# Iowa Fall 2012 GTG



## nstueve (Aug 15, 2012)

*Iowa Fall 2012 GTG - Norwalk*

Just feeling out what kind of crowd would be up for a Iowa GTG near Des Moines. Post if if interested! I was thinking October would work. I have help if there is interest... I only have a couple acres but can pack it up with logs!

For those that have gone to Mitch's Fall GTG before; he's got a baby on the way and has agreed to let me host one... 

Post up if you're in!


----------



## heimannm (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm in if I am in the country...I might even bring a few saws.

Mark


----------



## nstueve (Aug 15, 2012)

sounds like the Jasper AR is Oct 19-21st... Maybe space it this one out and into the last week of Sept???


----------



## moody (Aug 15, 2012)

nstueve said:


> Just feeling out what kind of crowd would be up for a Iowa GTG near Des Moines. Post if if interested! I was thinking October would work. I have help if there is interest... I only have a couple acres but can pack it up with logs!
> 
> For those that have gone to Mitch's Fall GTG before; he's got a baby on the way and has agreed to let me host one...
> 
> Post up if you're in!



What would the day consist of? I may be intersted.


----------



## wendell (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Aug 15, 2012)

Count me and the wife in, still dissatisfied that we missed out on the spring gtg.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 15, 2012)

Got my attention.


----------



## Ronaldo (Aug 15, 2012)

Brother and I would surely like to come, barring no complications.

Ron


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Aug 15, 2012)

Ronaldo said:


> Brother and I would surely like to come, barring no complications.
> 
> Ron



Ron sir!
Will give you a chance to run my stumpbroke 372bb and the 346 I built, hope I'll have the pp655 done by then! Back on 40s I hear? Bet you will like that!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 15, 2012)

nstueve said:


> sounds like the Jasper AR is Oct 19-21st... Maybe space it this one out and into the last week of Sept???



Mn gtg is Sep 22 also.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 15, 2012)

I would love to come back over that way but will be going to the Poulan GTG Oct 13 and willl be trying to make the West Kentucky one at the end of Oct. 

So much as would love to, I think I'll be out of this one.


----------



## nstueve (Aug 15, 2012)

hmm... How does October 6 or November 9th sound? I know November sounds like a ways off but it would give me more time to prepare and the weather would definatly be cool for bonfires and cutting. Also the crops will be out so those that farm need not worry about making it! Otherwise October 6th sounds good to jump in the middle of the other GTG's...

Even if it's a small band of us Iowa guys and a few others we'd make it work. 

I can make a couple more batches of home brew by then to provide...:msp_thumbsup:

Where the heck is ancy??? I know he wanted to come.

Wendel,
Yes there will be bacon! 

And for all those that like PIE...(cough cough randy) I'll help my wife make 6 or more (depending on numbers) for all to share... How long will it take mastermind to find the word PIE????


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Aug 15, 2012)

1 vote for the October date


----------



## ancy (Aug 15, 2012)

You had me at home brew....but....

Oct.=bow hunting but will try to make it work!


----------



## struggle (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm in:hmm3grin2orange:

October sounds better to me than November but since you guys take the burden on of setting it up I will be cool with what you choose:msp_tongue:


----------



## nstueve (Aug 15, 2012)

ancy said:


> You had me at home brew....but....
> 
> Oct.=bow hunting but will try to make it work!



sounds like october will be the good date to head for... 

ancy,
if you have your state wide any sex tag I'll scare up some ground for us Friday night! I have 3 home brews on hand now and maybe upi to 5 by gtg time! got a brown, vanilla creame ale, a light honey right now... Thinking a dark porter and/or hefeweisen!

Man... Randy is taking a while to sniff out the pie!


----------



## ancy (Aug 15, 2012)

nstueve said:


> sounds like october will be the good date to head for...
> 
> ancy,
> if you have your state wide any sex tag I'll scare up some ground for us Friday night! I have 3 home brews on hand now and maybe upi to 5 by gtg time! got a brown, vanilla creame ale, a light honey right now... Thinking a dark porter and/or hefeweisen!
> ...




Named my middle one Porter


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Aug 16, 2012)

I will be enroute to (or from) the Black Hills at about that time in Oct. The reason for my journey dictates having a small fleet of saws on board as well. I would be thrilled if srcarr52 showed up with his home brewed mill... cuz I really need a crash course on the whole chainsaw milling thing.


----------



## nstueve (Aug 16, 2012)

i just got an alaskan mill myself and wouldn't mind learning more... I have tons of tall trees and wouldn't mind learning or given a tutorial on how to climb! There will be plenty of logs laid out horizontal of course for us all. Campfires the night before or the night of is fine with me... I know we have some possible cedar coming for a milling tutorial...

I know someone asked what all will be going on... 

Sat morning breakfast and then whatever we want the rest of the day... If I get this together in time I'll need input on what to do during the day. If you have interests all are welcome! This will only be my second GTG... Suggestions are welcome! 

I might have a professionally trained arborist that went to school for quite some time to learn about trees and how to take care of them...


----------



## sam-tip (Aug 16, 2012)

I will be there.

Doug O

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## srcarr52 (Aug 16, 2012)

arborealbuffoon said:


> I will be enroute to (or from) the Black Hills at about that time in Oct. The reason for my journey dictates having a small fleet of saws on board as well. I would be thrilled if srcarr52 showed up with his home brewed mill... cuz I really need a crash course on the whole chainsaw milling thing.



I plan on going... like I would miss an Iowa GTG. I'll bring the mill and a plethora of saws as usual but I may need some short (18") 2x4's and a couple of flat boards slightly longer than the log to use for the guide for the first cut. I normally use an aluminum ladder section but it takes up valuable chainsaw room in the back of the truck.

BTW. I love the way cedar smells when I'm milling it... hint... hint!


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 16, 2012)

I may make a day trip out of it... Only 5 hrs from my place...
Sounds like there will be plenty of saws there....
Any racing???
That heads up racing is a blast...


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 16, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I may make a day trip out of it... Only 5 hrs from my place...



About the same for me. I'll still be short on time off work, so it might be a 5 AM green flag, be there by 9-10, and roll back north Sat night.


----------



## nstueve (Aug 16, 2012)

Sounds good guys! 

As for the cedar Shaun... Ancy said he might have a good log or two at his place... I'll need to grab his trailer to hual off a couple old trucks before the GTG anyhow... Hual off the old rust trucks and move in the LOGS!!!

You know if i would have planned this better we could have sync'd up with the fall supper at my country church 3 blks down the gravel road. hmmm... homemade pie, ham balls, chicken and noodles over mashed potatos...


----------



## Whiskers (Aug 16, 2012)

I hope I can make it, I'd really like to put some faces with some names, run some saws, and figure out what I'm in for when it comes to milling. Thanks for being willing to host.


----------



## nstueve (Aug 16, 2012)

sam-tip said:


> I will be there.
> Doug O



Doug! I didn't see you sneak in above me the last time I posted!!!! Sounds like there will be a decent crowd and I hear Mitch, Manly, and Shaun are going to do a build off??? Manly suggested a 345, 350, 2145, 2150 challenge! 

Maybe we need a Double Header since I've heard that nobody finished their 25da's???

I'll see about making a mini mill to make cants with...


----------



## nstueve (Aug 16, 2012)

*CONFIRMED!
THE BUILD OFF WILL BE 345, 350, 2145, 2150!
CLASS 1 = 16in 325
CLASS 2 = 24in 3/8
Who else is in???*​


----------



## mweba (Aug 16, 2012)

nstueve said:


> Maybe we need a Double Header since I've heard that nobody finished their 25da's???



I've run Shaun's Poulan top.....I'm not building one just a waste of time


----------



## nstueve (Aug 16, 2012)

I know I'll get my arse kicked but if I can find a cheap 345/350 at my honey hole I'll try to build one too... the more the merrier right??? besides I don't own a husky... YET!


----------



## srcarr52 (Aug 16, 2012)

So, should we set some ground rules for the build off?

I'm thinking:

Husky 345, 350 or Jonsered 2145, 2150. So we are excluding their mag case cousins (346, 353, 2152, 2153).

45mm cylinders with transfer covers only, so no 346 ect. cylinders.
Use whatever piston you want as long as it's 45mm.
Stock appearing mufflers, only 2 outlets allowed.
Original carbs only, modifications are allowed.
Original air filter no mods allowed.

Then we just have to decide on the b/c combo and we could get fresh loops for everyone, I'll check on price of chain after we decide on what combo. I vote 16-18" 3/8's 50 gauge. I think we learned at the last fall GTG that a modded 346 cut better with 3/8 than .325.

Hopefully I can square up a 12-14 inch cant of something mildly soft, or we could be hard on them with a dried out hard maple cant.


----------



## srcarr52 (Aug 16, 2012)

nstueve said:


> besides I don't own a husky... YET!



I can fix that quick!


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 16, 2012)

Did someone say 350 build off??? Stock jug I assume?
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 16, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> So, should we set some ground rules for the build off?
> 
> I'm thinking:
> 
> ...



BLA BLA BLA...... If you can get it under the hood of a plastic cased 350 family saw then run it... Lets see what these saws (saw builders) can really do!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 16, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> BLA BLA BLA...... If you can get it under the hood of a plastic cased 350 family saw then run it... Lets see what these saws (saw builders) can really do!!



:hell_boy:


----------



## srcarr52 (Aug 16, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> BLA BLA BLA...... If you can get it under the hood of a plastic cased 350 family saw then run it... Lets see what these saws (saw builders) can really do!!



I wonder how small of a nitrous bottle they make? otstir:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 16, 2012)

:fart:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 16, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> I wonder how small of a nitrous bottle they make? otstir:



If you can get 3 cuts out of it, I say go for it... If nothin else, it'll be a hell of a conversation piece...

Or, it could just be stock appearing 3-cube...
Run on pump gas...


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey now... What's this I see under my bench??? 
Well I'll be!!! It's a 3 five teeee!!!!!







I think it should be black...
What say yee???


----------



## mweba (Aug 16, 2012)

Is there a cut minimum before the muffler falls off :bang:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 16, 2012)

Would one of these quaify BIG BORE HUSQVARNA 340 345 356 350 353 CYLINDER AND PISTON KIT 45MM With Gasket | eBay


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 16, 2012)

nstueve said:


> Just feeling out what kind of crowd would be up for a Iowa GTG near Des Moines. Post if interested! I was thinking October would work. I have help if there is interest... I only have a couple acres but can pack it up with logs!
> 
> For those that have gone to Mitch's Fall GTG before; he's got a baby on the way and has agreed to let me host one...
> 
> Post up if you're in!



I'll be there. It's already on the calendar. I'll try to bring a couple of horses, but my 084 may have to be replaced with a few new toys. Regardless, count me in because I can get another 084 that may only have to be tuned up a little. Somewhere around Columbus Day?!?!


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 16, 2012)

Wood Doctor said:


> I'll be there. It's already on the calendar. I'll try to bring a couple of horses, but my 084 may have to be replaced with a few new toys. Regardless, count me in. Somewhere around Columbus Day!



Hey, you still got that finicky 6401?


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 16, 2012)

*Makita 6401 on the way...*



Hedgerow said:


> Hey, you still got that finicky 6401?


Yes, and I'll bring that with me. Anyone who can get it running gets an automatic door prize. Guaranteed. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 16, 2012)

Wood Doctor said:


> Yes, and I'll bring that with me. Anyone who can get it running gets an automatic door prize. Guaranteed. :msp_sneaky:



Whats It doing? I'm Working in Omaha. I've messed witha couple of them Stihl own one and a 7901. I could take a look at it some time. I need some thing to do. This apartment life is for the birds:frown:. Oh and what is the door prize.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## nstueve (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm IN!!!!

Just picked up a 2150 in pretty good shape tonight. Has the dreaded muffler issue but I can work that out... Mitch said you only have to get it started with the muffler on right??? rangegrin:

GTG Date is October 6th by popular vote!


----------



## wendell (Aug 16, 2012)

nstueve said:


> sounds like october will be the good date to head for...
> 
> ancy,
> if you have your state wide any sex tag I'll scare up some ground for us Friday night! I have 3 home brews on hand now and maybe upi to 5 by gtg time! got a brown, vanilla creame ale, a light honey right now... Thinking a dark porter and/or hefeweisen!
> ...



Way too late for a hefe. An Imperial Porter should be just right. :msp_wink:


----------



## heimannm (Aug 16, 2012)

I can bring a bone stock, thoroughly broken in Jonsered 2050 as a basis for comparison.

Hey, the BP-1 is only 46 cc, if you have something to bury the 16" bars I'll run that old relic against the screamers.

Mark


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 16, 2012)

heimannm said:


> I can bring a bone stock, thoroughly broken in Jonsered 2050 as a basis for comparison.
> 
> Hey, the BP-1 is only 46 cc, if you have something to bury the 16" bars I'll run that old relic against the screamers.
> 
> Mark



I really like that idea... Keeps everything in perspective... A good stock saw usually shows well...


----------



## mweba (Aug 16, 2012)

heimannm said:


> I can bring a bone stock, thoroughly broken in Jonsered 2050 as a basis for comparison.
> 
> Hey, the BP-1 is only 46 cc, if you have something to bury the 16" bars I'll run that old relic against the screamers.
> 
> Mark



No two piston, counter balanced, variable crank case volume saws allowed in this competition. Besides, that saw is quick :msp_biggrin:


----------



## nstueve (Aug 16, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> Way too late for a hefe. An Imperial Porter should be just right. :msp_wink:



I don't know if the imperial porter will be showing it's ugly face again... that stuff costs $65 just for 5gallons of ingredients... Plus the cleaners and sanitizers and 6hrs just to make the wort... I'd rather make 6 more pies!


----------



## hoskvarna (Aug 16, 2012)

im in for oct. 6. i can bring the ladder for the mills,just rigging one up for my alaskan.gonna run my 2188 on it. you gonna have pot luck dinner? will try to come down fri.nite,


----------



## ancy (Aug 16, 2012)

nstueve said:


> I know I'll get my arse kicked but if I can find a cheap 345/350 at my honey hole I'll try to build one too... the more the merrier right??? besides I don't own a husky... YET!



Where's this hole at, prices on the bay just doubled:msp_scared:


----------



## Ronaldo (Aug 16, 2012)

mx_racer428 said:


> Ron sir!
> Will give you a chance to run my stumpbroke 372bb and the 346 I built, hope I'll have the pp655 done by then! Back on 40s I hear? Bet you will like that!



Alex
Am very much looking forward to checking out your saws. Yes, back on a 40 hour week for now any way. I do like it much better, now will use my longer weekends to get some things done that 60 hrs. per week just dont allow.
These GTG,s are so much fun, its kind of like waiting for opening day of hunting season. Like a little kid-again!

Ron


----------



## ancy (Aug 16, 2012)

Ronaldo said:


> Alex
> Am very much looking forward to checking out your saws. Yes, back on a 40 hour week for now any way. I do like it much better, now will use my longer weekends to get some things done that 60 hrs. per week just dont allow.
> These GTG,s are so much fun, its kind of like waiting for opening day of hunting season. Like a little kid-again!
> 
> Ron



That's the bad thing it will be opening weekend!


----------



## Ronaldo (Aug 16, 2012)

ancy said:


> That's the bad thing it will be opening weekend!



There will be plenty of time for hunting, but only one IOWA FALL GTG. So, come on.

Ron


----------



## ancy (Aug 16, 2012)

Ronaldo said:


> There will be plenty of time for hunting, but only one IOWA FALL GTG. So, come on.
> 
> Ron



I know leaving the 31st for 11 days of bliss


----------



## Lurch2 (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm in for the 6th.


----------



## ancy (Aug 17, 2012)

Where did the post go that were on here this morning??


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 17, 2012)

Lurch2 said:


> I'm in for the 6th.



Woo-Hooooo!!!!!


----------



## Lurch2 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Woo-Hooooo!!!!!



S'pose we could kidnap the stump? Let him pollute another state. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## nstueve (Aug 17, 2012)

ancy said:


> Where did the post go that were on here this morning??



I made 2 posts on here this morning... Those??? LOL... I have no clue...

Shaun or Mitch might be able to help you out with a 345/350 to build for the competition. And to answer for ancy he's going to Colo for some big game hunting... Wish I could go...


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Aug 17, 2012)

*Stump*



Lurch2 said:


> S'pose we could kidnap the stump? Let him pollute another state. :msp_rolleyes:



Thats a great idea, sure would like to put a face to the birth mother of one of my 372bb..


----------



## ancy (Aug 17, 2012)

I was hoping for poll saw races!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 17, 2012)

I'll try to be there.


----------



## nstueve (Aug 17, 2012)

mx_racer428 said:


> Thats a great idea, sure would like to put a face to the birth mother of one of my 372bb..



Did you just call Stumpy a Girl???? :msp_ohmy:



Stumpys Customs said:


> I'll try to be there.


Viva la Stumpy!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 17, 2012)

nstueve said:


> Did you just call Stumpy a Girl???? :msp_ohmy:
> 
> 
> Viva la Stumpy!



As big as I've let my gut get it looks like I'm knocked up:msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 17, 2012)

Lurch2 said:


> S'pose we could kidnap the stump? Let him pollute another state. :msp_rolleyes:



I was hoping he could ride in your truck... Andy and Sarah are still having bad dreams and convulsions...
:bad_smelly:


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 17, 2012)

ancy said:


> Where did the post go that were on here this morning??



Yeah!!! Rons is missin and so is mine from 6:30!


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 17, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> Yeah!!! Rons is missin and so is mine from 6:30!



Sources say, they had to re-build the server last night / this morning... Things can get lost in that process.
Carry on...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## nstueve (Aug 17, 2012)

Since we're all carrying on... we will have Potluck Breakfast and dinner so if you plan to eat one of those meals at my place please bring something to share! There are two Grocery Stores in Norwalk (4miles north of me). So if you are traveiling a long way you can feel free to pick up items there. I'll have a gas grill and an electric table top grill. If someone were to bring a breakfast caserol i'm sure the wife would let you use the oven:smile2:. 

Ya'll might like to share what you'll bring so we don't end up with 4 bowls of baked beans... I'll pull some deer burger from the fridge for the people that like deer or would want to try it. I made some rockin burgers a week ago!!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 17, 2012)

Ill bring breakfast stuffs 2 pies and some BLT dip! Any requests on the pie other than apple?


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 17, 2012)

ancy said:


> I was hoping for poll saw races!



Thatd be sweet but I wanna see string trimmer build off someday.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## nstueve (Aug 17, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> Ill bring breakfast stuffs 2 pies and some BLT dip! Any requests on the pie other than apple?



My wife will probably be making 4-5 apples... Not to steak a claim on apple but it's what my wife feels she's good at. Maybe I can get her to expand her horizons and make a french silks instead?!?! OH!!!! Rubarb!!!! I want Rubarb! We don't have any in the garden this year and I know I wouldn't be good at making it...

I'd also like to know how many campers I'll need to fit in and around the property...


----------



## ancy (Aug 17, 2012)

Ok no one is in on the powered poll saw races? What about a Wright model GS-218 build off??







View attachment 248978


----------



## hoskvarna (Aug 17, 2012)

i will be(hopefully) pullin in with homlite410's camper. how about a address or googlemap directions to the home place? getting the aux. oiler rigged up on the mill and the ladder. i will be bringen 5or6 saws plus the mill. i can bring 5 dozen eggs and a couple # bacon. cant wait!


----------



## Mo. Jim (Aug 17, 2012)

You have a place where I can plug in my Mr Coffee otherwise ole Jim will stay home.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 17, 2012)

Mo. Jim said:


> You have a place where I can plug in my Mr Coffee otherwise ole Jim will stay home.



Make enough for me too Jim... I'll be heading out of here about 2:30 AM...


----------



## Bill G (Aug 17, 2012)

I am figuring October 6th I as well as many others will be a bit busy with harvest. I have missed the last two spring GTG's and the last Fall one because of field work. 

Bill


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 18, 2012)

Bill G said:


> I am figuring October 6th I as well as many others will be a bit busy with harvest. I have missed the last two spring GTG's and the last Fall one because of field work.
> 
> Bill



Find someone else to do your fieldwork....:msp_biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 18, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Make enough for me too Jim... I'll be heading out of here about 2:30 AM...



Wife and I are talking about taking a day trip the 6th Can some one PM me a address.Witch side of Des Moines.


----------



## mweba (Aug 18, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Wife and I are talking about taking a day trip the 6th Can some one PM me a address.Witch side of Des Moines.



Windsor Heights :rolleyes2:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 18, 2012)

mweba said:


> Windsor Heights :rolleyes2:



Thanks Map guest says 3 hrs and 15 min. I'm sure it won't take that long.


----------



## mweba (Aug 18, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Thanks Map guest says 3 hrs and 15 min. I'm sure it won't take that long.



Ha sorry, I was giving Nathan chit. That is the snob hill of DM.....or at least one of them. Regardless, DM really isn't that big so your time isn't to far off. 

I do not know his exact location either.


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 18, 2012)

South of Des Moines East of I 35!!


----------



## Lurch2 (Aug 18, 2012)

He said Norwalk is close. Use that for time estimates.


I got ya Ancy.View attachment 249024


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 18, 2012)

mweba said:


> Ha sorry, I was giving Nathan chit. That is the snob hill of DM.....or at least one of them. Regardless, DM really isn't that big so your time isn't to far off.
> 
> I do not know his exact location either.




thats all right I worked in DM for about a year 7 or 8 years back I thought that was a Up scale part of town.


----------



## nstueve (Aug 18, 2012)

Mo. Jim said:


> You have a place where I can plug in my Mr Coffee otherwise ole Jim will stay home.



yeah we'll have plenty of plug in's around the garage... Google maps Prole IA. I am 1 mile north of Prole. Like to pass the addy via PM's...

mitch and mike have my addy


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 19, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> So, should we set some ground rules for the build off?
> 
> I'm thinking:
> 
> ...



So are these the rules. ???? size B&C combo Inquiring minds... :yoyo::yoyo:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 19, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So are these the rules. ???? size B&C combo Inquiring minds... :yoyo::yoyo:



I can live with those rules... Just someone let us know...


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 19, 2012)

*Cutting Speed?*



Hedgerow said:


> I can live with those rules... Just someone let us know...


So, I should leave my "old" Stihl 084 at home? Only one modified Husky could beat it on a 36" dia. cottonwood log last year.

The only solution to competitive cutting is to set up classes based on engine displacement divisions (like boxing or wrestling) and the top eliminator class is no-holds barred. You need a log for each class, which is a PITA.

Or, just have fun and let the competitors decide who faces whom. The idea is to get together. However, everyone loves a challenge. For example, can my "new" Mac 5700 that cost me $60 at a flea market stay even with a Stihl MS 361 or 362? Perhaps only the Iowa GTG can answer that question. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 19, 2012)

Fear not Ed, if it starts, someone will race it. Heck, I'm not above racing a Mini Mac...

Their buildoff is just the "main event".


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 19, 2012)

Wood Doctor said:


> So, I should leave my "old" Stihl 084 at home? Only one modified Husky could beat it on a 36" dia. cottonwood log last year.
> 
> The only solution to competitive cutting is to set up classes based on engine displacement divisions (like boxing or wrestling) and the top eliminator class is no-holds barred. You need a log for each class, which is a PITA.
> 
> Or, just have fun and let the competitors decide who faces whom. The idea is to get together. However, everyone loves a challenge. For example, can my "new" Mac 5700 that cost me $60 at a flea market stay even with a Stihl MS 361 or 362? Perhaps only the Iowa GTG can answer that question. :msp_sneaky:



Agreed...
My 9010 wants to play with the 084... It don't mind the cc disadvantage... That's what makes the "run what you brung" thing so fun...


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 19, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Fear not Ed, if it starts, someone will race it. Heck, I'm not above racing a Mini Mac...
> 
> Their buildoff is just the "main event".



Levi ran the little homie 12" today... He's thinking it wants a piece of the old Mac Steve... 
You better bring it... As far as Ed's 5700, he's got a slow 56 cc Deere that might be a contender there... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tree monkey (Aug 19, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Agreed...
> My 9010 wants to play with the 084... It don't mind the cc disadvantage... That's what makes the "run what you brung" thing so fun...



9010?
is that the dollie saw named barby?


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 19, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> 9010?
> is that the dollie saw named barby?



I think since princess, mr fluffy, and pinkey are taken, Barbie fits!!!
Imagine an 084 getting owned by "Barbie" the saw!!!!
Priceless!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 19, 2012)

That dollie has got to beat a stock swedish saw 1st. Just sayin.:taped::taped:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 19, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That dollie has got to beat a stock swedish saw 1st. Just sayin.:taped::taped:



Been there, done that... Gonna take a big modified swede to beat this one...
Just sayin...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 19, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Been there, done that... Gonna take a big modified swede to beat this one...
> Just sayin...
> :msp_sneaky:



I get to inspect you chain before you cut.:msp_sleep::msp_sleep:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 19, 2012)

Like maybe.........
Pinkie!!!!
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 19, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Like maybe.........
> Pinkie!!!!
> :msp_sneaky:



No it's BIG RED to you sir


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 19, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I get to inspect you chain before you cut.:msp_sleep::msp_sleep:



Chain schmaine.... I say, run em!!!!!!


----------



## ancy (Aug 19, 2012)

*Found some wood....*

Pile....






Nice red cedar for milling










Not a bad black locust...mill or race?












View attachment 249235
View attachment 249236
View attachment 249237
View attachment 249238
View attachment 249239


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 19, 2012)

Mill em', then run-em...


----------



## nstueve (Aug 19, 2012)

Sweet! bring me those LOGS! I found some more lighter pines that might be big enough for cants but if not we can leave them to the 16in and under bars... I need to start finding me some 20-40in logs!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 20, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Levi ran the little homie 12" today... He's thinking it wants a piece of the old Mac Steve...
> You better bring it... As far as Ed's 5700, he's got a slow 56 cc Deere that might be a contender there... :msp_sneaky:



Actually used the MiniWards today, slicing and dicing a bunch of box elder shoots. It ain't a bad saw for stuff like that. I wonder if using Tordon for bar oil will hurt it? 

I got a set of rings in this weekend for the 264F Oly, we'll see what it can do when I'm done.

I still haven't torn into the XP1000 to see what sorta bad things happened under the clutch cover over at Specters.


----------



## Bill G (Aug 20, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> Find someone else to do your fieldwork....:msp_biggrin:



I know you must have stayed up to late to say that as it makes no sense to pay others to do work you can do yourself


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 20, 2012)

Thats the best you could come up with? Im disappointed Bill!!:redface:


----------



## ancy (Aug 20, 2012)

*Holy Oak!*

I don't think I can get it loaded though










Found it in my firewood pile










View attachment 249432
View attachment 249433
View attachment 249431
View attachment 249430


----------



## nstueve (Aug 20, 2012)

ancy said:


> I don't think I can get it loaded though



Can't see ur pics... As for loading it, where are they? Redfield or Carroll? If they are in Redfield, Doug and I might be able to come out with the ToolCAT and load them. Doug has the coolest wood cutting/moving tools!


----------



## ancy (Aug 20, 2012)

nstueve said:


> Can't see ur pics... As for loading it, where are they? Redfield or Carroll? If they are in Redfield, Doug and I might be able to come out with the ToolCAT and load them. Doug has the coolest wood cutting/moving tools!



I can see them fine, try refreshing. Well it is 4'6"x5' and in Carroll. As far as Redfield I am sure we could dig some logs up!


----------



## Bill G (Aug 20, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> Thats the best you could come up with? Im disappointed Bill!!:redface:



I just cannot see paying someone to do work that I can do myself. According to Mark H. everyone will be done by then. October 6th is only 47 days away and a lot can change in that time period but I doubt the majority of people will be done by then.

When I was getting ready to leave for Baraboo Thursday a neighbor stopped by and said that the guys in the south bay were going to combine corn this week. It will be interesting to see that. We need to chop silage this year but the corn is several weeks away from being ready. There is no way I can open the field up with the combine yet. The beans are still setting pods also. 

On one good note my son will not have a football game that Saturday.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 20, 2012)

Bill G said:


> I just cannot see paying someone to do work that I can do myself. According to Mark H. everyone will be done by then. October 6th is only 47 days away and a lot can change in that time period but I doubt the majority of people will be done by then.
> 
> When I was getting ready to leave for Baraboo Thursday a neighbor stopped by and said that the guys in the south bay were going to combine corn this week. It will be interesting to see that. We need to chop silage this year but the corn is several weeks away from being ready. There is no way I can open the field up with the combine yet. The beans are still setting pods also.
> 
> On one good note my son will not have a football game that Saturday.



Our corn is done here... What there was of it...
Beans won't run till probably end of October or 1st of November...


----------



## mweba (Aug 20, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Our corn is done here... What there was of it...
> Beans won't run till probably end of October or 1st of November...



Guys are just starting to make the insurance calls in some areas here...then the chopping begins. Others will be forced to harvest but with a rare two ear stalk at best it doesn't look good.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 20, 2012)

mweba said:


> Guys are just starting to make the insurance calls in some areas here...then the chopping begins. Others will be forced to harvest but with a rare two ear stalk at best it doesn't look good.



We've seen anything from 101 - 60 Bushel corn... Some fellas chopped in July after giving up all hope of precip..
We try to avoid doing that, cause the cost of potassium to replace what's taken is so high.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 20, 2012)

Bill G said:


> I just cannot see paying someone to do work that I can do myself. According to Mark H. everyone will be done by then. October 6th is only 47 days away and a lot can change in that time period but I doubt the majority of people will be done by then.
> 
> When I was getting ready to leave for Baraboo Thursday a neighbor stopped by and said that the guys in the south bay were going to combine corn this week. It will be interesting to see that. We need to chop silage this year but the corn is several weeks away from being ready. There is no way I can open the field up with the combine yet. The beans are still setting pods also.
> 
> On one good note my son will not have a football game that Saturday.



You Ill people are backwards. Open em up with the chopper here and combine when it's dry.

Not gonna comment on what the corn looks like locally, don't want to hurt anyone's feelings.

Choppers should be rolling next week if not sooner up here.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 20, 2012)

Steve I love your avitar very patriartic (spelling?) :msp_rolleyes::msp_rolleyes::redface::redface:


----------



## sam-tip (Aug 20, 2012)

Today in western Iowa I saw serveral corn fields already picked. That's a good thing to me. Will be able to get some logs out of the fields sooner. 

Doug


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Aug 20, 2012)

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## ancy (Aug 20, 2012)

Did I get the pictures fixed in post #108?:msp_unsure:


----------



## nstueve (Aug 20, 2012)

sam-tip said:


> Today in western Iowa I saw serveral corn fields already picked. That's a good thing to me. Will be able to get some logs out of the fields sooner.
> 
> Doug



for sure Doug! I am hoping to pull the log piles from down by martensdale before the GTG. Looks like some 6400 and 395 husky fun to me!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 20, 2012)

Subscribe, and trying to plan this one.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Aug 20, 2012)

Ancy, I believe you inbox is full. On a side note, I would mind burying the bar of my 372 in that big wood...


----------



## ancy (Aug 20, 2012)

mx_racer428 said:


> Ancy, I believe you inbox is full. On a side note, I would mind burying the bar of my 372 in that big wood...



Freed up some room!


----------



## nstueve (Aug 21, 2012)

ancy said:


> Did I get the pictures fixed in post #108?:msp_unsure:



yeah I can see them now. 

350/2150 build off update... Sounds like everyone is off to a good start or nearing completion of their build-off saw. Since we have a good field of heavily moded saws I think my 2150 is going to be down graded to a stock runner we can get base timing from.

Mike or Mitch,
If you wouldn't mind helping me out with my cylinder problems... I'll have her kickin' in time for the GTG! 

Andy,
You need to bring me some of those logs and your trailer sometime in the not so distant future. PLEASE! :smile2:

Anyone else,
I'm looking for sponsers to donate door prizes, build off prizes, race prizes... PM me if there is someone you think I should be contacting. Greg at Bailey's is already sending us a "care package." I also have a few odds and ends that i have picked up at local shops 

Speaking of which we have a new Iowa GTG Challenge!
Greg and I were talking via PM and from what it sounds like we need to come up with our fastest Farmboss Rebuilders. Greg will be sending us a ms390 engine and some extras and we are going to be racing other state GTG's to see who can swap a ms390 engine the fastest. I will be donating a ms290 for the build off and we'll be raffeling it off. Proceeds will go to a charity of our choice but Greg suggested it be a local charity. I think we'll be the first to be timing a ms390 install so we'll be setting the curve. Rules to follow...


----------



## ancy (Aug 21, 2012)

Well I will try but I leave soon and trying to get the honey-do list down before I go. I don't think I have a way to load that big oak but can load the trailer full of cedar, locust, and silver maple. We could grab more from Redfield if it comes down to it, just that most of the dead fall oak which we could take would be hard to get to. There are some dead white pines right up top that might work. Remember I leave 31st-10th!!


----------



## ancy (Aug 21, 2012)

PS I think my brother has a 2150/45 if you want to mod yours and use his as stock?


----------



## srcarr52 (Aug 21, 2012)

nstueve said:


> Speaking of which we have a new Iowa GTG Challenge!
> Greg and I were talking via PM and from what it sounds like we need to come up with our fastest Farmboss Rebuilders. Greg will be sending us a ms390 engine and some extras and we are going to be racing other state GTG's to see who can swap a ms390 engine the fastest. I will be donating a ms290 for the build off and we'll be raffeling it off. Proceeds will go to a charity of our choice but Greg suggested it be a local charity. I think we'll be the first to be timing a ms390 install so we'll be setting the curve. Rules to follow...



I'll bring a couple of Makita Li-Ion 1/4 drive impacts and a set of long star drivers. They tear stuff down fast!


----------



## nstueve (Aug 21, 2012)

ancy said:


> Well I will try but I leave soon and trying to get the honey-do list down before I go. I don't think I have a way to load that big oak but can load the trailer full of cedar, locust, and silver maple. We could grab more from Redfield if it comes down to it, just that most of the dead fall oak which we could take would be hard to get to. There are some dead white pines right up top that might work. Remember I leave 31st-10th!!



we can get to it after your back.



ancy said:


> PS I think my brother has a 2150/45 if you want to mod yours and use his as stock?



don't have the time or skill to make a runner that will compete with the others...



srcarr52 said:


> I'll bring a couple of Makita Li-Ion 1/4 drive impacts and a set of long star drivers. They tear stuff down fast!



I think we're being relagated to hand tools only... I have 2 bosch 12v drills for breaking down stuff too... LOL...


----------



## xrayman (Aug 21, 2012)

nstueve said:


> yeah I can see them now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sounds like fun. I just picked up a 029 and 3 290's a couple weeks ago they don't take long to tear down. The 290's pistons and cylinders are shot so they might turn into 390s the 029 had a new piston in it and the didn't put any gasket sealer between the bottom and top end it'll be running by this weekend.
Will try to make it to this get together but it'll depend on the harvest.


----------



## ancy (Aug 21, 2012)

nstueve said:


> don't have the time or skill to make a runner that will compete with the others...



Got to start somewhere?:msp_wink:


----------



## nstueve (Aug 22, 2012)

ancy said:


> Got to start somewhere?:msp_wink:



work has me in the office 60-70hrs a week these past few months, 3 chainsaws in shop for others, 2 more dropped off tonight and I'd like to get my 9010, 076, 056 magII, redmax 3800, 260pro and 036pro all buttoned up before Fall GTG gets here... and if I have a spare few mins I wouldn't mind getting over to the honey hole to pick up that efco 132s for $25 and getting it running too. Oh and I need to get the 2150 running for the GTG base line timing, set up for the GTG, help remodel the bathroom, oh and fix my wood hauling truck... oh almost forgot I have a couple 026's to get back together too...

I think that's enough to keep me busy until GTG time. This winter I'll go through the finer points of porting and get started with a degree wheel and all that. No rest for the weary and all that bunk... 

Hope everyone is doing good on their saw entry's!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 22, 2012)

nstueve said:


> work has me in the office 60-70hrs a week these past few months, 3 chainsaws in shop for others, 2 more dropped off tonight and I'd like to get my 9010, 076, 056 magII, redmax 3800, 260pro and 036pro all buttoned up before Fall GTG gets here... and if I have a spare few mins I wouldn't mind getting over to the honey hole to pick up that efco 132s for $25 and getting it running too. Oh and I need to get the 2150 running for the GTG base line timing, set up for the GTG, help remodel the bathroom, oh and fix my wood hauling truck... oh almost forgot I have a couple 026's to get back together too...
> 
> I think that's enough to keep me busy until GTG time. This winter I'll go through the finer points of porting and get started with a degree wheel and all that. No rest for the weary and all that bunk...
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good on their saw entry's!!!



Haven't even started it yet...:msp_sad:


----------



## ancy (Aug 22, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Haven't even started it yet...:msp_sad:



At least you have one to start!


----------



## moody (Aug 22, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'll try to be there.



If you'd like you can ride with me when you get the KC area I'm about 40 min from Iowa and 2 hoursish by led foot away from Des Moines


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 22, 2012)

ancy said:


> At least you have one to start!



I actually have 2... Both in boxes... Barely serviceable jugs... A few parts just plain missing... The thought of digging into them don't really excite me much right now... But I can have one carved up in a couple days when pushed... I got another stupid 028 to deal with before I get to it... I'm developing a hatred of those saws... :msp_angry:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 22, 2012)

Soi whats the storie on the bar and chain what size and length?:msp_biggrin:

Saws built just needs run time going to let my nephews break it in on some hedgerow wood..


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 22, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Soi whats the storie on the bar and chain what size and length?:msp_biggrin:
> 
> Saws built just needs run time going to let my nephews break it in on some hedgerow wood..



I hear that's the best-est stuff on earth for breaking in saws...
:monkey:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 22, 2012)

I thought you might.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 22, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I thought you might.



I looked at my 350 today.... 
Didn't do anything with it...
Just looked at it...

Sometimes it takes alot of looking at a saw, then poking it with a stick to make it run right...


----------



## mweba (Aug 22, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I looked at my 350 today....
> Didn't do anything with it...
> Just looked at it...
> 
> Sometimes it takes alot of looking at a saw, then poking it with a stick to make it run right...



Made a multiple 346 top end purchase today....gonna find out if a 353 and a 350 ported the same run the same :msp_unsure:

My entry will not be running a 346 top end though:smile2:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 22, 2012)

mweba said:


> Made a multiple 346 top end purchase today....gonna find out if a 353 and a 350 ported the same run the same :msp_unsure:
> 
> My entry will not be running a 346 top end though:smile2:



:msp_unsure::msp_unsure:???????


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 22, 2012)

mweba said:


> Made a multiple 346 top end purchase today....gonna find out if a 353 and a 350 ported the same run the same :msp_unsure:
> 
> My entry will not be running a 346 top end though:smile2:



It's hard to say... I think mine will be all 350...
Grind the hell out of it and growl... Can we put a different carb on em', or no?


----------



## mweba (Aug 22, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> It's hard to say... I think mine will be all 350...
> Grind the hell out of it and growl... Can we put a different carb on em', or no?



Don't ask me....I just plan on having the fastest 350 in attendance....DQ'd or not


----------



## mweba (Aug 22, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> :msp_unsure::msp_unsure:???????



I'm a popped 353 kinda guy. They sure do run


----------



## Mo. Jim (Aug 22, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I actually have 2... Both in boxes... Barely serviceable jugs... A few parts just plain missing... The thought of digging into them don't really excite me much right now... But I can have one carved up in a couple days when pushed... I got another stupid 028 to deal with before I get to it... I'm developing a hatred of those saws... :msp_angry:



I like 028's,how many you want to get rid of? I do need a good 028 super cylinder. I also have a nos p/c waiting for the right saw to come along.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 22, 2012)

xrayman said:


> That sounds like fun. I just picked up a 029 and 3 290's a couple weeks ago they don't take long to tear down. The 290's pistons and cylinders are shot so they might turn into 390s the 029 had a new piston in it and the didn't put any gasket sealer between the bottom and top end it'll be running by this weekend.
> 
> Will try to make it to this get together but it'll depend on the harvest.



My experience has been that my MS 290 will not hold a candle to my MS 361, even when the 361 is pulling a 20" chain and the 290 is pulling only an 18". The stock 290 is just not in the same league--less displacement and less RPM. However, the Farm Boss will always be around and will probably last forever. It's a good horse to have in the stable and the "hollow" sound it makes is truly unique.


----------



## srcarr52 (Aug 23, 2012)

mweba said:


> Don't ask me....I just plan on having the fastest 350 in attendance....DQ'd or not



I'm still looking for a builder... any leads?


----------



## mweba (Aug 23, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> I'm still looking for a builder... any leads?



Sure. I have several. You can't have a good one though


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 23, 2012)

mweba said:


> Sure. I have several. You can't have a good one though



Now that's just mean Mitch...
:msp_tongue:


----------



## mweba (Aug 23, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Now that's just mean Mitch...
> :msp_tongue:



You know me, just the resident A hole. Shaun needs no help making a fast saw.....may as well make him work for it :smile2:


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 23, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> I'm still looking for a builder... any leads?



Where is that 2150 you just put back together?


----------



## srcarr52 (Aug 23, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> Where is that 2150 you just put back together?



Back to it's owner... who doesn't need a radical cookie cutter!


----------



## srcarr52 (Aug 23, 2012)

mweba said:


> You know me, just the resident A hole. Shaun needs no help making a fast saw.....may as well make him work for it :smile2:



Thanks for the compliment but you're still paying double for the next bit of lathe work.


----------



## mweba (Aug 23, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> Thanks for the compliment but you're still paying double for the next bit of lathe work.



Ha ya go figure

I got ya if you need one.


----------



## nstueve (Aug 24, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> It's hard to say... I think mine will be all 350...
> Grind the hell out of it and growl... Can we put a different carb on em', or no?



I'm thinking we'll have a "stock modified" class and an "outlaw class."

Stock modified = whatever you can do with an all stock OEM P&C and carb

Outlaw = GO CRAZY! if you can fit it under the hood DO IT! Whatever you want to do... Hell make a ethanol pipe for it! LOL!


----------



## Bill G (Aug 24, 2012)

mweba said:


> Don't ask me....I just plan on having the fastest 350 in attendance....DQ'd or not



How can you be disqualified from a open event???:msp_confused:


----------



## Bill G (Aug 24, 2012)

nstueve said:


> I'm thinking we'll have a "stock modified" class and an "outlaw class."
> 
> Stock modified = whatever you can do with an all stock OEM P&C and carb
> 
> Outlaw = GO CRAZY! if you can fit it under the hood DO IT! Whatever you want to do... Hell make a ethanol pipe for it! LOL!



I fully understand your thoughts and reasoning but heck I still go with the bikini concept when setting regulations. Trust me it works and there are no arguments.


----------



## Ronaldo (Aug 24, 2012)

mweba said:


> I'm a popped 353 kinda guy. They sure do run



Mitch, that wouldnt be the 353 that is earmarked as a " Hoskey " saw someday, would it?:hmm3grin2orange:

Ron


----------



## mweba (Aug 24, 2012)

Ronaldo said:


> Mitch, that wouldnt be the 353 that is earmarked as a " Hoskey " saw someday, would it?:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Ron



The plans are to keep it in Iowa:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ancy (Aug 24, 2012)

*Stock class?*

My brother isn't going to let me cut into his!


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 24, 2012)

Ronaldo said:


> Mitch, that wouldnt be the 353 that is earmarked as a " Hoskey " saw someday, would it?:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Ron



Keep dreaming Ron!!


----------



## mweba (Aug 24, 2012)

Ronaldo said:


> Mitch, that wouldnt be the 353 that is earmarked as a " Hoskey " saw someday, would it?:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Ron



There is a little lathe on CL in Chelsea I could put to use.......


----------



## srcarr52 (Aug 24, 2012)

mweba said:


> There is a little lathe on CL in Chelsea I could put to use.......



I saw that too, it's very little.


----------



## nstueve (Aug 24, 2012)

Kills me everytime I think about my Grandfathers metal lathe being sold for $75 after he passed... All the attachments and tooling he had for that thing would have made it a supurb lathe for doing chainsaw aluminum cylinders. :msp_sad:


----------



## Bill G (Aug 24, 2012)

Lathes are probably one of the easiest and many times cheapest useful machine tools to find. You can find them everywhere if you dig around enough. Try finding a good Bridgeport mill at a reasonable cost. I drove quite a bit north of Cedar Rapids about 4 years ago to an auction that had a Bridgeport on it. It had been sitting in a barn unused for years. It was rusty and needed work. The owner had it shoved into a little room and poured a concrete floor in the adjacent room thus the mill would no longer go through the doorway. It would have to be disassembled. I asked the owners son if anyone would be able to help load it with a skidloader. He said the buyer would be on their own. I knew I was done at that point. It still went over $900 

Now if anyone is serious about buying a lathe I am sure I can locate one here locally. I just checked one machinery dealer and he has quite a few but they are probably priced above what most folks want to pay. They can be bought from private owners much cheaper.

Bill


----------



## Ronaldo (Aug 24, 2012)

mweba said:


> The plans are to keep it in Iowa:hmm3grin2orange:



I was just asking. Curious, you know.

Ron


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 24, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> Keep dreaming Ron!!



I didnt even get a rise out of you... Im disappointed:msp_sad:


----------



## Ronaldo (Aug 24, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> I didnt even get a rise out of you... Im disappointed:msp_sad:



Sometimes I dont know how to respond---when I dont know what was meant. You know what I mean?:wink2:

Ron


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 24, 2012)

I hope you Iowa fellers are ready for some ozark hillbilly's to decend upon your fine state and scare all yer saws back into their trucks... 
Just sayin...
:msp_wink:


----------



## hoskvarna (Aug 24, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I hope you Iowa fellers are ready for some ozark hillbilly's to decend upon your fine state and scare all yer saws back into their trucks...
> Just sayin...
> :msp_wink:



whats the difference between a hillbilly and a redneck?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 24, 2012)

hoskvarna said:


> whats the difference between a hillbilly and a redneck?



About 6 beers...


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 24, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> About 6 beers...



BAM!!! 
And Steve nails it!!!!

Course he's an honorary hillbilly and all...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 24, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I hope you Iowa fellers are ready for some ozark hillbilly's to decend upon your fine state and scare all yer saws back into their trucks...
> Just sayin...
> :msp_wink:



I plan on coming put I ain't a Ozarkian.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Bill G (Aug 25, 2012)

Well if any of the Iowa folks want to get* serious* about a lathe this Sunday there is a Logan that will go cheap

august consignment aucti - Circle M Auctions


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 25, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> BAM!!!
> And Steve nails it!!!!
> 
> Course he's an honorary hillbilly and all...



WTF? Honorary?

To my friends and family, I am all things hillbilly, hick, redneck, country, you name it. Heck, I'm trailer trash while we're at it. Now where'd I put those dang wheels for the house?

There ain't any shortage of hillbillies from the yashureubetchahey tribe up here. Pronounced Ya Shure Yoo Bet Cha Hay for those that have yet to enjoy a Great Lakes baptism.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 25, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> WTF? Honorary?
> 
> To my friends and family, I am all things hillbilly, hick, redneck, country, you name it. Heck, I'm trailer trash while we're at it. Now where'd I put those dang wheels for the house?
> 
> There ain't any shortage of hillbillies from the yashureubetchahey tribe up here. Pronounced Ya Shure Yoo Bet Cha Hay for those that have yet to enjoy a Great Lakes baptism.



I found out with our trip up north to WI that ya'll are mostly just a bunch of redneck, hillbillys that talk funny.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 25, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I found out with our trip up north to WI that ya'll are mostly just a bunch of redneck, hillbillys that talk funny.:msp_biggrin:



Atleast them redneck hillbillys that talk funny from up north run GOOD saws!! :msp_wink:


----------



## moody (Aug 25, 2012)

So does this mean duck tape and bailing wire come stock with a stumpy rebuild?


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 25, 2012)

moody said:


> So does this mean duck tape and bailing wire come stock with a stumpy rebuild?



Isnt that his signature! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 25, 2012)

moody said:


> So does this mean duck tape and bailing wire come stock with a stumpy rebuild?



Nah, I'm high tech. I use epoxy & zip ties.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## mweba (Aug 25, 2012)

Well ordered two closed port cylinders and received two open port jugs....gotta love the bay


----------



## nstueve (Aug 27, 2012)

feelin like i'm already falling behind on setting up for the GTG... Anyone happen to have a car/truck trailer around the DSM area? Need to get rid of a few rusty trucks to make room on the lower level for LOGS!

Hope all is well GUYS!


----------



## Bill G (Aug 27, 2012)

nstueve said:


> feelin like i'm already falling behind on setting up for the GTG... Anyone happen to have a car/truck trailer around the DSM area? Need to get rid of a few rusty trucks to make room on the lower level for LOGS!
> 
> Hope all is well GUYS!



Are you wanting to scrap them or save them? Around here everyone is advertising looking for scrap. You could get somebody to haul them on shares and they would be gone in a day. It is bad enough around here it would not surprise me if people do not start stealing junk cars from isolated places.


----------



## ancy (Aug 27, 2012)

We could load the logs on mine and you could come grab it. I won't make it down your way until I'm back around the 10th.


----------



## nstueve (Aug 27, 2012)

Bill G said:


> Are you wanting to scrap them or save them? Around here everyone is advertising looking for scrap. You could get somebody to haul them on shares and they would be gone in a day. It is bad enough around here it would not surprise me if people do not start stealing junk cars from isolated places.



I've seen the signs... $200 for junk cars. I called and I still only get $200 for a 3/4 ton pickup. I can get $400-$500ea if I haul them in myslef. I figure 1 Sat afternoon is worth an extra $400! And yes i'm junking them. I have a 1/2 ton 86 f150 bed filled with scrap metal and a 3/4 ton 89 F250 that probably weighs the same as the f150... Only need to pull them 20miles to DSM.



ancy said:


> We could load the logs on mine and you could come grab it. I won't make it down your way until I'm back around the 10th.



That's fine... I'm just getting antsy about the GTG and getting the place all set up. Rather have it set up 2-3 weeks early than be rushing the week before! 

ALL:
Be fore-warned I don't have a morton building, so hopefully I can locate a canopy/tent to set up lunch and breakfast under. I'll try to locate folding tables and chairs but bring a bag chair just in case!!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 27, 2012)

Your garage will work fine for food.. and we can sit on tailgates if need be!


----------



## nstueve (Aug 27, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> Your garage will work fine for food.. and we can sit on tailgates if need be!



LOL... Garage??? What garage??? Mine is filled up with tools and chainsaws! :msp_biggrin:

I'm just planning for the worst in case rain should hit and we need a dry place to stand.

I'll try to vacate some room in my garage and lower shed too.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 27, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> Your garage will work fine for food.. and we can sit on tailgates if need be!



Yup... Won't be the first time we've worked and ate off a tailgate... Or the last...
:msp_wink:


----------



## nstueve (Aug 27, 2012)

Doug said he'll bring the pop up awning/tent! We'll owe Doug a big thanks b/c he'll probably be hauling the logs to my house and helping me set them up since I don't have toys/tools cool enough to get the job done. 

Rough it or not we'll have a good time!


----------



## nstueve (Aug 27, 2012)

duplo


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 27, 2012)

I think i can muster up a 10x10 EZ up to bring along!! Just make sure you got room in that garage to plug in a few crockpots.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 27, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> Your garage will work fine for food.. and we can sit on tailgates if need be!



Have people bring their own chairs.:msp_biggrin: Every one is happy.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 27, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> Your garage will work fine for food.. and we can sit on tailgates if need be!



Don't sweet it as long as you have some wood and a place to BS every one will be happy.


----------



## nstueve (Aug 27, 2012)

thanks guys... I have a large 15x15 or so ez-up coming. 

I'll try to clean the garage and pile up the best I can. worst case senerio we can put the crock pots on folding tables and run extention cords and power strips!


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 28, 2012)

Co worker just said we could use his 10 x 20 if we wanted to but it is a put together style!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 28, 2012)

Will there be a porta crapper or do I need to bring my own if I make it?


----------



## mweba (Aug 28, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Will there be a porta crapper or do I need to bring my own if I make it?



Please supply your own


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 28, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Will there be a porta crapper or do I need to bring my own if I make it?



Coming to an Iowa GTG near you...!!!
:msp_wink:


----------



## nstueve (Aug 28, 2012)

I was wondering how much a porta potty would cost... If it's too much I will provide a shovel and a roll of TP.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 29, 2012)

At the NASCAR races I go to, they're usually about $100 for the week to have a private one at your campsite. I'd imagine a local guy who doesn't have a big event going on would do better.


----------



## nstueve (Aug 29, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> At the NASCAR races I go to, they're usually about $100 for the week to have a private one at your campsite. I'd imagine a local guy who doesn't have a big event going on would do better.



Just called Jims Johns and they are $60. I'll get one but hoping others might help defer the cost... Maybe stick a donation jar on the side of the porta potty???


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Aug 29, 2012)

*Alright, Fess up!!! Which one of you Iowegans owns a Beemer??*

1987 BMW conv.


----------



## mweba (Aug 29, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> 1987 BMW conv.



I didn't own one until "The incedent"


----------



## struggle (Aug 29, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> 1987 BMW conv.



Wrong side of the state for me:msp_scared:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 29, 2012)

Does any one coming to the GTG have a stihl bench mount file guide would like to try one before I drop $200 on one. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 30, 2012)

There's Heavyfuel!! Nice to see you buddy!!:cool2:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Aug 30, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> There's Heavyfuel!! Nice to see you buddy!!:cool2:



Hey Mike! I try to lay low in the summer months but now being a dumb truck driver with a smartphone it's rather difficult. It's like the good book says,"As a dog returns to his own vomit, so shall sawfreaks pass time on ArboristSite."


----------



## moody (Aug 30, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Will there be a porta crapper or do I need to bring my own if I make it?



Stumpy have no fear there's room in my truck for your portable oval office.


----------



## nstueve (Aug 30, 2012)

I'll have Jims Johns deliver a porta-potty on Friday for us.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Aug 30, 2012)

nstueve said:


> I'll have Jims Johns deliver a porta-potty on Friday for us.



Why, did they combine the cornfield already?


----------



## nstueve (Aug 30, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Why, did they combine the cornfield already?



We live on a corner wooded lot and I have a inside dog that literally likes to "roll in it!" :msp_scared:

I'd rather pay for the porta potty than have to wash the dog 7-8 times in weeks following the GTG...


----------



## mweba (Aug 30, 2012)

Need some assistance gentlemen. Could someone identify the 346 quad port am cylinder for me?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mweba (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm lost but if it helps any of you out....its suppose to be 44mm


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 30, 2012)

I thought it was 45MM...
The one on the left...
Right???


----------



## mweba (Aug 30, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I thought it was 45MM...
> The one on the left...
> Right???



PM sent.

Where is that porta potty, Nathan. Need a place to dispose of these


----------



## srcarr52 (Aug 30, 2012)

mweba said:


> Need some assistance gentlemen. Could someone identify the 346 quad port am cylinder for me?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



That's a big investment in crappy Chinese aluminum, you better get on returning those.


----------



## mweba (Aug 30, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> That's a big investment in crappy Chinese aluminum, you better get on returning those.



Only paid for the two on the right...left two are replacements for the right two.


----------



## nstueve (Aug 30, 2012)

I got a 30/30 lever action that needs some target practice... bring them to the gtg!

Seriously... I 've got a 100yd trail I use as a target range for my muzzy and rifles...


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 31, 2012)

mweba said:


> Need some assistance gentlemen. Could someone identify the 346 quad port am cylinder for me?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



For some reason the bore in the jug on the left looks to be bigger than 44mm... Very interesting!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 31, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Will there be a porta crapper or do I need to bring my own if I make it?



Would you look at that! A bear DOES S#%* in the woods!! Now we know....


----------



## srcarr52 (Aug 31, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> For some reason the bore in the jug on the left looks to be bigger than 44mm... Very interesting!!



That is because it's a 45mm kit. Duh!


----------



## ancy (Aug 31, 2012)

Well I will be out for the next 10 days chasing these....







Sounds like it was taken about a mile from camp. Man I had some bad luck this week with the bow shop breaking my bow to me trying to get a new one set up. With all the chitty luck I should end up with a 400" bull and 5 naked tree hugers to haul it out!! Talk to you when I get back.

View attachment 250816


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 31, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> That is because it's a 45mm kit. Duh!



Ya..... Looks like 47 to me!!


----------



## Ronaldo (Aug 31, 2012)

ancy said:


> Well I will be out for the next 10 days chasing these....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good luck to ya on the hunt Ancy-----shoot straight!

Ron


----------



## moody (Aug 31, 2012)

mweba said:


> Need some assistance gentlemen. Could someone identify the 346 quad port am cylinder for me?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



they all appear to be 346's the two on the left seem to be the NE version which is 44 mm the old is 42.


----------



## moody (Aug 31, 2012)

So hopefully I'll be done with my hot saw project by then. I've got a couple stone age saws i'll have to bring my Great Grandfathers Mono being one of them. I guess the real question is who's ready to make some cookies?


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 31, 2012)

moody said:


> So hopefully I'll be done with my hot saw project by then. I've got a couple stone age saws i'll have to bring my Great Grandfathers Mono being one of them. I guess the real question is who's ready to make some cookies?



Still haven't touched the 350...:msp_thumbdn:

Looked at it yesterday though...:msp_smile:


----------



## mweba (Aug 31, 2012)

Has no one in this thread seen a 346 jug?


----------



## moody (Aug 31, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Still haven't touched the 350...:msp_thumbdn:
> 
> Looked at it yesterday though...:msp_smile:



mine may end up a 350.......CC. That's good new's looking is always a good start.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 31, 2012)

mweba said:


> Has no one in this thread seen a 346 jug?



I've seen lots of them, but never whittled on any...


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 31, 2012)

Subscribed.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 31, 2012)

mweba said:


> Need some assistance gentlemen. Could someone identify the 346 quad port am cylinder for me?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



The two on the left look like the 45mm 350/353 cyl's. The two on the right look like the early 44mm 350cyl. None of those are 346 cyl. The 346 OE will measure 42mm & the NE is 44.3mm.

Here's a pic of the inside of a NE 44.3mm 346 cylinder.





This shows the difference int he way the outside of the transfers look





Here's an aftermarket 44.3mm 346 cyl. looks pretty much the same.


----------



## mweba (Aug 31, 2012)

Bingo Stumpy. They sent me four cylinders trying to get it right. Would you pm me the seller that has that am cylinder? Although I believe it will be the same one I dealt with.


----------



## heimannm (Aug 31, 2012)

Mitch - I looked again and see that Wendel sent me home with a repro diaphragm and gasket, waiting for you any time...I will be busy cutting tomorrow but you are welcome to visit the shop. Look for a blue wrap on the router table.

Mark


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 1, 2012)

This shows the difference int he way the outside of the transfers look





Stumpy,

I need 4 of these clamps!! Where did you get them?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Sep 1, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> This shows the difference int he way the outside of the transfers look
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think they are 372xp clamps. I'm out of them right now.


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks Stump... Ill talk to my local dealer n see what i come up with!


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 3, 2012)

*milling with 2188*

this is what ronaldo and i did saturday.cut 6 slabs,30"wide x4"thick x 6' plus long.32" dry ash ,hard cut! maiden voyage for mill and saw.


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 3, 2012)

*More Pics*







6636624[/IMG]


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 3, 2012)

*More Pics*


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 4, 2012)

Mark and Ron, Sure looks like you guys had fun there and way to support our Iowa Spring gtg door prize sponsor.. I bet those saws sure got a workout!


----------



## nstueve (Sep 4, 2012)

Well, Shaun came over and gave me some good ideas on setting up for the GTG yesterday. He also got some home brew samples for helping me figure out my 9010 problem and tapping my Alaskan mill for me! Water-logged fuel filter... Doh! :bang::bang: So easy yet the last think I would check! I'll be stopping for a couple fuel filters on the way home tonight and going out to use my 9010 for the first time tonight!!!!! Thanks Shaun!

On another front, I did find some logs! Yea!


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 4, 2012)

nstueve said:


> Well, Shaun came over and gave me some good ideas on setting up for the GTG yesterday. He also got some home brew samples for helping me figure out my 9010 problem and tapping my Alaskan mill for me! Water-logged fuel filter... Doh! :bang::bang: So easy yet the last think I would check! I'll be stopping for a couple fuel filters on the way home tonight and going out to use my 9010 for the first time tonight!!!!! Thanks Shaun!
> 
> On another front, I did find some logs! Yea!



You mean you didn't replace the fuel filter when you put it back together???
:msp_scared:

Sounds like something I'd do...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## moody (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm getting pretty excited for this deal. I ran across a really good deal yesterday $75 for 372xp pretty stoked had it started before I went to bed. Hopefully I'll have it running properly by then.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 4, 2012)

sweet deal on a 372! I just got a efco top handle 132s for cheap at the honey hole. Piston looks good so maybe just a little carb work and fuel lines... 

Congrats on the new saw!


----------



## nstueve (Sep 4, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> You mean you didn't replace the fuel filter when you put it back together???
> :msp_scared:
> 
> Sounds like something I'd do...:msp_biggrin:



guess I'm used to the cheap mesh screens that don't hold in the water... Not the big fuzzy filters that soak it up like a sponge...


----------



## moody (Sep 4, 2012)

nstueve said:


> sweet deal on a 372! I just got a efco top handle 132s for cheap at the honey hole. Piston looks good so maybe just a little carb work and fuel lines...
> 
> Congrats on the new saw!



Thanks I'm pretty excited. It's in need of some work but It's a lot cheaper to fix than to buy a new one plus this gives me an excuse for 52mm BB:chainsawguy: It's loud compared to my 346xp  but not loud enough


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 4, 2012)

moody said:


> Thanks I'm pretty excited. It's in need of some work but It's a lot cheaper to fix than to buy a new one plus this gives me an excuse for 52mm BB:chainsawguy: It's loud compared to my 346xp  but not loud enough



Might I suggest a new meteor piston/rings and a grinder? As opposed to the BB?
You'll be glad you did...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## moody (Sep 4, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Might I suggest a new meteor piston/rings and a grinder? As opposed to the BB?
> You'll be glad you did...:msp_sneaky:



How tough would all of this be to do myself? I'm more familiar with atv's and dirt bikes than saws when it comes to internals. Husqvarna isn't a Banshee  If all it takes is a simple DIY i'd try it. It will get sent to Stumpmaster Flex for a supreme redneck make over. And dumb question but I've seen a few Blue plastics for Husqvarna's in my day where could I get some at?


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 4, 2012)

moody said:


> How tough would all of this be to do myself? I'm more familiar with atv's and dirt bikes than saws when it comes to internals. Husqvarna isn't a Banshee  If all it takes is a simple DIY i'd try it. It will get sent to Stumpmaster Flex for a supreme redneck make over. And dumb question but I've seen a few Blue plastics for Husqvarna's in my day where could I get some at?



Depends... If you just want it angry, do it yourself...
If you want it to EAT IT'S OWN OFFSPRING!!!
Send it to Stumpy...
:hell_boy:


----------



## nstueve (Sep 4, 2012)

so it is said that stump creates canibles now? huh... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 4, 2012)

nstueve said:


> so it is said that stump creates canibles now? huh... :msp_biggrin:



If I had the money id send my 2159 off to stumpy!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 4, 2012)

nstueve said:


> so it is said that stump creates canibles now? huh... :msp_biggrin:



Well??? Sorta like this vile creature.... He sent this thing over to be run hard and put up wet...
But it made me a bit nervous running it... Any Stihl that runs over 15,000 RPM's is just freaky.
I think it wanted to cut my leg off when I wasn't looking... 
I sent it back and told him it was possessed... I had to keep it away from the 023...
:waaaht:







No doubt in my mind it would have fed on it, given the chance...


----------



## tree monkey (Sep 4, 2012)

all is good as long as thay don't try to eat themselves.
i hate when that happens


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 4, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> all is good as long as thay don't try to eat themselves.
> i hate when that happens



Yup... Now how in the hell has that 026 of yours not eaten it's self yet... 
Other than it's lubed with sawdust...:hmm3grin2orange:
That's a vile little creature too!


----------



## tree monkey (Sep 4, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Yup... Now how in the hell has that 026 of yours not eaten it's self yet...
> Other than it's lubed with sawdust...:hmm3grin2orange:
> That's a vile little creature too!



schaeffer's oil at 32-1
oops, did i just start an oil thread?


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 4, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> schaeffer's oil at 32-1
> oops, did i just start an oil thread?



Oh, it's on now!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Sep 4, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> all is good as long as thay don't try to eat themselves.
> i hate when that happens



That is when it gets into your pocket.:msp_mellow::msp_mellow:


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 4, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That is when it gets into your pocket.:msp_mellow::msp_mellow:



It's only money...
And time...
And cussing...
And stuff...


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 4, 2012)

*Directions?*

Pssstttt... I'm working on my door prize(s) for anyone who can start my Makita 6401 that has been dormant for two years or so (it has a spark).

However, I need directions and a date for arrival. Last I heard, October 6 was set, and somebody said this event was somewhere south of Des Moines, IA. Has any URL been set up for details? TIA. :msp_confused:


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 4, 2012)

Wood Doctor said:


> Pssstttt... I'm working on my door prize(s) for anyone who can start my Makita 6401 that has been dormant for two years or so (it has a spark).
> 
> However, I need directions and a date for arrival. Last I heard, October 6 was set, and somebody said this event was somewhere south of Des Moines, IA. Has any URL been set up for details? TIA. :msp_confused:



Consider it started Doc... All I gotta do is beat Kenneth to the site...
Which you can PM the OP to get directions to...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Sep 4, 2012)

I am working in Omaha Don't have a lot going on in the evening. Hint hint..:msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky:


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Sep 4, 2012)

Now, I've read plenty of posts about the great Stumpmeister. But this is the very first I've heard about him creating cannabalistic zombie saws. I might even send him one down, if he gets them to do all that with a degree wheel and a dremel! Pure hillbilly voodoo, I say!

On second thought, if I'm gonna need a priest to deal with my saw once it comes back home, the costs may become prohibitive. Additionally, it may put the rest of my saw "family" at risk, as they are all stock. I'd be mad as can be if all I found in the shed in the morning was Husky bones and feathers.........


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 4, 2012)

arborealbuffoon said:


> Now, I've read plenty of posts about the great Stumpmeister. But this is the very first I've heard about him creating cannabalistic zombie saws. I might even send him one down, if he gets them to do all that with a degree wheel and a dremel! Pure hillbilly voodoo, I say!
> 
> On second thought, if I'm gonna need a priest to deal with my saw once it comes back home, the costs may become prohibitive. Additionally, it may put the rest of my saw "family" at risk, as they are all stock. I'd be mad as can be if all I found in the shed in the morning was Husky bones and feathers.........



Send him a husky then... They just cut fast and are herbivores... "Feed only on wood"
No bad JUJU....
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 6, 2012)

So...... Who is bringing Lienies? Ill bring some Oktoberfest and Sunset Wheat! Whos In?


----------



## srcarr52 (Sep 6, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> So...... Who is bringing Lienies? Ill bring some Oktoberfest and Sunset Wheat! Whos In?



Maybe some of those fine gentlemen coming from Wisconsin could bring something from New Glarus. 

I plan on bringing something from near and far.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 6, 2012)

What the date for you gtg?


----------



## nstueve (Sep 6, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> What the date for you gtg?



10/6/2012

I've got some home brew stocked up!
Honey IPA
Vanilla Cream Ale
Organic Brown 
Imperial Vanilla Burbon Porter (maybe...) Shhh... Don't tell wendell...


----------



## nstueve (Sep 6, 2012)

*ms390 engine swap race*

Greg from Bailey's said everyone that is doing this is getting a pack of hand tools to be used for the build off. 

*Trying to find a new 20in B&C for the ms390 for after the build off. Anyone want to donate? *

This saw will be raffeled off for a charity once completed. My question to YOU GUYS coming... Should include others from AS that won't be present in the raffel? Or you need to be present to win?


----------



## srcarr52 (Sep 6, 2012)

nstueve said:


> Greg from Bailey's said everyone that is doing this is getting a pack of hand tools to be used for the build off.
> 
> *Trying to find a new 20in B&C for the ms390 for after the build off. Anyone want to donate? *
> 
> This saw will be raffeled off for a charity once completed. My question to YOU GUYS coming... Should include others from AS that won't be present in the raffel? Or you need to be present to win?



I'll buy a new B&C for it. How about the Carlton Speed Tip combo from Baileys? 
https://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=CDS+20+SS50&catID=


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 6, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> I'll buy a new B&C for it. How about the Carlton Speed Tip combo from Baileys?
> https://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=CDS+20+SS50&catID=



Funny you should mention that... I was just eye balling one of those...


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 6, 2012)

How about the unbranded carlton B&C combo for 29.99? Are they stihl mount?


----------



## srcarr52 (Sep 6, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> How about the unbranded carlton B&C combo for 29.99? Are they stihl mount?



I think that is small mount Husky.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 6, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> I think that is small mount Husky.



That would be correct... But they look good!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Sep 6, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> That would be correct... But they look good!!!



Those are re-branded Windsor bars. Should be worth the $:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 6, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Those are re-branded Windsor bars. Should be worth the $:msp_biggrin:



I worry though, that they may throw the sideways balance off a bit...:hmm3grin2orange:

I like the metal /w/ black tip... 
SEXY!!!


----------



## srcarr52 (Sep 6, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Those are re-branded Windsor bars. Should be worth the $:msp_biggrin:



Unless someone knows of a better deal I'll order it up this week.


----------



## 8433jeff (Sep 6, 2012)

So there is only one P/C, but many hand tool kits?

That's a decent deal on the B/C combo, that's almost dealer cost from the Oregon folks for a replaceable tip bar, free chain to boot.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 6, 2012)

*Carlton Bar Testimonuy*



Hedgerow said:


> Funny you should mention that... I was just eye balling one of those...


I outfitted a Stihl 084 with a 36" Carlton bar last year for a logger friend and added a new 404 chain. Rebuilt the carb. It's still in use today. That's the one I tested at the Iowa GTG last year. That old beast performed flawlessly and cleaned the clocks of a couple of MS 880s that ran against it.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 6, 2012)

Wood Doctor said:


> I outfitted a Stihl 084 with a 36" Carlton bar last year for a logger friend and added a new 404 chain. Rebuilt the carb. It's still in use today. That's the one I tested at the Iowa GTG last year. That old beast performed flawlessly and cleaned the clocks of a couple of MS 880s that ran against it.



I don't doubt it... The 084 is a very desirable saw... 
For a Stihl...
And stuff...
:msp_wink:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 6, 2012)

So are you guys doing the rebuild a 290/390 clamshell stihl with the short block donated from Baileys? Did he mention to you guys that he wanted to see how fast you could replace it? As you may know we are also holding a GTG at my house in Minnesota on Sept.22, I also was in contact with Grande Dog at Baileys and he is sending me a short block for the clamshell Stihl. I got a fella that says he is willing to donate a 290 for the cause. Not sure if it will all work out but maybe we could have chainsaw building races. Just throwing it out there, what do you think? We build one at my GTG you do one at yours and see what becomes of it. I was already mentioning on our thread about donating the finished saw to the Innerfaith caregivers (a local charity we help cut and split wood for heating veterans and elderly folks homes.)


----------



## nstueve (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeah Granddog (greg) wants to make it a promo for the new ms390 top ends. It also helps local charity. I plan to do a timed build down here at our GTG... Greg wants us to compete between GTG's to see who can swap a clam shell the fastest. Greg said each group will get ONE set of hand tools to do the rebuild with and the P&C. The hand tool kit is meant to keep a level playing field. 

We need to develop rules... Namely where the rebuild starts and ends and what the rebuild has to include... IE replace fuel lines and air filter? Do you need a complete saw together and runing before the clock stops or just together? Does the bar have to be installed with the clutch cover securely attached? I know we all hate rules but firm rules will keep it fair and fun for all...


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 6, 2012)

nstueve said:


> Yeah Granddog (greg) wants to make it a promo for the new ms390 top ends. It also helps local charity. I plan to do a timed build down here at our GTG... Greg wants us to compete between GTG's to see who can swap a clam shell the fastest. Greg said each group will get ONE set of hand tools to do the rebuild with and the P&C. The hand tool kit is meant to keep a level playing field.
> 
> We need to develop rules... Namely where the rebuild starts and ends and what the rebuild has to include... IE replace fuel lines and air filter? Do you need a complete saw together and runing before the clock stops or just together? Does the bar have to be installed with the clutch cover securely attached? I know we all hate rules but firm rules will keep it fair and fun for all...



That beeeotchh has gotta be running before the clock stops!!!!


----------



## mweba (Sep 6, 2012)

And sucking clammy sealant? Smurfs be damned


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 6, 2012)

mweba said:


> And sucking clammy sealant? Smurfs be damned



That's why I use ultra grey...
Bring it on!!!:msp_sneaky:


----------



## tree monkey (Sep 6, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> That's why I use ultra grey...
> Bring it on!!!:msp_sneaky:



are you saying you suck ultra gray clammy sealent? eeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 6, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> are you saying you suck ultra gray clammy sealent? eeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww



I put it on my mashed taters... 
Bwahahahaha!!!!


----------



## tree monkey (Sep 6, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I put it on my mashed taters...
> Bwahahahaha!!!!



eeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

i'll have to try it:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## struggle (Sep 6, 2012)

nstueve said:


> Yeah Granddog (greg) wants to make it a promo for the new ms390 top ends. It also helps local charity. I plan to do a timed build down here at our GTG... Greg wants us to compete between GTG's to see who can swap a clam shell the fastest. Greg said each group will get ONE set of hand tools to do the rebuild with and the P&C. The hand tool kit is meant to keep a level playing field.
> 
> We need to develop rules... Namely where the rebuild starts and ends and what the rebuild has to include... IE replace fuel lines and air filter? Do you need a complete saw together and runing before the clock stops or just together? Does the bar have to be installed with the clutch cover securely attached? I know we all hate rules but firm rules will keep it fair and fun for all...



Hey I got the 039 NWP top end at the last GTG but have yet to put it on my 029 that still runs fine. I could bring it provided I can get there. 

I have not taken one of these saws that far apart yet so I'm interested to see how it would work on this model. 

If I should need to get any extra tid bits like seals etc I will get that lined up now.


----------



## srcarr52 (Sep 7, 2012)

I think the kit from Baileys is a complete long block and thus has the crank and clam shell already assembled. I think you just have to drop into the plastic tank, connected a few small tidbits and put the covers back on.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 7, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> I'll buy a new B&C for it. How about the Carlton Speed Tip combo from Baileys?item=CDS+20+SS50&catID https://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?]=


VERY KIND of you Shaun!!!! THANKS!
Also how much do you think the raffel tickets should cost for the ms390 raffel???? Anyone have thoughts?
Lastly does anyone happen to have a good 029-390 clutch drum? I have 3 but they are all spur type and 80% used up... Wanting the saw to be as nice as possible!



mweba said:


> And sucking clammy sealant? Smurfs be damned





Hedgerow said:


> That's why I use ultra grey...
> Bring it on!!!:msp_sneaky:





srcarr52 said:


> I think the kit from Baileys is a complete long block and thus has the crank and clam shell already assembled. I think you just have to drop into the plastic tank, connected a few small tidbits and put the covers back on.


Yes that is correct. The bottom of the short blocks have been drilled for a second set of screws to hold the assembly all together so no sealant is required for the swap. We do have to remove the covers, flywheel, clutch, oil pump, and rear bar stud to get the old assembly out. Then reassemble and hook up the gas and covers.



struggle said:


> Hey I got the 039 NWP top end at the last GTG but have yet to put it on my 029 that still runs fine. I could bring it provided I can get there.
> I have not taken one of these saws that far apart yet so I'm interested to see how it would work on this model.
> If I should need to get any extra tid bits like seals etc I will get that lined up now.


Go to www.northwoodsaw.com and get a set of crank seals and fuel/impulse lines (optional) if you want to. I'll help disassemble and reassemble the night before or the day of the GTG. Not hard as I've done a couple dozen of these now and can whip a clean saw apart and back together in a couple hours. Thing is that we have to split your clam shell since it's a top end and not a short block. If we do it the night before and we get it re-sealed you can run it the day of the gtg!


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh Boy this is gonna be fun!! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 7, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> Oh Boy this is gonna be fun!! :msp_biggrin:



No good clamshell can go back together without this tool...
Just sayin'...







Use as much or as little as you like...
Sorta like mustard...
:sweet_kiss:


----------



## nstueve (Sep 7, 2012)

Are you saying we need to port the ms390 short block that Bailey's is sending us? :msp_confused:

I suppose we see if someone with a lathe wants to make/donate labor towards a pop-up and port the short block for us............


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 7, 2012)

nstueve said:


> Are you saying we need to port the ms390 short block that Bailey's is sending us? :msp_confused:
> 
> I suppose we see if someone with a lathe wants to make/donate labor towards a pop-up and port the short block for us............



No, I was referring to struggle's... He'll have the top off the motor unit...


----------



## srcarr52 (Sep 7, 2012)

nstueve said:


> Are you saying we need to port the ms390 short block that Bailey's is sending us? :msp_confused:
> 
> I suppose we see if someone with a lathe wants to make/donate labor towards a pop-up and port the short block for us............



I would do it but you have have to do a welded pop-up or line bore the crank bore of the cylinder. I suppose I could figure out someway how to hold that thing in the lathe to line bore it? I've seen a thread where someone did it on a mill.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 7, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> I would do it but you have have to do a welded pop-up or line bore the crank bore of the cylinder. I suppose I could figure out someway how to hold that thing in the lathe to line bore it? I've seen a thread where someone did it on a mill.



It's not worth it... But they respond well to just a good old port job... And some added C.Case volume...


----------



## moody (Sep 7, 2012)

Is it October yet?:chainsawguy:


----------



## nstueve (Sep 7, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> It's not worth it... But they respond well to just a good old port job... And some added CC volume...



I was going to say... A good little port job is ok but a 036pro ports way better in the 60cc range...

I was thinking $10-$15 for the ms390 raffel tickets...


----------



## struggle (Sep 7, 2012)

If I can get there the day before I will have everything set up. I will clean the saw up as well so as to not have to hassle with the cleaning. 

I have already cleaned it once good but have used it since then:hmm3grin2orange:

If someone going to the GTG wants to port it a little I would be more than happy to send the cylinder to you now if we can have it the day before to get it put in


----------



## nstueve (Sep 7, 2012)

I have the tools for a little light porting if we need to do it the night before...


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 7, 2012)

nstueve said:


> Yeah Granddog (greg) wants to make it a promo for the new ms390 top ends. It also helps local charity. I plan to do a timed build down here at our GTG... Greg wants us to compete between GTG's to see who can swap a clam shell the fastest. Greg said each group will get ONE set of hand tools to do the rebuild with and the P&C. The hand tool kit is meant to keep a level playing field.
> 
> We need to develop rules... Namely where the rebuild starts and ends and what the rebuild has to include... IE replace fuel lines and air filter? Do you need a complete saw together and runing before the clock stops or just together? Does the bar have to be installed with the clutch cover securely attached? I know we all hate rules but firm rules will keep it fair and fun for all...



I was thinking about how we could do this. How about we start with a saw that runs good , make a couple cuts and shut it off and start the clock. Run the timer untill the saw is back up and running and makes 3 cuts in the same log you started in. What do you think? Do you know if the engine Greg is supplying is complete and assembled? I am not sure exactly what he is sending.


----------



## struggle (Sep 7, 2012)

nstueve said:


> I have the tools for a little light porting if we need to do it the night before...



That'll do then if I can get there the night before. Is there on site camping. I haven't back looked in the thread.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nstueve (Sep 7, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I was thinking about how we could do this. How about we start with a saw that runs good , make a couple cuts and shut it off and start the clock. Run the timer untill the saw is back up and running and makes 3 cuts in the same log you started in. What do you think? Do you know if the engine Greg is supplying is complete and assembled? I am not sure exactly what he is sending.



Pretty sure he's sending us the complete drop in engines and not just the top ends.



struggle said:


> That'll do then if I can get there the night before. Is there on site camping. I haven't back looked in the thread.



Yeah... there's room in the yard or the lower level.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 7, 2012)

Is anyone bringing a 550xp??? I just saw a woods ported video and that may become my new favorite 50cc saw! 

Anyone have one to throw in so I can try it out back to back with my ms260pro?


----------



## ancy (Sep 9, 2012)

*Well I'm back!*

Didn't get an elk (not that I didn't get my chances) but the trip was a total success. Seen a lot of country, a lot of elk, a bear, lion tracks, and put a lot of miles on. What I do know is that a 5 month old sure does grow a ton in 9 days and missed my family so much. I will be putting back in but will take a few years to go again. Here are a few pictures, I will start a thread with the whole trip. 

















View attachment 252128
View attachment 252129
View attachment 252130


----------



## mweba (Sep 9, 2012)

nstueve said:


> Is anyone bringing a 550xp??? I just saw a woods ported video and that may become my new favorite 50cc saw!
> 
> Anyone have one to throw in so I can try it out back to back with my ms260pro?



There is no comparison between the two saws. May as well run a 346 up against a cs450.


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 9, 2012)

if the 550 is anything like the 555,a 50cc saw will do what other 60cc saws will do ,and 60cc do what 70cc. im anxious to run one! i know the 555 will keep up with 372 in same wood.


----------



## rms61moparman (Sep 9, 2012)

Is anyone who is coming to this GTG also going to wigglesworths GTG at the end of the month???
I'm needing transportation for a couple of items.


Mike


----------



## Ronaldo (Sep 9, 2012)

ancy said:


> Didn't get an elk (not that I didn't get my chances) but the trip was a total success. Seen a lot of country, a lot of elk, a bear, lion tracks, and put a lot of miles on. What I do know is that a 5 month old sure does grow a ton in 9 days and missed my family so much. I will be putting back in but will take a few years to go again. Here are a few pictures, I will start a thread with the whole trip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ancy, the pics did not show for me. Was anxious to hear how the hunting went for you. Sounds like you saw some critters and that is always good---unless they are the kind that hunt you.:msp_confused:

Ron


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 9, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Is anyone who is coming to this GTG also going to wigglesworths GTG at the end of the month???
> I'm needing transportation for a couple of items.
> 
> 
> Mike



I may be going Mike... If not me, stumpy or lurch will be...


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 9, 2012)

hoskvarna said:


> if the 550 is anything like the 555,a 50cc saw will do what other 60cc saws will do ,and 60cc do what 70cc. im anxious to run one! i know the 555 will keep up with 372 in same wood.



Whaaaatttt!!!?? 
:msp_scared:


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 10, 2012)

I have run a ported 550 and there is NO comparison to a 260 Nathan.... That 550 flat out hauls azz over any other 50cc saw I have ran. It makes my 5100 look slow and we all know how a 5100 runs.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Lurch2 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I may be going Mike... If not me, stumpy or lurch will be...



We can get it there for ya. Even if we have to relay it.


----------



## ancy (Sep 10, 2012)

ancy said:


> Didn't get an elk (not that I didn't get my chances) but the trip was a total success. Seen a lot of country, a lot of elk, a bear, lion tracks, and put a lot of miles on. What I do know is that a 5 month old sure does grow a ton in 9 days and missed my family so much. I will be putting back in but will take a few years to go again. Here are a few pictures, I will start a thread with the whole trip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Better??

















View attachment 252350
View attachment 252349
View attachment 252351


----------



## rms61moparman (Sep 10, 2012)

Lurch2 said:


> We can get it there for ya. Even if we have to relay it.






That's what I love about this group!!!


Mike


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 12, 2012)

Who is up for an apple pie taste off (liquid kind of cource)? Ill make a batch and bring it along to share.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Sep 12, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> Who is up for an apple pie taste off (liquid kind of cource)? Ill make a batch and bring it along to share.:msp_biggrin:



I'd be more than willing to judge, but I'm planning on a day trip and gotta drive back :msp_sad:

But, just to make myself feel better, I'll be sure to have some at Chicagoland Speedway this weekend. Buddy's wife has a jar already loaded in the RV.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 12, 2012)

I'll dig out the ol' recipe from college and make a batch if I have time... Sounds like Andy is coming this weekend with a trailer full of logs he's got a huge oak piece but not sure if my 3500# trailer will handle it if I trade trailers with him. Anyone good at guessing log weights if you see a pic and have dimentions? 

Looks like I only have 3 weekends left till the GTG... I better get my rear in gear and get some logs rolling! 

Hopefully I'll have time to get the 076 running before the GTG too...


----------



## moody (Sep 12, 2012)

​
What kind of oak and how dry is it? Dimensions please


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 12, 2012)

moody said:


> ​
> What kind of oak and how dry is it? Dimensions please



For estimation would this work for Oak???

cubic feet divided by 128 x .8 x 5500 = lbs green???


----------



## nstueve (Sep 12, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> For estimation would this work for Oak???
> 
> cubic feet divided by 128 x .8 x 5500 = lbs green???



ancy would have to provide dimentions...


----------



## moody (Sep 12, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> For estimation would this work for Oak???
> 
> cubic feet divided by 128 x .8 x 5500 = lbs green???



Semi dry Oak is about 45lbs per cubic foot


----------



## ancy (Sep 12, 2012)

nstueve said:


> ancy would have to provide dimentions...



Will this work for a size? Roughly 4.5'Dx5'L green cut 2-3 months ago.












And the weight is........?


View attachment 252637
View attachment 252638


----------



## moody (Sep 12, 2012)

ancy said:


> Will this work for a size? Roughly 4.5'Dx5'L green cut 2-3 months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Should weigh around 3650 lbs


----------



## srcarr52 (Sep 12, 2012)

ancy said:


> Will this work for a size? Roughly 4.5'Dx5'L green cut 2-3 months ago.
> 
> And the weight is........?


Much less after my 394XP with a 42" bar starts chewing on it. :chainsawguy:


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 12, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> Much less after my 394XP with a 42" bar starts chewing on it. :chainsawguy:



I'll just over buck it with the 36er... 
Ya... That's a big stick of Oak...


----------



## moody (Sep 12, 2012)

Now that you've got the big stick where's the pecker poles for 20 inch bars?


----------



## ancy (Sep 12, 2012)

Went and picked up a set of tongs from there and I really DON'T think there is any way I could get that loaded, it's F-N huge!


----------



## ancy (Sep 12, 2012)

*Oh wait!*

Turn it, roll it down the hill, and hope it hits the ramp on Nathan's trailer! Might be hard to stop once it starts moving?


----------



## moody (Sep 12, 2012)

ancy said:


> Went and picked up a set of tongs from there and I really DON'T think there is any way I could get that loaded, it's F-N huge!



Do you have car ramps a log chain and heavy duty wratchet straps? If so I know how to get it loaded sir.


----------



## ancy (Sep 12, 2012)

My balls hurt just thinking about it! Oh wait got kicked there by a horse last week!


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 12, 2012)

ancy said:


> Turn it, roll it down the hill, and hope it hits the ramp on Nathan's trailer! Might be hard to stop once it starts moving?



Video of that one please...


----------



## srcarr52 (Sep 12, 2012)

moody said:


> Do you have car ramps a log chain and heavy duty wratchet straps? If so I know how to get it loaded sir.



I loaded a 36" 14' long fresh cut walnut onto a trailer with only a 2 ton come-a-long and the ramps on the trailer. It took a long time but it got done.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Sep 12, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> Much less after my 394XP with a 42" bar starts chewing on it. :chainsawguy:



I have a Jonsered 2094 that wants a peice of that.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 12, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> I loaded a 36" 14' long fresh cut walnut onto a trailer with only a 2 ton come-a-long and the ramps on the trailer. It took a long time but it got done.



Why not just pick it up with your loader tractor and put it on there???
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Sep 12, 2012)

And a Partner P100.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 12, 2012)

*More Prep Work for the GTG*



srcarr52 said:


> I loaded a 36" 14' long fresh cut walnut onto a trailer with only a 2 ton come-a-long and the ramps on the trailer. It took a long time but it got done.


Dang, I wish I had all that equipment.

Today I cut 6 round blocks of 30" dia. elm at 20" lengths. Then I noodled them in half so I could lift them onto the tailgate. That required an end-over-end flip of course. Those 12 half-moon rounds were a bit tricky to handle. The truck seemed glad I only piled on a dozen.

Initially, I cross cut most of the mass with my salvaged Mac 5700-20 outfitted with a 28" bar. It got a little hot because the auto oiler bogged down (I guess I should have pumped a little). So, I finished the job with my Stihl MS 361.

Oh, and BTW, I worked my adz off. Good prep for October 6.


----------



## mweba (Sep 12, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Why not just pick it up with your loader tractor and put it on there???
> :msp_sneaky:



He's a city boy :msp_biggrin:


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 12, 2012)

Don't dump it on Nathans drive way. It will take out the house. All down hill. If you wait till Sunday afternoon I can take it to Nathans. I am 15 to 20 miles east of Redfield. I can trailer about 4 of those big logs.

Doug


----------



## ancy (Sep 12, 2012)

sam-tip said:


> Don't dump it on Nathans drive way. It will take out the house. All down hill. If you wait till Sunday afternoon I can take it to Nathans. I am 15 to 20 miles east of Redfield. I can trailer about 4 of those big logs.
> 
> Doug



Wished it was in Redfield but it is in Caroll:msp_sad:


----------



## ancy (Sep 13, 2012)

*Some logs are loaded.*

Well I got 2 big locust for the Dolmars, 2 medium soft maples for the Stihls, 2 small ash limbs for the Huskys, and 1 red cedar for smells. Figured this should level the playing field a bit for the 6th! 






















View attachment 252718
View attachment 252719
View attachment 252720
View attachment 252722


----------



## nstueve (Sep 13, 2012)

ancy said:


> Turn it, roll it down the hill, and hope it hits the ramp on Nathan's trailer! Might be hard to stop once it starts moving?



I needed a new tandem axle trailer anyway... :hmm3grin2orange:

Seriously though the plan is to trade my single axle 3500# doolittle trailer for his tandem in Redfield and then he'll bring my doolittle back with the oak log on it... Who thinks the doolittle 3500# trailer will handle the load of that OAK???

I'm working on a local farmer to let me get some 20in-30in (ish) logs from his place... That should cover the medium ground.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 13, 2012)

nstueve said:


> I needed a new tandem axle trailer anyway... :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Seriously though the plan is to trade my single axle 3500# doolittle trailer for his tandem in Redfield and then he'll bring my doolittle back with the oak log on it... Who thinks the doolittle 3500# trailer will handle the load of that OAK???
> 
> I'm working on a local farmer to let me get some 20in-30in (ish) logs from his place... That should cover the medium ground.



I just found this log calculator online. I used 54in, 54in, 5ft and got around 5K lbs... looks like a no go to me...


----------



## moody (Sep 13, 2012)

nstueve said:


> I just found this log calculator online. I used 54in, 54in, 5ft and got around 5K lbs... looks like a no go to me...



The correct math equation was used but you used the diameter not radious squared. Its 3.1416*27(2)*60= your answer is in inches divide it down to get your answer in feet.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 13, 2012)

This is what i used with the diameter and length ancy provided us...

Log Weight Calculator at WOODWEB


----------



## TALLGUY (Sep 13, 2012)

I think I am in to make it to the GTG. I just picked up a Jonsered 2150 and it is all good but has the muffler falls off issue. I have not found dealers in this area that know anything and I am looking for someone that will be at the GTG that may have the best inserts for fixing the threads on this jug. I am sure after seeing the other saws of this type run all modified i will have to pull the jug and do something to this one. The MM of the muffler falling off is not quite what I have in mind. That open exhaust does really help it breath thou...


----------



## nstueve (Sep 13, 2012)

Give mike (homelite410) a shout... He has been doing some inserts that have lasted. He'll be able to tell ya what insert to use.


----------



## moody (Sep 15, 2012)

TALLGUY said:


> I think I am in to make it to the GTG. I just picked up a Jonsered 2150 and it is all good but has the muffler falls off issue. I have not found dealers in this area that know anything and I am looking for someone that will be at the GTG that may have the best inserts for fixing the threads on this jug. I am sure after seeing the other saws of this type run all modified i will have to pull the jug and do something to this one. The MM of the muffler falling off is not quite what I have in mind. That open exhaust does really help it breath thou...



Red loctite on the bolts


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 16, 2012)

Bump


----------



## ancy (Sep 16, 2012)

Well I got the logs to Nathan with a few bumps along the way, but soulds like they made it safe! What are we thinking for milling? I had a straight piece of red cedar and real nice straight piece of locust(anyone ever seen milled locust?).. Nathan did one hell of a job out at Redfield, cleaning up a little brush covered white pine while the wives, kids, and me watched!! We might have to pitch in for a new pair of shorts though...LOL!


----------



## wendell (Sep 16, 2012)

nstueve said:


> 10/6/2012
> 
> I've got some home brew stocked up!
> Honey IPA
> ...



Too late. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## mweba (Sep 18, 2012)

Hmmmmm


----------



## srcarr52 (Sep 18, 2012)

mweba said:


> Hmmmmm



I can hear it detonating already.


----------



## mweba (Sep 18, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> I can hear it detonating already.



PFFFTT

I have never blown one yet.....well there was an incident with a lbs of tannerite. Besides it will blow AFTER I whoopp your azz :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 18, 2012)

mweba said:


> PFFFTT
> 
> I have never blown one yet.....well there was an incident with a lbs of tannerite. Besides it will blow AFTER I whoopp your azz :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Did you ever re-work that creamsickle/Mac abomination?
The "man in black" 039 will be in Iowa for a re-match if yer feelin' sporty...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mweba (Sep 18, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Did you ever re-work that creamsickle/Mac abomination?
> The "man in black" 039 will be in Iowa for a re-match if yer feelin' sporty...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Its as it was last GTG although Nathan now owns it so you can run against him :yoyo:


----------



## nstueve (Sep 18, 2012)

mweba said:


> Its as it was last GTG although Nathan now owns it so you can run against him :yoyo:



I got it right here... I even have a new fuel line for it since mitch told me it needed one! :msp_thumbsup:

Yes the logs made it here safe and Doug said he has a few more for me too... Just need to figure a way to load those trucks now... I suppose I could load it like Andy was going to load that oak chunk... Push it down a hill and hope it hits the trailer...

Spent the majority of the last few weekends cleaning up the acreage and making room for the GTG... Mike is already counting down the days...??? Don't know if that makes me worried or excited... :msp_confused: Speaking of which I might want to reserve a porta potty!


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 18, 2012)

nstueve said:


> I got it right here... I even have a new fuel line for it since mitch told me it needed one! :msp_thumbsup:



Very cool!!!
It's official now... Work saw Collector and I will be riding up to Iowa together early AM Saturday...
Looking forward to it... We will have drank about 3 gallons of coffee by the time we get there...

[video=youtube;a3O2kuEXf8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3O2kuEXf8Y[/video]


----------



## ancy (Sep 18, 2012)

*You got a ATV and a winch?*

If you look at my trailer there is a spot up front to clevis a snatch block and winch them up from the side. I could draw a picture if you want?


----------



## nstueve (Sep 18, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Very cool!!!
> It's official now... Work saw Collector and I will be riding up to Iowa together early AM Saturday...
> Looking forward to it... We will have drank about 3 gallons of coffee by the time we get there...



I'm more of a 5 Hour Power or Monster Java guy myself.



ancy said:


> If you look at my trailer there is a spot up front to clevis a snatch block and winch them up from the side. I could draw a picture if you want?



Nah... just block the trailer in front of the truck to be loaded and then push it up on there with another truck! Bingo Bango!


----------



## mweba (Sep 18, 2012)

Can drag my little Case 1816C with me if that helps.

Any one staying over to Sunday?


----------



## nstueve (Sep 18, 2012)

I haven't heard if anyone is staying over sat night/sun... I do know there are some campers coming. I might have to step out for a couple 2-3 hours on Sat for a wedding reception. The nerve of some people to schedule weddings the same day as the Iowa Fall GTG... Sheeesh!


----------



## ancy (Sep 18, 2012)

Maybe we'll all go to the reception with you! Is anyone bringing a grinder I have a buggered up full comp 3/8 93DL to fix? Also how about a compression gauge, wouldn't mind checking my saws. After reading that a 5100 was blowing 210psi stock just kind of want to see where I'm at.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Sep 18, 2012)

*Gauge*

I'm sure others will have a gauge with them but if not I'll have one with me.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 18, 2012)

Do you guys know what you are doing for the stihl clamshell motor replacement build at your gtg yet? We are doing one at our gtg in Minnesota this weekend, just trying to figure out what we are doing for the timing of it. I sent Grande dog a pm asking about it but I figured I would ask if you guys know anything.


----------



## srcarr52 (Sep 18, 2012)

ancy said:


> Maybe we'll all go to the reception with you! Is anyone bringing a grinder I have a buggered up full comp 3/8 93DL to fix? Also how about a compression gauge, wouldn't mind checking my saws. After reading that a 5100 was blowing 210psi stock just kind of want to see where I'm at.



I'll bring a both a round and a square grinder. I'll throw a compression gauge in my tool kit as well.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 19, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> I'll bring a both a round and a square grinder. I'll throw a compression gauge in my tool kit as well.



Cool... Cause if I don't get this 84dl filed up right, I'll let you grind it...


----------



## Steve NW WI (Sep 19, 2012)

Overtime at work might be messing up my MN and IA plans, I'll still be able to get a quick stop in at Andy's GTG, but IA might be out the window.
:msp_mad:
:msp_thumbdn:
:msp_cursing:

I'll know more mid next week. If I can swing it, I'll be there, if not, I'll be back next spring.


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 19, 2012)

mweba said:


> Hmmmmm



Man that is a nice looking spacer you have got there!! It looks to the untrained eye that you have gotten fantastically good with a dremel tool and a file!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mweba (Sep 19, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> Man that is a nice looking spacer you have got there!! It looks to the untrained eye that you have gotten fantastically good with a dremel tool and a file!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Can do a mean manny petty just sayin.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 19, 2012)

ancy said:


> Maybe we'll all go to the reception with you! Is anyone bringing a grinder I have a buggered up full comp 3/8 93DL to fix? Also how about a compression gauge, wouldn't mind checking my saws. After reading that a 5100 was blowing 210psi stock just kind of want to see where I'm at.


I got one two... In fact I think a $1 schrader valve will fix my old one... You can have my old one if you don't have one yourself. Most of the time there is just a $1-$2 valve that goes bad.



srcarr52 said:


> I'll bring a both a round and a square grinder.


Do you need somewhere to set up with those? or do you have a hitch mount for your truck?



Steve NW WI said:


> Overtime at work might be messing up my MN and IA plans, I'll still be able to get a quick stop in at Andy's GTG, but IA might be out the window.
> I'll know more mid next week. If I can swing it, I'll be there, if not, I'll be back next spring.


That stinks! :frown:



mweba said:


> Can do a mean manny petty just sayin.



Your redhead would be so proud... :msp_tongue:


----------



## nstueve (Sep 19, 2012)

_*If you don"t have the gtg address pm me!​*_or txt my cell... 515- two zero two- 4106​


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 19, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Overtime at work might be messing up my MN and IA plans, I'll still be able to get a quick stop in at Andy's GTG, but IA might be out the window.
> :msp_mad:
> :msp_thumbdn:
> :msp_cursing:
> ...



Whaaaatttt????
:waaaht:


----------



## heimannm (Sep 19, 2012)

Mitch - I think there was an overpressure in the crank case, looks like the top of that piston has puffed up like a toasted marshmellow.

Mark


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 19, 2012)

heimannm said:


> Mitch - I think there was an overpressure in the crank case, looks like the top of that piston has puffed up like a toasted marshmellow.
> 
> Mark



And here I thought he just pounded the back side of it with a hammer and punch, till it bowed up...:msp_confused:


----------



## nstueve (Sep 19, 2012)

nah... he just _manacured _the edges of the piston down with his file...


----------



## Steve NW WI (Sep 19, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Whaaaatttt????
> :waaaht:



Doin what I can buddy, doin what I can. Hope to be able to work some 12s during the week and not have to do Saturday.


----------



## wendell (Sep 19, 2012)

I thought for sure I was gonna make this one for sure but now have to fly to Fargo Sunday morning. :msp_sad:

I seem to recall from earlier in the thread it's going to be near Des Moines?


----------



## srcarr52 (Sep 19, 2012)

nstueve said:


> Do you need somewhere to set up with those? or do you have a hitch mount for your truck?



I have a hitch mount vise as long as I have enough drop cord.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 19, 2012)

wendell said:


> I thought for sure I was gonna make this one for sure but now have to fly to Fargo Sunday morning. :msp_sad:
> 
> I seem to recall from earlier in the thread it's going to be near Des Moines?



get a flight out of des moines and you'll only be 10-15mins strait south of the Des Moines airport!!!!



srcarr52 said:


> I have a hitch mount vise as long as I have enough drop cord.



I've got tons of drop cord! Maybe we'll park you right up by the garage...???

Talk about a crying shame though... Went to pick up some 25-30in walnut trunks tonight and the guy already lopped them into 2ft sections... That trunk was worth some real money until the owner got over zealous... Could have chainsaw milled them and truned them into some beautiful furniture... :sad:


----------



## heimannm (Sep 19, 2012)

We are still talking about 6 October, right? Seems some of you are getting pretty anxious for something that is weeks away.

Mark


----------



## mweba (Sep 19, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> And here I thought he just pounded the back side of it with a hammer and punch, till it bowed up...:msp_confused:



SHHH do I need to remind you of the gag order?!


----------



## ancy (Sep 19, 2012)

nstueve said:


> Talk about a crying shame though... Went to pick up some 25-30in walnut trunks tonight and the guy already lopped them into 2ft sections... That trunk was worth some real money until the owner got over zealous... Could have chainsaw milled them and truned them into some beautiful furniture... :sad:



Still can it will just be shorter!!

[video=youtube_share;agcLlKcXp40]http://youtu.be/agcLlKcXp40[/video]

Makes me laugh every time!!


----------



## wendell (Sep 19, 2012)

nstueve said:


> get a flight out of des moines and you'll only be 10-15mins strait south of the Des Moines airport!!!!



Well, except for the flying out of O'Hare part.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 19, 2012)

about a 6hr drive to Ohare at an easy pace from here...


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 19, 2012)

mweba said:


> SHHH do I need to remind you of the gag order?!



Sorry buddy... I'll shut up a little bit now...:msp_wink:


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 20, 2012)

Are we supposed to bring chainsaws to this?? I was in this for the friends, lienies, and various forms of Apple Pie!


----------



## TALLGUY (Sep 20, 2012)

Every saw we bring makes less room in the vehicle for food and "apple pie" and bacon. Mmmm bacon pie with a glass of Apple pie to wash it down.


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 21, 2012)

heimannm said:


> We are still talking about 6 October, right? Seems some of you are getting pretty anxious for something that is weeks away.
> 
> Mark



I have special request Mark, If your able to make it I would like to see one of them electric start chainsaws in action, (in electric start action that is)!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 21, 2012)

Who's making cants?
How many saw bucks will be in attendance???


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Sep 21, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Who's making cants?
> How many saw bucks will be in attendance???









Oh wait... Those are for the Grantsburg Fair races.... Nevermind.


----------



## srcarr52 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Who's making cants?
> How many saw bucks will be in attendance???



I'll square up a cant for the build off with my chainsaw mill either Friday night or early morning on Saturday.


----------



## heimannm (Sep 21, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> I have special request Mark, If your able to make it I would like to see one of them electric start chainsaws in action, (in electric start action that is)!!



I will get the 3-10E charged up and ready to go, can someone please confirm that the date is in fact 6 October?

Mark


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 21, 2012)

heavy fuel said:


> oh wait... Those are for the grantsburg fair races.... Nevermind.




extra like...


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 21, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> I'll square up a cant for the build off with my chainsaw mill either Friday night or early morning on Saturday.



Can your saw handle 4 or 5 cants??? I wanna play with it...
:big_smile:


----------



## srcarr52 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Can your saw handle 4 or 5 cants??? I wanna play with it...
> :big_smile:



It will mill all day, and the mill has a 30" capacity. If someone wants to try their hand at milling I'll leave my one 394 on it for those who want to play. I guess I'll bring some extra fuel, it's nothing for that thing to drink a gallon of fuel and 1/2 gallon of oil in an hour of milling.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Sep 21, 2012)

heimannm said:


> I will get the 3-10E charged up and ready to go, can someone please confirm that the date is in fact 6 October?
> 
> Mark



Cannot officially confirm, but it's the date I have on my calendar as well.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 21, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Cannot officially confirm, but it's the date I have on my calendar as well.



Damn well better be... Or Stephen and I will be burnin' alot of gas and cigarettes for nuthin'...:hmm3grin2orange:

October 6th..


----------



## Steve NW WI (Sep 21, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Damn well better be... Or Stephen and I will be burnin' alot of gas and cigarettes for nuthin'...:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> October 6th..



If we're wrong, you'll be better than halfway back to WI - we can find something to cut on!


----------



## mweba (Sep 21, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Damn well better be... Or Stephen and I will be burnin' alot of gas and cigarettes for nuthin'...:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> October 6th..



No stump?


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 21, 2012)

mweba said:


> No stump?



He'd sure like to, but he's got a ton of work piled up, and is doing his best to get through it all... 
Trying to get things in order so he can make it to Jasper... 
I ain't gonna have the 350 ready either...
:msp_unsure:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 22, 2012)

Getting closer. :Rock:


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 22, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Getting closer. :Rock:



I got a giant stanly thermos Stephen... I think we'll be needing it... 
Can't wait till the 6th...
I done missed Andy and Sarah's shindig today!!:msp_unsure:


----------



## mweba (Sep 22, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I got a giant stanly thermos Stephen... I think we'll be needing it...
> Can't wait till the 6th...
> I done missed Andy and Sarah's shindig today!!:msp_unsure:



Good people there. 

Got a Homelite wiz running today for the big wiz race! You two may have an advantage with all the coffee you drink.


----------



## kodiakyardboy (Sep 23, 2012)

I offered the same thing for Spikes GTG so I thought I would ask here too. I don't know what you guys have planned for food without reading through the whole thread so... 


I won't be making any of the GTG's down there this year but I'd like to donate some food if anyone's willing to deal with it. If there's going to be a grill on hand I could ship down 25lbs of fresh caught Alaskan Salmon. I'd like to give back to the AS community for all the free knowledge, troubleshooting, wisecracks, and entertainment I've gathered here in the past few years. Let me know if I can help out. It is in1lb vacuum sealed packs and would have to be Wed. or Thurs. delivery.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 23, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I got a giant stanly thermos Stephen... I think we'll be needing it...
> Can't wait till the 6th...
> I done missed Andy and Sarah's shindig today!!:msp_unsure:



Can't wait myself, I haven't seen the old man (Mo Jim) in this thread is he going to make it this year? I hope so.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 23, 2012)

Mo. Jim said:


> You have a place where I can plug in my Mr Coffee otherwise ole Jim will stay home.



I found a post from him. Cool looks like he will be there, see you there man.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 23, 2012)

Matt, Rod put the van in the shop yesterday. He said it needs a few parts I'll be getting this week should be ready for a road trip soon. :Rock: 

Now if I just had time to get a saw or two ready.


----------



## ancy (Sep 23, 2012)

Trying to get a few tanks through it before the 6th, man this thing rips! 







Sorry playing with the new phone too

Sent from my XT881 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wendell (Sep 23, 2012)

kodiakyardboy said:


> I offered the same thing for Spikes GTG so I thought I would ask here too. I don't know what you guys have planned for food without reading through the whole thread so...
> 
> 
> I won't be making any of the GTG's down there this year but I'd like to donate some food if anyone's willing to deal with it. If there's going to be a grill on hand I could ship down 25lbs of fresh caught Alaskan Salmon. I'd like to give back to the AS community for all the free knowledge, troubleshooting, wisecracks, and entertainment I've gathered here in the past few years. Let me know if I can help out. It is in1lb vacuum sealed packs and would have to be Wed. or Thurs. delivery.



WHAT?!?! Nobody is taking this man up on this amazing offer?!?! :bang::bang::bang:


----------



## ancy (Sep 23, 2012)

kodiakyardboy said:


> I offered the same thing for Spikes GTG so I thought I would ask here too. I don't know what you guys have planned for food without reading through the whole thread so...
> 
> 
> I won't be making any of the GTG's down there this year but I'd like to donate some food if anyone's willing to deal with it. If there's going to be a grill on hand I could ship down 25lbs of fresh caught Alaskan Salmon. I'd like to give back to the AS community for all the free knowledge, troubleshooting, wisecracks, and entertainment I've gathered here in the past few years. Let me know if I can help out. It is in1lb vacuum sealed packs and would have to be Wed. or Thurs. delivery.



Yes send it down I will cook it on my Treager or we could do a cook off contest. PM me or the OP and get an address and we will put it to good use! Thanks man my mouth is watering already!!


----------



## Mo. Jim (Sep 23, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Can't wait myself, I haven't seen the old man (Mo Jim) in this thread is he going to make it this year? I hope so.



Like I always say,Lord willing and the crick don't rise. This show will be a good warmup for Jasper and you will get to meet a lot of new people. I plan on going up friday to get the lay of the land and should have a fresh pot of coffee on when you show up Saturday morning.:msp_smile:


----------



## nstueve (Sep 23, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Who's making cants?
> How many saw bucks will be in attendance???


Can you bring some with? I don't have any made yet...



heimannm said:


> I will get the 3-10E charged up and ready to go, can someone please confirm that the date is in fact 6 October?Mark


Confirmed. IT IS on Oct 6th.



kodiakyardboy said:


> I offered the same thing for Spikes GTG so I thought I would ask here too. I don't know what you guys have planned for food without reading through the whole thread so...
> I won't be making any of the GTG's down there this year but I'd like to donate some food if anyone's willing to deal with it. If there's going to be a grill on hand I could ship down 25lbs of fresh caught Alaskan Salmon. I'd like to give back to the AS community for all the free knowledge, troubleshooting, wisecracks, and entertainment I've gathered here in the past few years. Let me know if I can help out. It is in1lb vacuum sealed packs and would have to be Wed. or Thurs. delivery.





ancy said:


> Yes send it down I will cook it on my Treager or we could do a cook off contest. PM me or the OP and get an address and we will put it to good use! Thanks man my mouth is watering already!!





wendell said:


> WHAT?!?! Nobody is taking this man up on this amazing offer?!?! :bang::bang::bang:



Sorry I was away for a while. I'll take up Kodiak on the Salmon and he can ship directly to me so it will be at the GTG site. I have a big grill on the back deck, and my wife will be here on Wed and Thurs!!!!


----------



## nstueve (Sep 23, 2012)

ancy said:


> Trying to get a few tanks through it before the 6th, man this thing rips!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is that the new 420 or the 5100?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Sep 23, 2012)

Heads up on the 390 long block build. We ran into an issue at the MN GTG last night, the kit ships without a decomp or a plug for the decomp hole. If you're starting with a saw with no decomp, you'll need a plug for it, or a decomp and drill the top cover for it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Sep 23, 2012)

Mo. Jim said:


> Like I always say,Lord willing and the crick don't rise. This show will be a good warmup for Jasper and you will get to meet a lot of new people. I plan on going up friday to get the lay of the land and should have a fresh pot of coffee on when you show up Saturday morning.:msp_smile:



Good I was worried we were getting left overs from this wkends GTG in Minn.:yoyo::yoyo::yoyo:


----------



## kodiakyardboy (Sep 23, 2012)

nstueve said:


> Sorry I was away for a while. I'll take up Kodiak on the Salmon and he can ship directly to me so it will be at the GTG site. I have a big grill on the back deck, and my wife will be here on Wed and Thurs!!!!



You got it. 25lbs of Coho Salmon will be shipped as soon as you're freezer is ready. Enjoy the fish everyone!!


----------



## nstueve (Sep 23, 2012)

kodiakyardboy said:


> You got it. 25lbs of Coho Salmon will be shipped as soon as you're freezer is ready. Enjoy the fish everyone!!


Freezer is ready and I got my addy sent off so everyone can expect plenty of salmon for the grill! 

Also bottling the Bourbon Porter this weekend so hopefully it's ready to share a few in a couple weeks! Wendell your share will depend on if you leave bacon for others...:tongue: (if you can still make it that is...?)

What are the plans for Sat morning breakfast? how many people are we looking at being here by 7am? I have a decent size electric flat iron for making pancakes or french toast... OR for those with a sweet tooth I can make cream cheese and strawberry jam french toast sandwiches...


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 23, 2012)

Here is a link to a thread I started on the Baileys engine replacement. Check it out and feel free to post up what you guys get when you do yours. Here is a linkhttp://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/209507.htm#post3852939


----------



## ancy (Sep 23, 2012)

nstueve said:


> Freezer is ready and I got my addy sent off so everyone can expect plenty of salmon for the grill!
> 
> Also bottling the Bourbon Porter



I can smoke some of it before or just bring the smoker down? I named my middle boy Porter for a reason.....

Sent from my XT881 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kodiakyardboy (Sep 23, 2012)

Dang, Bourbon Porter??? I do love a good Porter! You guys are making me jealous. If I only had enough airline miles and the fish weren't biting.


----------



## ancy (Sep 23, 2012)

kodiakyardboy said:


> Dang, Bourbon Porter??? I do love a good Porter! You guys are making me jealous. If I only had enough airline miles and the fish weren't biting.



We could always come up, well some of us! I think I would rather put some food in the freezer, and I would like to see your country too!

Sent from my XT881 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ronaldo (Sep 24, 2012)

nstueve said:


> Freezer is ready and I got my addy sent off so everyone can expect plenty of salmon for the grill!
> 
> Also bottling the Bourbon Porter this weekend so hopefully it's ready to share a few in a couple weeks! Wendell your share will depend on if you leave bacon for others...:tongue: (if you can still make it that is...?)
> 
> What are the plans for Sat morning breakfast? how many people are we looking at being here by 7am? I have a decent size electric flat iron for making pancakes or french toast... OR for those with a sweet tooth I can make cream cheese and strawberry jam french toast sandwiches...



Nathan, 
Mark, Mike and myself plan on camping Fri. night, so will be there for breakfast on Sat. morn.
Kodiak,
Awfully nice thing to do for us. Cant think when I have ever had fresh grilled or smoked salmon---Iam so looking forward to eating fresh Alaskan fish. Thank You.

Ron


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 24, 2012)

Sat am breakfast: I will offer up a big batch of sausage gravy if someone wants to pony up a few dozen biscuits! I cant wait to see all you guys again, lord willing i have this damn 350 put together!!


----------



## nstueve (Sep 24, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> Sat am breakfast: I will offer up a big batch of sausage gravy if someone wants to pony up a few dozen biscuits! I cant wait to see all you guys again, lord willing i have this damn 350 put together!!



The wife won't have much trouble baking up some fresh biscuits and bring them out hot from the oven...  Work for you?

Who's bringing the bacon??? Seriously I'm actually curious who's bringing it?

Might be a cool morning breakfast... Might have to make a early morning camp fire... Or we can hide out in my garage if i have it cleaned out....

*FYI: IF IT RAINS!!! We can move to Sunday... Just in case...*

Also BRING YOUR BIG BARS! we have some big poplar to load up those 42in bars!!!

Logs are starting to flow in and my place is looking more and more like a GTG will happen. Need to check the warren co. burn ban and see if we can have campfires too...


----------



## srcarr52 (Sep 24, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> Sat am breakfast: I will offer up a big batch of sausage gravy if someone wants to pony up a few dozen biscuits! I cant wait to see all you guys again, lord willing i have this damn 350 put together!!



Finished porting mine last night, cutting the base tonight at the shop... then it's assembly time. Final parts needed from Baileys should arrive today as well. I might actually have time to break it in before the GTG for once.


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 24, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> Finished porting mine last night, cutting the base tonight at the shop... then it's assembly time. Final parts needed from Baileys should arrive today as well. I might actually have time to break it in before the GTG for once.



Im lookin to fri night to break (or break in) mine!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Danno (Sep 24, 2012)

heimannm said:


> I will get the 3-10E charged up and ready to go, can someone please confirm that the date is in fact 6 October?
> 
> Mark



Mark, I emailed you, but got an autoreply. Check your work email if you read this...


----------



## Danno (Sep 24, 2012)

anybody traveling through SE Iowa on their way to the GTG? I might have a favor to beg of you...


----------



## heimannm (Sep 24, 2012)

Done and done...4 little Remingtons will ride along with me on 6 October. Hopefully someone will be able to step up and get them over you your side of the state.

Mark


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 24, 2012)

nstueve said:


> The wife won't have much trouble baking up some fresh biscuits and bring them out hot from the oven...  Work for you?
> 
> Who's bringing the bacon??? Seriously I'm actually curious who's bringing it?
> 
> ...


 i will be bringing 5 dozen eggs and 3# bacon


----------



## mweba (Sep 24, 2012)

Mine is ready!!!!!!








Should give me more time to eat


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 24, 2012)

I won't have a 350 done, but I want in on the run what you brung dollar races!!!


----------



## srcarr52 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I won't have a 350 done, but I want in on the run what you brung dollar races!!!



I'll play the run what you brung dollar race.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 24, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> I'll play the run what you brung dollar race.



Need a good sized cant...:msp_wink:


----------



## 67L36Driver (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey fellas, I have a pair of Mac 3200 to relay to http://www.arboristsite.com/member.php?u=72328 down in Seymour, Mo..

Anyone traveling north or south on I29 past St. Joe and is interested give me or him a shout. I would be no more than three miles out of the way.

Yeah, I know, little plastic Macs arn't really worth it but what the heck.

Carl.

What started all this: http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/206162.htm


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 25, 2012)

67L36Driver said:


> Hey fellas, I have a pair of Mac 3200 to relay to http://www.arboristsite.com/member.php?u=72328 down in Seymour, Mo..
> 
> Anyone traveling north or south on I29 past St. Joe and is interested give me or him a shout. I would be no more than three miles out of the way.
> 
> ...



Work saw collector and I will be driving the 71/35 route... How close is that???


----------



## tree monkey (Sep 25, 2012)

is there an addy for this thing?


----------



## 67L36Driver (Sep 25, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Work saw collector and I will be driving the 71/35 route... How close is that???



Too far out of the way, maybe an extra forty miles. Not worth it.

29 and 35 split at north Kansas City. Take 29 to Omaha or 35 to DesMoines.


----------



## moody (Sep 25, 2012)

I


67L36Driver said:


> Hey fellas, I have a pair of Mac 3200 to relay to http://www.arboristsite.com/member.php?u=72328 down in Seymour, Mo..
> 
> Anyone traveling north or south on I29 past St. Joe and is interested give me or him a shout. I would be no more than three miles out of the way.
> 
> ...



I'm sure we could figure something out. I mean even if you met him in Cameron . Depending on is going on with work I may be able to swing your way. Still have the rancher?


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 25, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> is there an addy for this thing?



Woo hoo!!! You coming Scott!???


----------



## jonsered raket (Sep 25, 2012)

Pretty New around here and dont know alot of you, but After Andy and Sarahs gtg Id love to see what iowa has to offer. As scott said what is the address to this place. Might as well start seeing how far of a drive I have. Hopefully Scott has my little project done for this one. Thanks guys also if there is anything else that you guys will need help with let me know. -Adam


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 25, 2012)

jonsered raket said:


> Pretty New around here and dont know alot of you, but After Andy and Sarahs gtg Id love to see what iowa has to offer. As scott said what is the address to this place. Might as well start seeing how far of a drive I have. Hopefully Scott has my little project done for this one. Thanks guys also if there is anything else that you guys will need help with let me know. -Adam



Look at all them Jonsered chainsaws!! That what we like to see! Welcome aboard. :cool2:


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Sep 25, 2012)

Speakin' of Jonsereds, I would LOVE to find a (working) coil for my lil 2036. I am sure there are a number of saws that take this coil, but I have no knowledge of such.

It would be super sweet if someone has one, or even a parts saw....

Sorry-not trying to hijack here, but thought maybe some good GTG attendee might have such a thing.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Sep 25, 2012)

*Mac 3200 relay.*

Tenative plans are for *Mo. Jim* will pick up saws from me and take them to the Iowa GTG. Pass them on to *Hedgerow* or someone from the Springfield, Mo. area to hold for *mower05* (in Seymour, MO.) .

*mower05* are you out there?


This is a hoot!


----------



## Bill G (Sep 25, 2012)

Danno said:


> anybody traveling through SE Iowa on their way to the GTG? I might have a favor to beg of you...



What part of Southeast Iowa? I am not planning any trips as far south as Hamilton IL but Mt Pleasant IA/Burlington IA probably.

Bill


----------



## tree monkey (Sep 25, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Woo hoo!!! You coming Scott!???



maybe


----------



## Danno (Sep 25, 2012)

Bill G said:


> What part of Southeast Iowa? I am not planning any trips as far south as Hamilton IL but Mt Pleasant IA/Burlington IA probably.
> 
> Bill



Bill, I'm across the river from Keokuk, but go up to Burlington quite a bit. My family lives up in Aledo, and I ski in Andalusia several times every winter. If I can't get the saws from you quickly, it won't bother me, so it all depends on your willingness to stash a box of saws until we can work something out. I'd be a bit closer to them than I am now! Lemme know if it's something you'd be willing to do.
-Danno


----------



## jonsered raket (Sep 25, 2012)

arborealbuffoon said:


> Speakin' of Jonsereds, I would LOVE to find a (working) coil for my lil 2036. I am sure there are a number of saws that take this coil, but I have no knowledge of such.
> 
> It would be super sweet if someone has one, or even a parts saw....
> 
> Sorry-not trying to hijack here, but thought maybe some good GTG attendee might have such a thing.



ill look and see what i have i have lots of jonny parts. anyone else needing anything?


----------



## Bill G (Sep 25, 2012)

Danno said:


> Bill, I'm across the river from Keokuk, but go up to Burlington quite a bit. My family lives up in Aledo, and I ski in Andalusia several times every winter. If I can't get the saws from you quickly, it won't bother me, so it all depends on your willingness to stash a box of saws until we can work something out. I'd be a bit closer to them than I am now! Lemme know if it's something you'd be willing to do.
> -Danno



Danno,

I can drop them off in Aledo easily. I go through there often. I was there 2 weeks ago for a football game. Depending on how the rest of the season goes we may see Aledo in the playoffs. We will be playing West Hancock on the 19th so if that is an away game then I will be going to Hamilton. 

Bill


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Sep 25, 2012)

jonsered raket said:


> ill look and see what i have i have lots of jonny parts. anyone else needing anything?



I NEED a nice jonsered 111 S cheap,,,


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 25, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I NEED a nice jonsered 111 S cheap,,,



Should have asked for a 1020 to go with it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Sep 25, 2012)

I have a better chance with the 111. The 1020 is a true ghost saw.:msp_wub:


----------



## jonsered raket (Sep 25, 2012)

i have 3 111supers and a straight 111 in our posession. the 1020 is a ghost saw. id like an original 110!!!!


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 25, 2012)

heimannm said:


> We are still talking about 6 October, right? Seems some of you are getting pretty anxious for something that is weeks away.
> 
> Mark


Weeks Away? Last I looked it was only 10 days away. You will be there, right, Mark? There might be a few big Macs waiting for you to examine at your leisure:






I can also bring a new baby that runs nicely (circa 1978 MiniMac 10). Whatever suits your fancy. :msp_wink:


----------



## Ronaldo (Sep 26, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> is there an addy for this thing?



Send the host----nstueve----a PM and he will get you the location.
Hope you can attend.

Ron


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 26, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I NEED a nice jonsered 111 S cheap,,,



I am looking for a 2156/2159 crank, and an intake assembly for a 670 (carb and intake block)!


----------



## Danno (Sep 26, 2012)

Bill G said:


> Danno,
> 
> I can drop them off in Aledo easily. I go through there often. I was there 2 weeks ago for a football game. Depending on how the rest of the season goes we may see Aledo in the playoffs. We will be playing West Hancock on the 19th so if that is an away game then I will be going to Hamilton.
> 
> Bill


Awesome, Bill! Look for Mark to give you a few small saws at the GTG! He won't just hand over any large saws, but we've arranged a deal that requires you to grab one for me from his collection when he isn't looking. Don't worry, he might act all mad, but it's ok...


----------



## nstueve (Sep 26, 2012)

I think everybody has the addy so far... if not you can call/txt me for it.

515-two zero two-4106


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 26, 2012)

First load of logs for GTG. Measured 38 inches at base.


View attachment 254351


----------



## ancy (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 26, 2012)

I may not get any folding sawbucks made by the 6th... So if anyone has some, ya might want to bring them with if you have room...:msp_ohmy:


----------



## nstueve (Sep 26, 2012)

this reminds me I need to start cutting some stump wedges for the logs... 

ugh! too much to do and so little time with work... 

Maybe I can bribe my friday nighters with some beer to help with a final few touches...

PS: anyone have folding tables for breakfast and lunch? I assume everyone has a couple bag chairs they could bring...


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 26, 2012)

nstueve said:


> this reminds me I need to start cutting some stump wedges for the logs...
> 
> ugh! too much to do and so little time with work...
> 
> ...



How many tables do you want? I have 4 eight footers.


----------



## moody (Sep 26, 2012)

Im getting withdrawal living in Iowa been here 2 weeks no saw time I'm depressed. Got a week left I'm getting antsy.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 26, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> How many tables do you want? I have 4 eight footers.



how many you got room for? I only have a single 6ft table right now. I could probably ask the local church if they'd let me barrow a few. Figure we'll need a few to eat at or put food on, and maybe one for door prizes and sign in...


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 26, 2012)

Ill bring them all!


----------



## Bill G (Sep 26, 2012)

Danno said:


> Awesome, Bill! Look for Mark to give you a few small saws at the GTG! He won't just hand over any large saws, but we've arranged a deal that requires you to grab one for me from his collection when he isn't looking. Don't worry, he might act all mad, but it's ok...




Looks like West Hancock(Hamilton) is coming here so I will not be going to Hamilton. That is not a problem though as who knows where my travels will take me in the next month. I know there is a guy in Pike county I would like to have a "nice" conversation with


Bill


----------



## nstueve (Sep 26, 2012)

SPECIAL REQUEST:

I'd really like to run a Dolmar 5105 or a Stihl 090 if anyone has them to bring!!! Just two saws i've really wanted to look at and run for a while now. Throw them in if you have them!!!!


----------



## Bill G (Sep 26, 2012)

nstueve said:


> SPECIAL REQUEST:
> 
> I'd really like to run a Dolmar 5105 or a Stihl 090 if anyone has them to bring!!! Just two saws i've really wanted to look at and run for a while now. Throw them in if you have them!!!!



I am sure there will be plenty of 090's there. I figured on leaving mine home


----------



## nstueve (Sep 26, 2012)

Bill G said:


> I am sure there will be plenty of 090's there. I figured on leaving mine home



I don't think there was a single one at the spring GTG...???


----------



## ancy (Sep 26, 2012)

What my 5100 won't do it for you? Oh and what is this I hear about dollar dances...races!!


----------



## nstueve (Sep 26, 2012)

ancy said:


> What my 5100 won't do it for you? Oh and what is this I hear about dollar dances...races!!



I don't think you can buy a 5100s any more can you? I mean through a dealer... I know I could probably find a 5100 new on fleabay. I want to support my local Dolmar dealer. 

I know there were some cooling features that domar added to the 5105. I actually wanted to do a side by side on the 5105 vs 5100... So yes ANDY! your 5100 is good enough! If there were significant enough changes I would think about a 5105... if not I'll find a cheaper used 5100s.


----------



## ancy (Sep 26, 2012)

The dealer I have been going to had a few NIB 5100SA and seemed to be a very good dealer and knew his stuff. If you want his info PM me and I will get it for you. I too would like to see what the differences are and if the proformance changed at all. Is your dealer close to you?


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 26, 2012)

Dealer I know has 2 as well, one is nib and the other has 3 tanks thru it!! PM me and I will hook you up man!! :hmm3grin2orange: You can run mine as well Nathan, given its feeling better by then....


----------



## ancy (Sep 26, 2012)

Feeling better?


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 26, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I may not get any folding sawbucks made by the 6th... So if anyone has some, ya might want to bring them with if you have room...:msp_ohmy:



we have 3 of them ,should have room to bring along. or do like we did at our gtg and cut some rounds and v-noch them to keep up off ground.


----------



## kodiakyardboy (Sep 26, 2012)

Nathan, did the package arrive yet?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Sep 26, 2012)

ancy said:


> Feeling better?





Homelite410 said:


> Dealer I know has 2 as well, one is nib and the other has 3 tanks thru it!! PM me and I will hook you up man!! :hmm3grin2orange: You can run mine as well Nathan, given its feeling better by then....



That could be bad.:msp_thumbdn::msp_thumbdn:


----------



## mweba (Sep 26, 2012)

Well, my build off saw has survived two heat cycles and a dozen Brad blips so I'm calling it done :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Sep 26, 2012)

mweba said:


> Well, my build off saw has survived two heat cycles and a dozen Brad blips so I'm calling it done :msp_thumbsup:



Brad blips, eh? Would that be AS vernacular in reference to a certain blsnelling? And what would it be called if Stumpy was doin' it? I'm SO confused.


----------



## mweba (Sep 26, 2012)

arborealbuffoon said:


> Brad blips, eh? Would that be AS vernacular in reference to a certain blsnelling? And what would it be called if Stumpy was doin' it? I'm SO confused.



Bacon blips of course :msp_biggrin:


----------



## nstueve (Sep 27, 2012)

ancy said:


> The dealer I have been going to had a few NIB 5100SA and seemed to be a very good dealer and knew his stuff. If you want his info PM me and I will get it for you. I too would like to see what the differences are and if the proformance changed at all. Is your dealer close to you?


my dealer is just up the road 7-9miles... 5100s... hmmm... man you guys do encourage cad pretty well!

wonder if I could find a good 5100s trade for a rebuilt 026...??? You guys are killing me... I want a 5100/5105 now!!!




hoskvarna said:


> we have 3 of them ,should have room to bring along. or do like we did at our gtg and cut some rounds and v-noch them to keep up off ground.


I have some rounds v-noched for the bigger stuff but the little stuff is better on the bucks!


----------



## Bill G (Sep 27, 2012)

nstueve said:


> I don't think there was a single one at the spring GTG...???




Well that is hard to believe with all the talk that has went on over the years ???????? Hel'l Heiman should have one or 10. In any event I am sure one of the Iowa crew will bring one.


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 27, 2012)

ancy said:


> Feeling better?



It idles fine revs good and cuts like a banshee but, will not deliver enough fuel to sustain 14,200 four stroking. Warm it up, cut a couple times and tune it, make another cut and when you let it idle back down then recheck your tune it will level off at 13 or 13,5 then stay there a few seconds then rev clear to the rev limiter!! I have it in the hands of a pro now so we will see how well he can use his magic to make it feel better!


----------



## ancy (Sep 27, 2012)

*This helped me tune mine.*

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/192423.htm

I have mine around 13,800rpm and thinking it might be time to turn it up a bit. I will see what you guys think. Hay Nathan I can call the o-crappy-dealer I bought my 5100 from and see if he still has some too, I picked mine up for $379 20" 3/8.


----------



## struggle (Sep 27, 2012)

Bill G said:


> Well that is hard to believe with all the talk that has went on over the years ???????? Hel'l Heiman should have one or 10. In any event I am sure one of the Iowa crew will bring one.



Hook me up


----------



## mweba (Sep 27, 2012)

Bill G said:


> Well that is hard to believe with all the talk that has went on over the years ???????? Hel'l Heiman should have one or 10. In any event I am sure one of the Iowa crew will bring one.



There was one at the spring GTG. Just had to know where to look :msp_biggrin:


----------



## nstueve (Sep 27, 2012)

mweba said:


> There was one at the spring GTG. Just had to know where to look :msp_biggrin:



shizzzz.... who had that? someone squirrel it away in a truck or trailer??? 

Guess after reading so many posts about them I feel the need for speed! :wink2:


----------



## struggle (Sep 27, 2012)

mweba said:


> There was one at the spring GTG. Just had to know where to look :msp_biggrin:



I missed that

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mweba (Sep 27, 2012)

struggle said:


> I missed that
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2



Knowing Jim, its still in the tool box in back of his truck. wrapped in a towel :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 27, 2012)

nstueve said:


> shizzzz.... who had that? someone squirrel it away in a truck or trailer???
> 
> Guess after reading so many posts about them I feel the need for speed! :wink2:



If it's speed you're looking for, you may want to look somewhere else...:msp_biggrin:
The 090 was never one to wow ya with rpm's...:msp_wink:


----------



## Mo. Jim (Sep 27, 2012)

You were close Mitch,I just took it out of the tool box last week and brought it back in the house. I needed room for my firewood saws. In fact it is setting here by my desk. Between the heat and fighting a bad case of depression,I haven't done much saw work this summer. No it's not for sale.


----------



## Mo. Jim (Sep 27, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> If it's speed you're looking for, you may want to look somewhere else...:msp_biggrin:
> The 090 was never one to wow ya with rpm's...:msp_wink:



True, but they pull the long bar's with authority.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 27, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> If it's speed you're looking for, you may want to look somewhere else...:msp_biggrin:
> The 090 was never one to wow ya with rpm's...:msp_wink:



what do you think the :wink2: was about??? LOL I know they aren't speed demons but it would be one more to check off the list of saws I've haven't had the pleasure of:msp_wub:...

PS: I'm kinda teed-off right now... I want a blue dcs5030! My dsc540, 6401, & dsc9010 will be lonely without one...Wonder how much a power head would cost to ship from over sea's...??? LOL... Now that's some real CAD rite thur!


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 27, 2012)

Mo. Jim said:


> True, but they pull the long bar's with authority.



THAT, they do!!


----------



## struggle (Sep 27, 2012)

mweba said:


> Knowing Jim, its still in the tool box in back of his truck. wrapped in a towel :msp_biggrin:



You know what I do remember seeing it now. He didn't have it running though.

I picked up new OEM crank seals for the 029 today. Man they aren't cheap $36 for two

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ancy (Sep 27, 2012)

Do my saws have to look like they're going to prom for this gig or can they actually look like work saws?

Sent from my XT881 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 27, 2012)

ancy said:


> Do my saws have to look like they're going to prom for this gig or can they actually look like work saws?
> 
> Sent from my XT881 using Tapatalk 2



You must polish them...
And use a toothbrush to clean them...
And take pictures of them being loaded, then photoshop the pics for more vibrant color...
And stuff...


----------



## ancy (Sep 27, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> You must polish them...
> And use a toothbrush to clean them...
> And take pictures of them being loaded, then photoshop the pics for more vibrant color...
> And stuff...



Okay okay okay I will do most of that but I don't know how to use Photoshop. The 5100 is pretty much ready to go but still have to clean the 7900 and the 066 then! Just been working on the house too much! About half done but getting there.






Sent from my XT881 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TALLGUY (Sep 27, 2012)

Shane
I seem to remember Jim showed you his and you wanted to touch it. It was only out for a few minutes he didn't want everyone to see it. I saw it too. It was nice I wish I had one that big.

I agree I haven't gotten to run a 090 ether. The only other one I have even seen was when BillG made it to Mitch's. They may not be fast but if you have 60" wood to buck up it sure beats trying to widdle away at it with a 16" bar on a racing saw.


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 27, 2012)

ancy said:


> Do my saws have to look like they're going to prom for this gig or can they actually look like work saws?
> 
> Sent from my XT881 using Tapatalk 2



Bring them like you run them... My buildoff saw is 2 shades of orange and one shade of red!! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Sep 27, 2012)

ancy said:


> Do my saws have to look like they're going to prom for this gig or can they actually look like work saws?
> 
> Sent from my XT881 using Tapatalk 2



I quit cleaning all my saws up nice and pretty after my 2nd or 3rd GTG. Sharpen em up and load em up!

I think I'll be able to make it as of right now, work slacked off a bit in the last week, still going by feel, but getting more hopeful.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 27, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> I quit cleaning all my saws up nice and pretty after my 2nd or 3rd GTG. Sharpen em up and load em up!
> 
> I think I'll be able to make it as of right now, work slacked off a bit in the last week, still going by feel, but getting more hopeful.



I do the same... But I wanted Ancy to scrub his...
:hmm3grin2orange:
Levi's Deere, on the other hand, is disassembled and cleaned...Each time, every time...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## struggle (Sep 27, 2012)

TALLGUY said:


> Shane
> I seem to remember Jim showed you his and you wanted to touch it. It was only out for a few minutes he didn't want everyone to see it. I saw it too. It was nice I wish I had one that big.
> 
> I agree I haven't gotten to run a 090 ether. The only other one I have even seen was when BillG made it to Mitch's. They may not be fast but if you have 60" wood to buck up it sure beats trying to widdle away at it with a 16" bar on a racing saw.



Your choice of words just don't quite sound right:baffle:

I do recall seeing it now. You'll have to excuse my lack of memory as I have slept since then:confused2:


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 27, 2012)

struggle said:


> Your choice of words just don't quite sound right:baffle:
> 
> I do recall seeing it now. You'll have to excuse my lack of memory as I have slept since then:confused2:



Why do you taunt me with that 9010 for sale in your sig...
You're doing that on purpose... Aren't you...
:amazed:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Sep 27, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Why do you taunt me with that 9010 for sale in your sig...
> You're doing that on purpose... Aren't you...
> :amazed:



It's taunting me too after I ran yours.


----------



## srcarr52 (Sep 27, 2012)

My 2150 build off saw is getting closer to being done. It just needs to be assembled.


----------



## struggle (Sep 27, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Why do you taunt me with that 9010 for sale in your sig...
> You're doing that on purpose... Aren't you...
> :amazed:





Steve NW WI said:


> It's taunting me too after I ran yours.



All I need is a fair offer on it and it is yours:hmm3grin2orange: asking price is not selling price just saying. I made a video of it yesterday in some soft wood getting ready to Evilbay it but would rather see it go to someone here. 

[video=youtube_share;CoEE7rlPSfY]http://youtu.be/CoEE7rlPSfY[/video]


----------



## nstueve (Sep 27, 2012)

struggle said:


> You know what I do remember seeing it now. He didn't have it running though.
> I picked up new OEM crank seals for the 029 today. Man they aren't cheap $36 for two



OUCH! i think they are like $7 at northwoods for a pair!



srcarr52 said:


> My 2150 build off saw is getting closer to being done. It just needs to be assembled.



OOOOO.... she's pretty with all her parts off... LOL!


----------



## nstueve (Sep 27, 2012)

*PS: FOUND A HUGE PILE OF LOGS LAST NIGHT!!!!!!*

Also to the 9010 for sale... Someone needs to love that saw! It was dang near new out of the box lookin when I ran it this Spring!!!!

90cc Love = 9010

Maybe Andy needs to trade his 066 in and complete his Dolmar family!!!


----------



## struggle (Sep 27, 2012)

nstueve said:


> *PS: FOUND A HUGE PILE OF LOGS LAST NIGHT!!!!!!*
> 
> Also to the 9010 for sale... Someone needs to love that saw! It was dang near new out of the box lookin when I ran it this Spring!!!!
> 
> ...



IT was brand new there. It had never been fueled until that day. Mark H was the first one that run it. I have used it three other times since then. I have more bar and chain combos for my ms660 and 460 so I it really is a duplicate saw for me that could serve someone else better. I can deliver it in person at the GTG


----------



## struggle (Sep 27, 2012)

nstueve said:


> OUCH! i think they are like $7 at northwoods for a pair!



That is what I thought too. They are Stihl OEM not sure why so much

I saw they aftermarket was way cheaper but with GTG around the corner if I can get down there in time I woudl ike to get this saw done if you guys can do a little port work smoothing to it as I have not done anything like that


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 27, 2012)

nstueve said:


> OUCH! i think they are like $7 at northwoods for a pair!
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOO.... she's pretty with all her parts off... LOL!



Red saws are SO much prettier than orange ones!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 27, 2012)

struggle said:


> IT was brand new there. It had never been fueled until that day. Mark H was the first one that run it. I have used it three other times since then. I have more bar and chain combos for my ms660 and 460 so I it really is a duplicate saw for me that could serve someone else better. I can deliver it in person at the GTG



Yeah... I could be persuaded to own 2 of those, but that would be hoggish of me...


----------



## heimannm (Sep 27, 2012)

IF I didn't have two SP125's and two SP105's and one 066, and if I don't get the BP399T then I might consider buying a nearly new 9010...

Mark


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 27, 2012)

heimannm said:


> IF I didn't have two SP125's and two SP105's and one 066, and if I don't get the BP399T then I might consider buying a nearly new 9010...
> 
> Mark



Buy the 9010, and you'll dump the 066...
Just sayin...


----------



## mweba (Sep 27, 2012)

heimannm said:


> IF I didn't have two SP125's and two SP105's and one 066, and if I don't get the BP399T then I might consider buying a nearly new 9010...
> 
> Mark



Hmmmm that makes three AS members in 12 miles that are on that bidding list :help:




I will let you visit it, Mark :msp_thumbup:


----------



## jonsered raket (Sep 27, 2012)

*groupies*

Well I have sparked the interest of a few friends. none of them are on arboristsite but are interested in coming along. They all have a few saws as well, nothing crazy but stock woods saws. I wanted to ask if itd be alright if they come with, maybe if there is a grill available ill bring 10 pounds of burger to help feed the people. I will be bringing a bone stock like new 2050 with just for comparison if people would like to run. Also have a 670 parts saw and possibly a bottom end for a 2159( if i can decide to part with it) for the one fellow and a parts 2037 for the one guy looking for the coil. ill throw them in if your interested its there. Cant wait for the fine aroma of exhaust and wood chips!


----------



## mweba (Sep 27, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> My 2150 build off saw is getting closer to being done. It just needs to be assembled.



No matter what color they are built it, they still melt


----------



## nstueve (Sep 27, 2012)

struggle said:


> That is what I thought too. They are Stihl OEM not sure why so much
> 
> I saw they aftermarket was way cheaper but with GTG around the corner if I can get down there in time I woudl ike to get this saw done if you guys can do a little port work smoothing to it as I have not done anything like that


Try northwoodsaw.com next time and you'll have the parts in 2-4 days easily! I usually get mine the second day after ordering. QUICK on the SHIP they are!



Homelite410 said:


> Red saws are SO much prettier than orange ones!!!!


Yeah but blue saws are so much prettier than orange and red! LOL! but seriously they are!



Hedgerow said:


> Yeah... I could be persuaded to own 2 of those, but that would be hoggish of me...


thought the exact same thing!



jonsered raket said:


> Well I have sparked the interest of a few friends. none of them are on arboristsite but are interested in coming along. They all have a few saws as well, nothing crazy but stock woods saws. I wanted to ask if itd be alright if they come with, maybe if there is a grill available ill bring 10 pounds of burger to help feed the people.


Bring the meat and bring friends... Have your friends bring sides to share!!!



mweba said:


> No matter what color they are built it, they still melt


would think a heavy MM/redesign would help the melting and keep heat off that side of the muff...


----------



## ancy (Sep 27, 2012)

Looking for a chain for this bar just for fun!





Sent from my XT881 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## struggle (Sep 27, 2012)

heimannm said:


> IF I didn't have two SP125's and two SP105's and one 066, and if I don't get the BP399T then I might consider buying a nearly new 9010...
> 
> Mark



No need to justify it here, I personally am giving you permission to go forth and aquire this saw. 

It should be interesting to see what the BP399T goes for.


----------



## ancy (Sep 27, 2012)

Wanted to work on cleaning my saws but I had to coolers full.











Well I guess we're set up for tomato beers and Bloody Marys! Is anyone up for super hot chili?


----------



## nstueve (Sep 27, 2012)

ancy said:


> Looking for a chain for this bar just for fun!



you find the chain and we can spin it together for the gtg... 

PS: Bourbon Porter is bottled!




Carbonation might be a little light for only 10 days natural carbonation but it is delicious strait out of the carboy! Where is Wendell? He coming or not???


----------



## ancy (Sep 27, 2012)

nstueve said:


> you find the chain and we can spin it together for the gtg...
> 
> PS: Bourbon Porter is bottled!
> 
> ...



That looks awesome! I think this is the first time I've ever canned tomato juice with a fire in the stove.

Sent from my XT881 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ancy (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh here's my bottles.






Sent from my XT881 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nstueve (Sep 28, 2012)

if you have some pickels I'm sure we can find a trade to make!


----------



## Bill G (Sep 28, 2012)

heimannm said:


> IF .............. *if I don't get the BP399T ...*
> 
> Mark



I know your pockets are deeper than mine but you are really going to have to dig the moth balls out to keep that is North America


----------



## Bill G (Sep 28, 2012)

mweba said:


> Hmmmm that makes three AS members in 12 miles that are on that bidding list :help:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pony up the cash :rolleyes2:


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 28, 2012)

nstueve said:


> Yeah but blue saws are so much prettier than orange and red! LOL! but seriously they are!



NO..... The only REAL blue saws came out of Port Chester New York.... Not Charloette! :msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 28, 2012)

nstueve said:


> Where is Wendell? He coming or not???



Good question, I hope so.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 28, 2012)

Burn ban was lifted 9/17 for warren co. !!!

We're cool to have a bon fire now. Friday night or Sat night... Or both...

Salmon also arrived from AK!


----------



## nstueve (Sep 28, 2012)

dug through the shed last night... found some old 3x12 solid wood stair stringers... Think those might make some good saw bucks... :smile2:


----------



## Ronaldo (Sep 28, 2012)

nstueve said:


> dug through the shed last night... found some old 3x12 solid wood stair stringers... Think those might make some good saw bucks... :smile2:



We plan on bringing our 3, so we can use them.


----------



## Ronaldo (Sep 28, 2012)

My daughter got her youth deer on Thursday evening. With this "project" wrapped up, I can now focus on farm work and getting ready for next weekend's GTG. I know a lot of you guys are hunters and outdoorsmen, so thought you might enjoy these photos. Also, gives a proud father the chance to show off a little. :msp_smile:

Ron


----------



## kodiakyardboy (Sep 28, 2012)

Ronaldo said:


> My daughter got her youth deer on Thursday evening. With this "project" wrapped up, I can now focus on farm work and getting ready for next weekend's GTG. I know a lot of you guys are hunters and outdoorsmen, so thought you might enjoy these photos. Also, gives a proud father the chance to show off a little. :msp_smile:
> 
> Ron


Yummy! You sharing backstraps? Congrats to your daughter on the great deer.


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 28, 2012)

Ronaldo said:


> My daughter got her youth deer on Thursday evening. With this "project" wrapped up, I can now focus on farm work and getting ready for next weekend's GTG. I know a lot of you guys are hunters and outdoorsmen, so thought you might enjoy these photos. Also, gives a proud father the chance to show off a little. :msp_smile:
> 
> Ron



Congrats Jess.. Now Keaton can keep his mouth shut!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 28, 2012)

That's a nice little "Handy rifle"... 243???


----------



## ancy (Sep 28, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> That's a nice little "Handy rifle"... 243???



IOWA=slug guns!! Guessing 20 gauge?


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 28, 2012)

ancy said:


> IOWA=slug guns!! Guessing 20 gauge?



Yuk!!! Seriously??? No rifles??!!
I'd revolt!!!
:msp_wink:


----------



## ancy (Sep 28, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Yuk!!! Seriously??? No rifles??!!
> I'd revolt!!!
> :msp_wink:



Later doe season down by your neck of the woods. It's a hoot, I use my M1A1/M14 with a red dot.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 28, 2012)

ancy said:


> Later doe season down by your neck of the woods. It's a hoot, I use my M1A1/M14 with a red dot.



Do they at least let you all hunt out of tree stands???


----------



## ancy (Sep 28, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Do they at least let you all hunt out of tree stands???



Really!! My oldest boy last year, in a tree.






They do let us use high powers on turtles




I think!! Wife wouldn't swim anymore.








Sent from my XT881 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 28, 2012)

Turtle shootin' is a favorite pastime around these parts...
They're like jackrabbits...
Need thinned out every so often...
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 28, 2012)

ancy said:


> IOWA=slug guns!! Guessing 20 gauge?



yes its a 20ga. my boy was done so i let her use it. she likes it too. sweet shootin gun.


----------



## Ronaldo (Sep 28, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> That's a nice little "Handy rifle"... 243???



As my brother said it is a 20 gauge and boy does it ever throw those sabot slugs. It has a "heavy" profile barrel and a trigger that is unbelievably crisp and light for a somewhat inexpensive gun. That little 20 has been the demise of A LOT of deer over the past 4 or 5 yrs. The Iowa DNR allows us 15 depredation tags for our family farm and we believe in filling them all---if possible.
Thanks for all the great comments guys, will show them all to my girl. Thats one way to get her on Arborist Site!:msp_tongue:

Ron


----------



## nstueve (Sep 28, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Yuk!!! Seriously??? No rifles??!!
> I'd revolt!!!
> :msp_wink:



high powers are for the babies that can't sit still long enough to wait for a deer to come in range or for guys that can't shoot. Seriously! high powers make it way to easy and your inside cleaning a deer before you even get the chance to enjoy the time you have outside... just my 2 cents.

High powers are allowed late season in the lower two county teers of the state.


----------



## ancy (Sep 29, 2012)

nstueve said:


> high powers are for the babies that can't sit still long enough to wait for a deer to come in range or for guys that can't shoot. Seriously! high powers make it way to easy and your inside cleaning a deer before you even get the chance to enjoy the time you have outside... just my 2 cents.
> 
> High powers are allowed late season in the lower two county teers of the state.



High powers have there place and states, that needs to be understood. As far as in iowa....




I'm good working for my food!

Sent from my XT881 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steve NW WI (Sep 29, 2012)

nstueve said:


> high powers are for the babies that can't sit still long enough to wait for a deer to come in range or for guys that can't shoot. Seriously! high powers make it way to easy and your inside cleaning a deer before you even get the chance to enjoy the time you have outside... just my 2 cents.
> 
> High powers are allowed late season in the lower two county teers of the state.



The slug line is just 10 miles south of me in WI. I've hunted down there, kinda scary. Most of the locals use 8+ round tubes on autoloaders and try to walk rounds on target from long range like an artillery barrage. Not my style. I'll just put the crosshairs on one with the .270 and be done one squeeze of the trigger later. You don't HAVE to shoot the first thing that walks by.


----------



## Whitespider (Sep 29, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> *Most of the locals use 8+ round tubes on autoloaders and try to walk rounds on target from long range like an artillery barrage.*



Yeah, some guys hunt(?) like that, but not all. I hunt deer with a slug gun just like I would hunt deer with a rifle, the only difference is the maximum range I'm willing to shoot... with a 125-yard (rested) shot being the limit, under less-than-perfect conditions that limit is reduced. Iowa doesn't allow rifles for deer hunting, but center-fire handguns are allowed... and again, about 125-yards is my limit using my best shootin' irons on a solid rest.

I've never understood the "no rifles" thinking... I mean, what's more dangerous... a bunch of guys slinging one-ounce chunks of lead in a barrage of gunfire, or one carefully aimed rifle shot per hunter. See, Iowa allows "party hunting" of deer... meaning everybody in the hunting party can fill any, or all of the tags, a throw-back to the days when few deer populated Iowa. Hunts are conducted by the "drive" method, i.e. several hunters "driving" the deer to others standing and waiting... and then shooting at full-out running deer; hence, shotguns. At times, now that there is so many deer, that turns into total chaos... multiple guns firing multiple shots all at the same time (I quit "party hunting" some years ago because it was down-right uncomfortable when that happened). We have lots and lots of deer now... ain't no reason why the law shouldn't change to "fill your own tag" and allow rifles.


----------



## Ronaldo (Sep 29, 2012)

*Food for GTG*

Nathan, thought I would bring a couple jugs of orange juice for B'fast on Sat. and can sure bring something else if there is anything else you can think of. Going to have a big crockpot of chili for lunch, if that sounds all right. I'll also bring some trimmings for the chili(crackers,cheese,etc.). You will have somewhere to plug in a crockpot?

Starting to get anxious for this GTG. And the burn ban has been lifted, so we can have a fire on Fri. night! WooHoo! Guess we will need some grub for Fri. then, any suggestions?


Ron


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 29, 2012)

nstueve said:


> high powers are for the babies that can't sit still long enough to wait for a deer to come in range or for guys that can't shoot. Seriously! high powers make it way to easy and your inside cleaning a deer before you even get the chance to enjoy the time you have outside... just my 2 cents.
> 
> High powers are allowed late season in the lower two county teers of the state.



Blah-blah... Too bad your overlords don't trust you to shoot deer with big boy guns...:msp_wink:


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 29, 2012)

i have shot deer at 225yrds with that same little 20ga, :msp_wub: multiple times. there has been discussions on how far a heavy slug would go versus a small slug from a hi power ,but nobody will agree. so we live by the rules rite or wrong.


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 29, 2012)

i thought this was a chainsaw thread,man i cant wait till frid. nite and sat. i will get to run saws more this time,was to busy trying to be a good host this spring.:msp_w00t:


----------



## jonsered raket (Sep 29, 2012)

So im wondering what the actual plan is? is most of the stuff going on saturday? what time should i try and be there 10?


----------



## rms61moparman (Sep 29, 2012)

hoskvarna said:


> i have shot deer at 225yrds with that same little 20ga, :msp_wub: multiple times. there has been discussions on how far a heavy slug would go versus a small slug from a hi power ,but nobody will agree. so we live by the rules rite or wrong.





The simple fact is that until you flatlanders start growing deer 12 feet tall at the shoulder, where you have to shoot up instead down, there is very little chance of stray bullets....or slugs!



Mike


----------



## nstueve (Sep 29, 2012)

Whitespider said:


> I've never understood the "no rifles" thinking... I mean, what's more dangerous... a bunch of guys slinging one-ounce chunks of lead in a barrage of gunfire, or one carefully aimed rifle shot per hunter. See, Iowa allows "party hunting" of deer... meaning everybody in the hunting party can fill any, or all of the tags, a throw-back to the days when few deer populated Iowa. Hunts are conducted by the "drive" method, i.e. several hunters "driving" the deer to others standing and waiting... and then shooting at full-out running deer; hence, shotguns.


I going to be honest... All the shotgun hunters that group hunt are about to kill me but what ev... I think party hunting along with multipe round guns should not be allowed at all. People that hunt should make it sporting and feel victorious at the end of a sucessful hunt. That doesn't happen when you have multiple shot anything... pistol, rifle, or shotgun... I think deer hunting should be limited to single shot guns. Like muzzleloaders and bows... If you're not good enough of a hunter to get a deer in close enough and take it down with one shot you shouldn't be hunting anyhow. Party hunting where you take down 12 or more deer in an afternoon is a slaughtering... NOT HUNTING! You should hunt for the fun and anticipation of a kill not walk around with the expectation of 2-3 kills. Think what you want but this last year Iowa DNR Biologists actually said that deer numbers were significantly down and we needed to reduce the amount of tags sold in order to maintain a healthy sustainable deer population. What happened... Lobbying insurance companies and a republican controled gov't increased tag sales going completely AGAINST the professional opinions that try to sustain a deer population for future generations. I know someone is about to run his/her mouth about how there are more deer this year than any other but unless you have the millions of dollars to do the actual research and know the truth like the state actualy does... SHUT UP! Just the 2 cents of a lowly state worker thats trying to keep tomorrow at least as good as today for our kids... Now come the haters... 



Ronaldo said:


> Nathan, thought I would bring a couple jugs of orange juice for B'fast on Sat. and can sure bring something else if there is anything else you can think of. Going to have a big crockpot of chili for lunch, if that sounds all right. I'll also bring some trimmings for the chili(crackers,cheese,etc.). You will have somewhere to plug in a crockpot?
> 
> Starting to get anxious for this GTG. And the burn ban has been lifted, so we can have a fire on Fri. night! WooHoo! Guess we will need some grub for Fri. then, any suggestions?


Fend for yourself but be prepaired to share? I'll put the gill down on the cement for all to use...



Hedgerow said:


> Blah-blah... Too bad your overlords don't trust you to shoot deer with big boy guns...:msp_wink:


They do in the souther two teers which are the most populace for deer. Rifle hunting shows higher success rates and thus allow rifle in more populus deer areas.


hoskvarna said:


> i thought this was a chainsaw thread,man i cant wait till frid. nite and sat. i will get to run saws more this time,was to busy trying to be a good host this spring.:msp_w00t:


Sorry off topic! LOGS ARE HERE IN 3 BIG piles... that chainsawie enough for ya???


jonsered raket said:


> So im wondering what the actual plan is? is most of the stuff going on saturday? what time should i try and be there 10?


Kinda play by ear so the earlier the better. I figure we'll do door prizes, milling and carving after lunch. Dollar races and 350/2150 races at 10ish? whatever happens... happens... i'm game... I might be the host but this is only my second GTG so don't ask me for the game plan. We'll leave that to the vets...


PS: I've got a Daewoo 223 rifle with 800rds that needs a new home via trade or barter but only at GTG... I'll get appraised this week if anyone is interested let me know!


----------



## mweba (Sep 29, 2012)

Ummmm. Who is driving by the amana colony's? Running low on schild brau


----------



## tree monkey (Sep 30, 2012)

nstueve said:


> Kinda play by ear so the earlier the better. I figure we'll do door prizes, milling and carving after lunch. Dollar races and 350/2150 races at 10ish? whatever happens... happens... i'm game... I might be the host but this is only my second GTG so don't ask me for the game plan. We'll leave that to the vets...
> 
> 
> PS: I've got a Daewoo 223 rifle with 800rds that needs a new home via trade or barter but only at GTG... I'll get appraised this week if anyone is interested let me know!



run your build off saws a little later please, some of us have a bit of a drive to get there, thanks


----------



## nstueve (Sep 30, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> run your build off saws a little later please, some of us have a bit of a drive to get there, thanks



10-4 we'll run the build off saws later in the afternoon after lunch in order for everyone to get here!

PS: just got done with a friends retirement sale... And was given a few things to say thanks for helping. You can see the origional cardboard packaging under it with a 44cent stamp! Anyone up for a LONG SAW RACE!


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 30, 2012)

nstueve said:


> 10-4 we'll run the build off saws later in the afternoon after lunch in order for everyone to get here!
> 
> PS: just got done with a friends retirement sale... And was given a few things to say thanks for helping. You can see the origional cardboard packaging under it with a 44cent stamp! Anyone up for a LONG SAW RACE!



Now THAT, looks like a hoot!!!
I'm in!!!


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Sep 30, 2012)

mweba said:


> Ummmm. Who is driving by the amana colony's? Running low on schild brau



I wouldn't even have to detour thru the Amanas. I can get almost any form of alcohol here in Iowa City. We specialize in drinking here.....after all this IS the home of the University of Alcohol. 

On a more serious note, a small local store here carries about 400 different micro-brews and all sorts of other fancy beers. Usually pretty competetive prices, too. Gotta luv Dirty John's...

Keep in mind that I am a single mom(!) and an old wood wh#re so I am hardly made of money. But I would be glad to offer free delivery in a second, although I can't afford to support any one's drinking habits. It's hard enough to afford my own drinking 'Problem'


----------



## mweba (Sep 30, 2012)

Get that 3120 cylinder shoe horned under the 350 hood yet, Shaun? If not I have a nice 394 jug for ya


----------



## jonsered raket (Sep 30, 2012)

Well hoping to get there by 10. im about 5 hours out so itll be an early trip. IF anything maybe ill leave at midnight and show up around 6. zzzzzzz then madness. Cant wait. And scott I will be passing 94, one problem is Im driving a car i know i couldnt haul all those saws. If worst comes to worst and you need ride bad let me know i could possibly suburban it, one way or another I think everyone would be glad you came. Also if it helps i think my friend will be there with money for ya. Who knows ill probably have some new random idea for ya too.


----------



## struggle (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey I have this torpedo heater propane. Is there anyone that might be interested in at the guy as I will be there. By sure if there is going to be a swap deal like last time. PM if interest. It works great I now have a furnace in the garage. Im open to offers. 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## struggle (Sep 30, 2012)

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heimannm (Sep 30, 2012)

Steve - We need as many hunter killing as many deer as many ways as possible to try and get rid of the giant vermin. I'll wager someone will hit one either on the way to the GTG or on their way home again...

Mrs. Heimann wil be sending a large macaroni salad and I will try to get a pork loin smoked in advance.

Mark


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 30, 2012)

Mrs Ostrander is making baked beans with bacon and a meaty cheese dip.

Doug Ostrander

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## srcarr52 (Sep 30, 2012)

My better half will be making clam chowder to bring.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 30, 2012)

Ronaldo said:


> Nathan, thought I would bring a couple jugs of orange juice for B'fast on Sat. and can sure bring something else if there is anything else you can think of. Going to have a big crockpot of chili for lunch, if that sounds all right. I'll also bring some trimmings for the chili(crackers,cheese,etc.). You will have somewhere to plug in a crockpot?
> 
> Starting to get anxious for this GTG. And the burn ban has been lifted, so we can have a fire on Fri. night! WooHoo! Guess we will need some grub for Fri. then, any suggestions?
> 
> Ron


If Friday night is in, I'll bring a sleeping bag, a pup tent, and plan for a late afternoon arrival. Nathan said he had room for a tent and an old squatter. Seems easier than getting up Saturday in darkness and arriving tired. I can throw some dry logs into the truck for the campfire.

Is that OK?


----------



## nstueve (Sep 30, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Now THAT, looks like a hoot!!!
> I'm in!!!


It's a DISTON if you can believe it!!! LOL... The 79 year old retiree said it was his dads and we are pretty close, and since he doesn't have a son I am a semi-adopted son! I got a couple cool things but that is the closest to chainsaw related. 

For the hunters I got a Old Timer boning knife with a Shrade blade and leather belt sheeth. Get that sharpened at the next gun show I guess...



srcarr52 said:


> My better half will be making clam chowder to bring.


Is she making it for you to bring or coming herself. my wife invites the other wives to the rear deck to overlook the specticle and I'm sure have a few good jokes at all our expenses...



Wood Doctor said:


> If Friday night is in, I'll bring a sleeping bag, a pup tent, and plan for a late afternoon arrival. Nathan said he had room for a tent and an old squatter. Seems easier than getting up Saturday in darkness and arriving tired. I can throw some dry logs into the truck for the campfire.
> 
> Is that OK?


Friday night is definatly in with plenty of room for tenters! Easy to find a even spot small enough for a tent but the campers will be a trick. Planning on an easy evening with some beers and food around a camp fire and maybe even a little pre-cutting for thos chomping at the bit! I'll be taking the afternoon or whole day off to set up the logs and get everything ready. There will be a bon-fire so bring the hot dogs and smores! I'll also bring the gas grill down off the deck for everyone to share in preparing dinner. 

In case anyone needs anything we have a local grocery called "Scotts" in Norwalk 4miles north of the GTG spot, and it's open till 10pm most nights. Also gas stations for those needing to fuel pre GTG. I'll try to find the closest gas station with 91 non-ethanol for those fueling gas cans for chainsaws. Norwalk also has a Mcdonalds and subway for those that might want to catch breakfast or dinner coming or going...


----------



## Bill G (Oct 1, 2012)

mweba said:


> Ummmm. Who is driving by the amana colony's? Running low on schild brau



I might go threw via I 80 unless US34 has more on it


----------



## Bill G (Oct 1, 2012)

nstueve said:


> 1..............anyone up for a long saw race!



ok


----------



## Bill G (Oct 1, 2012)

arborealbuffoon said:


> ...................Keep in mind that I am a single mom(!) and an old wood wh#re so I am hardly made of money. ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 'Problem'



I was just in Iowa City last Wednesday. I wish I had seen you post then


----------



## Bill G (Oct 1, 2012)

heimannm said:


> Steve - We need as many hunter killing as many deer as many ways as possible to try and get rid of the giant vermin. I'll wager someone will hit one either on the way to the GTG or on their way home again...,,,,,,,,,Mark



I WILL TAKE THAT BET.

What do you want to put on the line there ?????????????


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 1, 2012)

I did get a couple saws blowed off cleaned up a tad, now if I can just get some of the rocked chains sharpened before the Weekend. If not they will still attend and sharpened if anyone wanted to try out model of saw.
I can't haul them all but will bring what I can get in the van.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 1, 2012)

Bill G said:


> ok



I have wanted to bump into you at one of these for a long time, you may not remember but I got a 038s from you back when I was a FNG on AS. I still use that saw to this day has been a good one. :Rock:


----------



## nstueve (Oct 1, 2012)

Bill G said:


> I WILL TAKE THAT BET.
> 
> What do you want to put on the line there ?????????????



I'll take that bet too! Rut isn't in full swing until at least early November (possibly late Oct on a vary early year) and the cooler nights make the deer bed down for the night. Once the rut is in full swing and the deer are running everywhere at night; then, yes, everyone will be hitting deer. Insurance companies lobby law makers to keep increasing the number of tags sold to knock the population of deer down so they don't have to pay out for car/deer accidents. Alot of people don't know that the tag numbers aren't decided by the DNR... Our lawmakers are... :censored:ers!!! Tag numbers and keeping a good Iowa deer heard should be the charge of the Iowa DNR. 

Back to GTG stuff...
Weather: NOAA says low of 37* Friday night and High of 53* on Sat! Looks brisk so bring the warm sleeping bag if ur tenting or a flannel to keep ya warm when ur not cutting! I'm sure these will change but at least they aren't calling for rain!
Logs: Got darn near 35-40 of them now so come ready to cut! Most are soft wood though... Sorry it's what was available to me. Bring your BIG BARS i have some cotton wood that will load up a 42in bar!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm bringing a 42" bar. :Rock: it's a blast, for those that haven't ran one just ask me and Matt will both have a longbar or two.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 1, 2012)

Anyone got a running two man? That would be fun to see the way it used to be. Mine burned up in stumpy's fire I'll hunt a new one some day.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 1, 2012)

Hedgerow where you at? I'm posting up a storm need a little backup? Drive the thread hard till the GTG.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 1, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I did get a couple saws blowed off cleaned up a tad, now if I can just get some of the rocked chains sharpened before the Weekend. If not they will still attend and sharpened if anyone wanted to try out model of saw.
> I can't haul them all but will bring what I can get in the van.



We can take care of a few Friday evening...


----------



## mweba (Oct 1, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Anyone got a running two man? That would be fun to see the way it used to be. Mine burned up in stumpy's fire I'll hunt a new one some day.



Yes but its a Mac so no guarantee it will start :taped:


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 1, 2012)

mweba said:


> Yes but its a Mac so no guarantee it will start :taped:



Stephen will have the spritz can... She'll start!!!:msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 1, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Stephen will have the spritz can... She'll start!!!:msp_wink:



Yep, I love that thing!


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 1, 2012)

Here's a pic of my favorite 84dl chain that won't be making the trip to Iowa...






:beat_brick:


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 1, 2012)

Does anyone have any 3/8 .058 skip? If so id like 115 dl of it and would have $ or some parts to trade. Please PM me if you do thank you!


----------



## nstueve (Oct 1, 2012)

looks like someone hit something hard

Speaking of chain... I'll have NEW oregon semi-chisel 3/8 .063 to make a loop for Andy, and probably 97-99 links left over. Anyone have a 28in .063 bar? I think 28in bars are 93ish DL's... I have a spinner and master links to put a new chain together for someone. Mitch get's dibs b/c he's given me a few things on my stop overs...


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 1, 2012)

Dang Matt, what sorta "artifact" did you find with that chain?

I'm starting to feel like I'm coming down with something. Anyone ever called in sick to work with CAD? Friday might be chilly in a tent, but I've camped in colder weather...


----------



## nstueve (Oct 1, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Dang Matt, what sorta "artifact" did you find with that chain?
> 
> I'm starting to feel like I'm coming down with something. Anyone ever called in sick to work with CAD? Friday might be chilly in a tent, but I've camped in colder weather...



I got a couple thremarests to keep ya off the ground for anyone that might want to barrow them...


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 1, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Dang Matt, what sorta "artifact" did you find with that chain?
> 
> I'm starting to feel like I'm coming down with something. Anyone ever called in sick to work with CAD? Friday might be chilly in a tent, but I've camped in colder weather...



The Fiskars found it...
Long story...
And yes, an X27 chops quite well!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 1, 2012)

How about some saw pics in this thread.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 1, 2012)

MoJim, you hunting anything I might have? I don't have 038 tank and handle I'm short those myself.


----------



## wendell (Oct 1, 2012)

nstueve said:


> you find the chain and we can spin it together for the gtg...
> 
> PS: Bourbon Porter is bottled!
> 
> ...



I sure wish i could, especially to try your Bourbon Porter. 





mweba said:


> Yes but its a Mac so no guarantee it will start :taped:



With that new diaphragm you should be golden!!


----------



## ancy (Oct 1, 2012)

*Ok*


























View attachment 255057
View attachment 255059
View attachment 255061
View attachment 255063
View attachment 255065


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 1, 2012)

That's a cool looking old Wright blade saw.


----------



## ancy (Oct 1, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> That's a cool looking old Wright blade saw.



Want me to through it in??


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 1, 2012)

ancy said:


> Want me to through it in??



Yep


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 1, 2012)

Nice pics!!!
Hey! Did someone say "Light this thread up with saw pics"??

Here's a 1-2 punch that makes trees lose their leaves at just the mention of them...


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 1, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> Does anyone have any 3/8 .058 skip? If so id like 115 dl of it and would have $ or some parts to trade. Please PM me if you do thank you!



I have a new Oregon .058 skip for. 28" bar new, not sure how many drivers. I'll check it out when I get home.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 1, 2012)

I suspect I can get a few more squeezed in if need be:






Someone bringing a square file that wants to show this caveman how to use one? Got a 36" skip for the P-60 that needs sharpening.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 1, 2012)

Cool pics, here is one of the saw shelves.


----------



## ancy (Oct 1, 2012)

Want to trade something? I haven't done a thing with it has 2 "blades" and I don't think it turned over but didn't pull the muffler. I really don't have a need or a want, also have a 2 Homelites, and a Stihl. 

Runs, case, and 2 chains.





Top right. Runs, case, and 2 chains.





Runs, case, 14" with 2 new chains, and 16" with 2 well used chains.





View attachment 255066
View attachment 255068
View attachment 255067


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 1, 2012)

I would also like to see a square ground chain sharpened also i wouldn't mind seeing a regular round ground done just to see if there is some tips and tricks I can pick up.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 1, 2012)

And some SEXY eye candy...


----------



## ancy (Oct 1, 2012)

I also have a full top dressing(gray), airfilter, and 64cc P/C from my Makita.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 1, 2012)

ancy said:


> I also have a full top dressing(gray), airfilter, and 64cc P/C from my Makita.



I think Ed or Kenneth may be looking for one of those...
MH


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 1, 2012)

ancy said:


> Want to trade something? I haven't done a thing with it has 2 "blades" and I don't think it turned over but didn't pull the muffler. I really don't have a need or a want, also have a 2 Homelites, and a Stihl.
> 
> Runs, case, and 2 chains.
> 
> ...



I'm sure I can find something to trade for the wright.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 1, 2012)

What is that Stihl top left I can't make out what it is.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 1, 2012)

Matt me may have to make two trips! :Bang:


----------



## ancy (Oct 1, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm sure I can find something to trade for the wright.



Let me know. Here is the other side.












View attachment 255071
View attachment 255069


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 1, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> What is that Stihl top left I can't make out what it is.



Looks like something 028 vintage...


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 1, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Looks like something 028 vintage...



Me you and mojim all like those. Rock


----------



## ancy (Oct 1, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> What is that Stihl top left I can't make out what it is.



038 Super...sold it!











View attachment 255074
View attachment 255075


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 1, 2012)

This saw will be making the trip as well...


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 1, 2012)

mx_racer428 said:


> I have a new Oregon .058 skip for. 28" bar new, not sure how many drivers. I'll check it out when I get home.



I dont think thats enough, Thanks tho!


----------



## specter29 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Nice pics!!!
> Hey! Did someone say "Light this thread up with saw pics"??
> 
> Here's a 1-2 punch that makes trees lose their leaves at just the mention of them...



What no 5100S we will have to remedy that.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## mweba (Oct 1, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> Does anyone have any 3/8 .058 skip? If so id like 115 dl of it and would have $ or some parts to trade. Please PM me if you do thank you!



What, you don't have the marbles to pull full?


----------



## mweba (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm almost out of saws but I'll be there :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 1, 2012)

ancy said:


> 038 Super...sold it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sold already 038's do sell fast it's a popular saw.


----------



## ancy (Oct 1, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Sold already 038's do sell fast it's a popular saw.



Yep this is what took it'd spot.






View attachment 255086


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 1, 2012)

specter29 said:


> What no 5100S we will have to remedy that.:msp_thumbup:



I know!!! Can you get it here in two days!!!???
My set is in complete!!!
:bang:


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 1, 2012)

mweba said:


> What, you don't have the marbles to pull full?



Yeah... That needs to be remedied!!!


----------



## ancy (Oct 1, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I know!!! Can you get it here in two days!!!???
> My set is in complete!!!
> :bang:



I can bring a NIB one Saturday! Just send me a check....


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 1, 2012)

ancy said:


> I can bring a NIB one Saturday! Just send me a check....



Thanks for that offer, but I think Specter will have me hooked up soon enough!!!


----------



## specter29 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I know!!! Can you get it here in two days!!!???
> My set is in complete!!!
> :bang:



yes ship it tomorrow it should be to by thursday


----------



## nstueve (Oct 1, 2012)

ancy said:


> Want me to through it in??


Yes we can race your Wright against my arm and long saw! LOL... Who's taking the bets???




Hedgerow said:


> Nice pics!!!
> Hey! Did someone say "Light this thread up with saw pics"??
> Here's a 1-2 punch that makes trees lose their leaves at just the mention of them...


I have a blue set just like them, but got the HDAF on my 6401 BBK. Unfortunatly they don't sell the Makita 5030 state side so I can't finish out my set 




ancy said:


> Want to trade something? I haven't done a thing with it has 2 "blades" and I don't think it turned over but didn't pull the muffler. Runs, case, and 2 chains.


I know where I can get a free 150 with good P&C. If someone wants to make a 150 runner out of both of them let us know so I can pick the 150 up.


----------



## jonsered raket (Oct 1, 2012)

*few big reds for sale*

Hey guys figured id throw some saws on for a friend, if anyone was interested i could bring it down to run, all the listed saws are for sale. There all jonsereds, 
2095 
930 super
920 super
820 
2- 2171's
70e with New style Ignition
590 
525 
521
451
2-49sp
let me know if anything catches anyones interest.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 1, 2012)

Sorry forgot to light up the thread with saw pics...

3800 freebie: needed $40 oiler and came with black poulan case 





>$100 6401 when i first got her... oh the memories! $10 carb kit is all it needed





Almost forgot my $30 ms260pro: cost me another $100 to get her into a old style 44mm jug and wt194 carb. Funny fact the owner had a .325 rim and a 3/8 b&c mounted when i bought it.





Could grab this mac cat back if someone is interested... don't need much at all from it. Needs a carb kit or fuel line...


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 1, 2012)

nstueve said:


> Yes we can race your Wright against my arm and long saw! LOL... Who's taking the bets???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All I can offer to help with your collection, is this little gem... 






DCS520
VERY good runner... It has taken the place of the 028...


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 1, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> I suspect I can get a few more squeezed in if need be:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why file when you can grind? I'll bring my Silvey RSII.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 1, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> Why file when you can grind? I'll bring my Silvey RSII.



...


----------



## nstueve (Oct 1, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> All I can offer to help with your collection, is this little gem...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think we were already planing on that trade  
Mine doesn't have a bar but I might get a 16-18in total super bar for it. Was thinking a 16in 3/8 TSB might match chains with my 16in 3/8 ms260. What bar runs best on these? Also, how do these 520/540 50cc saws run in compairison to a 260/026? Only reason I ask is b/c I have the most time on my 026/260. Acres doesn't have any info to compair. 

Dolmar ps540
10.4lbs no B&C
max rpm 12,500
3.3 cu in (54.1cc)
2.2 kW (2.95 HP)

Dolmar 5100s
11.2lbs no B&C
max RPM 14,500
3.0cu in (49.9cc)
3.8kW (3.75 HP)

MS260
10.4 lbs
max rpm 14,000? (after muff mod)
50.2cc
3.2kW (3.2 HP)


Also maybe you know hedgerow... I see dcs520 and dcs540??? I was thinking the Makita was dsc520 and the Dolmar was ps540? right or wrong? 

If anyone has a TSB for the dolmar 520/540 please let me know! I have a 20in D024 TSB I could trade ya! Just fyi these are the same as husky mounts 345,346,350 etc...


----------



## Bill G (Oct 1, 2012)

mx_racer428 said:


> I have a new Oregon .058 skip for. 28" bar new, not sure how many drivers. I'll check it out when I get home.



A 28" will be 91 or 92 drivers. 115 is for a 36"


----------



## ancy (Oct 1, 2012)

Bill G said:


> A 28" will be 91 or 92 drivers. 115 is for a 36"



My 28" is 93DL my old Stilh bar was 91DL


----------



## Bill G (Oct 1, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Anyone got a running two man? That would be fun to see the way it used to be. Mine burned up in stumpy's fire I'll hunt a new one some day.




I used to bring a Mercury KB7 but it is such a beast to haul around that I generally leave it at home now.

Bill


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 1, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> Why file when you can grind? I'll bring my Silvey RSII.



Oh yes I too have seen the light!! 511AX:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 1, 2012)

Bill G said:


> I used to bring a Mercury KB7 but it is such a beast to haul around that I generally leave it at home now.
> 
> Bill



Hey Bill, will there be room to bring that Homelite stick shift for all of us Homelite fans to drool over?


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 1, 2012)

mweba said:


> What, you don't have the marbles to pull full?



If the saw i put that on would pull full it would REALLY make me smile!:msp_flapper:


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 1, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> Oh yes I too have seen the light!! 511AX:msp_thumbup:



I have an NT for me for doing gullets and rakers, I'd like to get a 511 or something with an auto clamp and little better accuracy.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 1, 2012)

nstueve said:


> I think we were already planing on that trade
> Mine doesn't have a bar but I might get a 16-18in total super bar for it. Was thinking a 16in 3/8 TSB might match chains with my 16in 3/8 ms260. What bar runs best on these? Also, how do these 520/540 50cc saws run in compairison to a 260/026? Only reason I ask is b/c I have the most time on my 026/260. Acres doesn't have any info to compair.
> 
> Dolmar ps540
> ...



I believe you are correct on those #'s... And yes, small mount husky bars fit em'...


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 1, 2012)

*Trades..*

I've got a brand spanking new splitter I just built that I would trade for a miller 252.. Kinda outa the bar park talking about saws but hey I figured I would throw it out there. I would like to bring the splitter so people can let me know what they think and suggestions for the next one.. Any objections to that? Will also be bringing my Poulan 655bp that I am considering parting with...


----------



## rms61moparman (Oct 1, 2012)

nstueve said:


> I think we were already planing on that trade
> Mine doesn't have a bar but I might get a 16-18in total super bar for it. Was thinking a 16in 3/8 TSB might match chains with my 16in 3/8 ms260. What bar runs best on these? *Also, how do these 520/540 50cc saws run in compairison to a 260/026?* Only reason I ask is b/c I have the most time on my 026/260. Acres doesn't have any info to compair.
> 
> Dolmar ps540
> ...





I wouldn't trade my Makita 540 for a truck load of 026's!!!
The 026 might be a little faster in 2-3 inch stuff but the 540 will pull a lot stronger in the bigger wood.



Wrong,
Dolmar had the 540. Makita had both the 520 and 540.
I did a muff mod on my 540 and it was within a tick of my stock 5100.
The 540 is a little heavier than the 026 but you can use a regular piece of $2.00 Tygon for the fuel line!!!!!


Mike


----------



## nstueve (Oct 1, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> I wouldn't trade my Makita 540 for a truck load of 026's!!!
> The 026 might be a little faster in 2-3 inch stuff but the 540 will pull a lot stronger in the bigger wood.
> 
> Wrong,
> ...



I'm not about to part with my ms260pro just yet but I figure I can trade hedgrow a red one for a blue one and then we'll have complete red and blue family's of 3! LOL... If I like the 540/520 good enough I'll probably ditch all others and go all blue!


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 1, 2012)

nstueve said:


> I'm not about to part with my ms260pro just yet but I figure I can trade hedgrow a red one for a blue one and then we'll have complete red and blue family's of 3! LOL... If I like the 540/520 good enough I'll probably ditch all others and go all blue!



Oh, you'll like the 520... I beat that thing like a rented mule this weekend...
It liked it...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 1, 2012)

It's gettin closer!!! Chains sharp???!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 1, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> It's gettin closer!!! Chains sharp???!!!



Not yet, but I did go shopping for van parts tomorrow we will be putting on belts shocks some front bushings. :Rock: maybe after all that I'll work on a saw.


----------



## mweba (Oct 1, 2012)

What bar/chain are we running for the build off?



I'm gonna bring strawberry rhubard jam and bread. Anything else?


----------



## mweba (Oct 1, 2012)

Just good enough to come in second to last...dunno...work saw will be there right? :jester:


[video=youtube_share;RHXHELM15K4]http://youtu.be/RHXHELM15K4[/video]


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 1, 2012)

mweba said:


> Just good enough to come in second to last...dunno...work saw will be there right? :jester:
> 
> 
> [video=youtube_share;RHXHELM15K4]http://youtu.be/RHXHELM15K4[/video]



Now that's funny but I'm not in the build off this time so someone else will have to take last place. You want me to run Matt's saw so it will come in last? I'm not real lucky on the racing.


----------



## specter29 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> It's gettin closer!!! Chains sharp???!!!



I'm boxing up the Stumpbroke 576XPAT you'll see it thursday with the little Dolly. time for you to blow some minds Eh just go easy on competition


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 1, 2012)

specter29 said:


> I'm boxing up the Stumpbroke 576XPAT you'll see it thursday with the little Dolly. time for you to blow some minds Eh just go easy on competition



I'll try not to embarrass anyone...
Myself included... 
:msp_wink:


----------



## ancy (Oct 1, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> It's gettin closer!!! Chains sharp???!!!



Working at it now!






Sent from my XT881 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 1, 2012)

I need to rustle up 2 square ground dandy's for timberfest the 13th... 72dl's I could just file one, but the square will shave a fraction off the times...


----------



## ancy (Oct 1, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I need to rustle up 2 square ground dandy's for timberfest the 13th... 72dl's I could just file one, but the square will shave a fraction off the times...



You're already talking about the next one when this one isn't even through yet:thumbup:

Sent from my XT881 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nstueve (Oct 1, 2012)

well got one truck moved and one loaded ready to head for the scrapper! Also got 10 logs kinda set up. I'm not to experianced at setting the logs up but I'm sure we'll get things squared away on friday if need be. For all the young bucks out there you might have to walk in your saws a little ways... For the guys with trucks you may have to park on un-even ground... Terrible thought I know! LOL! We'll squeeze everyone in some where!!!! Gotta clear limbs and mow tomorrow followed by log cleaning wednesday, cleaning garage on thurs and then final prep on friday! 

Think I might call in with CAD sickness on Friday!


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I need to rustle up 2 square ground dandy's for timberfest the 13th... 72dl's I could just file one, but the square will shave a fraction off the times...



Well see what I have left but I might be able to spin you up a couple of loops of stihl RSLK. Fastest cutting fresh off the roll chain I've ever run.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 2, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> Why file when you can grind? I'll bring my Silvey RSII.



That would be great, I appreciate it!


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 2, 2012)

mweba said:


> What bar/chain are we running for the build off?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna bring strawberry rhubard jam and bread. Anything else?



16 or 18 .325 chisel is what I got and some others to play with!! If you all find rim drives then we can really play!


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 2, 2012)

Is any one going to have a 3120 xp at the gtg? CAD. I want to try one first.



Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ancy (Oct 2, 2012)

*Man it kind of died off in here!*

Dug through some old pics from my attachments first page...do the same and post!

First time out with the 6401.






Was working on the FD saw.





Having a cold one while my CRP gets managed.





Helping out some Southern Iowa farmers during late highpower.





My left handed saw.





View attachment 255204
View attachment 255205
View attachment 255207
View attachment 255209
View attachment 255211


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Oct 2, 2012)

I would second that request to take someone's 3120 for a spin. I am pretty sure I have never run one, at least not that I can recall.

I don't know if this whole GTG thing allows ignorant rednecks engaging in buffoonery, but on the chance it does could someone PM me the directions. I'll be rolling thru on my way out west and I am betting there will be some top shelf entertainment for CAD sufferers. Neither my saws nor myself are very good lookin' but we still manage to get the wood on the ground. I'd be willing to bring some grillin' meats to throw down for all the hungry folk as well if that is OK.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 2, 2012)

You asked for it. Here's my saws loaded for my first GTG, March of 09 at Grandpatractors:






The little 170 Stihl got stolen, the 290 and the little Echo have been rehomed to my brothers, the 271 Oly sits down in the shed waiting on a full resto one day (it was Dad's saw, lots of memories in that one), and the 7300 was brand spanking new that day.


----------



## mweba (Oct 2, 2012)

Smoke and MIRRORS :msp_smile:


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 2, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> 16 or 18 .325 chisel is what I got and some others to play with!! If you all find rim drives then we can really play!



I was going to run a 16" or 18" 3/8.


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 2, 2012)

Had some fun cutting some big oak this summer. Took 3 tanks of fuel for the 395xp to cut this one up. I its broken in now.


View attachment 255220




Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ancy (Oct 2, 2012)

*Nice!!*


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 2, 2012)

sam-tip said:


> Had some fun cutting some big oak this summer. Took 3 tanks of fuel for the 395xp to cut this one up. I its broken in now.
> 
> 
> View attachment 255220
> ...



395's are COOL!!!
Very sexy saws...
:beauty3:


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 2, 2012)

sam-tip said:


> Had some fun cutting some big oak this summer. Took 3 tanks of fuel for the 395xp to cut this one up. I its broken in now.



Three tanks? :msp_scared: Was your chain dull?


----------



## nstueve (Oct 2, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> Three tanks? :msp_scared: Was your chain dull?


It might have been possible but doug has got pretty dang good at sharpening chain!


sam-tip said:


> Is any one going to have a 3120 xp at the gtg? CAD. I want to try one first.



Really Doug... Really:msp_confused::msp_confused:
Well you better get a 42in bar with some 404!!!! LOL!!! Would give you another big saw so the 395 can go for a port job!


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 2, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> I was going to run a 16" or 18" 3/8.



I was keepin the field level with .325...... But if you insist!


----------



## nstueve (Oct 2, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> I was keepin the field level with .325...... But if you insist!



the real question is 7 or 8 pin?


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes three tanks. 46" id oak. It was very hard dead oak. Started with new 36" chain. I pulled 20 18" wide rounds out of that 30 ft trunk plus the stump that was 60" at bottom. Lots of wood chips on the ground.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nstueve (Oct 2, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> 395's are COOL!!!
> Very sexy saws...
> :beauty3:



real question is would you break up the family and trade the 9010 for one?


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 2, 2012)

Also the saw was new stock then. So it was running very rich. I can bring stump to gtg if anyone wants to try some cuts. It makes a great work table at the wood piles now.



Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 2, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> I was keepin the field level with .325...... But if you insist!



I only have three sizes of chain and I like to keep it that way. 3/8 low pro, 3/8 50 and 3/8 63.



nstueve said:


> It might have been possible but doug has got pretty dang good at sharpening chain!
> 
> Really Doug... Really:msp_confused::msp_confused:
> Well you better get a 42in bar with some 404!!!! LOL!!! Would give you another big saw so the 395 can go for a port job!



I prefer 3/8 half skip, Stihl RSLHK for a 42" on newer high rev 90+cc saws. On a 2100 404 maybe the better choice.



sam-tip said:


> Also the saw was new stock then. So it was running very rich. I can bring stump to gtg if anyone wants to try some cuts. It makes a great work table at the wood piles now.



Bring it if you want. You can run one of my 394's with a 42" in it so you can see how life is on the dark side. :msp_laugh:


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 2, 2012)

nstueve said:


> real question is would you break up the family and trade the 9010 for one?



Thaaaattt.... Would be a negatory...
:boss:


----------



## nstueve (Oct 2, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Thaaaattt.... Would be a negatory...
> :boss:



good to hear... got to keep those dolly's in good company! Well back on the road... Might even stop for a chainsaw on the way home!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 2, 2012)

Off to work, doing 4-12s and taking an unpaid day Friday. All the OT will more than make up for it! Gonna be hard to get much if any saw work done though.


----------



## mweba (Oct 2, 2012)

Anyone up for gear drive races :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 2, 2012)

mweba said:


> Anyone up for gear drive races :msp_biggrin:



I'll bring the sun dial...


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 2, 2012)

*The McCulloch 3200 relay.*

Any of you fellows from s.w. Missouri or n.w. Arkansas know how to get a hold of *mower05* in Seymour, Mo.?

I have thease two Mac 3200 here to send with *Mo. Jim* to the G.T.G. if he wants some parts/project saws.

I havn't been able to raise him.

Carl.


----------



## Bill G (Oct 2, 2012)

mweba said:


> Anyone up for gear drive races :msp_biggrin:



Of course


----------



## Bill G (Oct 2, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I'll bring the sun dial...



That's low


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 2, 2012)

67L36Driver said:


> Any of you fellows from s.w. Missouri or n.w. Arkansas know how to get a hold of *mower05* in Seymour, Mo.?
> 
> I have thease two Mac 3200 here to send with *Mo. Jim* to the G.T.G. if he wants some parts/project saws.
> 
> ...



I do not... Was afraid he may never check back in...


----------



## Bill G (Oct 2, 2012)

mweba said:


> Anyone up for gear drive races :msp_biggrin:



So what are you thinking ?


----------



## TALLGUY (Oct 2, 2012)

Bill G said:


> So what are you thinking ?



I'll bring the XP1100 Should I pack a DB360 AH47 that we will need the sun dial for.


----------



## Bill G (Oct 2, 2012)

TALLGUY said:


> I'll bring the XP1100 Should I pack a DB360 AH47 that we will need the sun dial for.



I will assure you that the David Bradley will be faster than my Stihl BLK.

Bill


----------



## mweba (Oct 2, 2012)

Bill G said:


> So what are you thinking ?



O nothing serious but it is a hoot to run em side by side. Have a couple Homie Wiz among others. Nothing fancy though.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 2, 2012)

mweba said:


> O nothing serious but it is a hoot to run em side by side. Have a couple Homie Wiz among others. Nothing fancy though.



Yup... Old magnesium has a certain "cool" factor...
Like old Iron...


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ok shaun, 3/8 it is! :msp_wink:


----------



## mweba (Oct 2, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> Ok shaun, 3/8 it is! :msp_wink:



As if I needed one more thing to do this week.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 2, 2012)

*Asleep Friday Night*

I asked LOML where I should sleep this Friday night. She said, "Your truck bed seems comfortable if you lie on an air mattress and bring your sleeping bag. Give my best to the big stags in Iowa!"

Gasp! I'm heading for Norwalk, IA on Friday afternoon! Nathan, be ready. The men from Nebraska are on their way. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## struggle (Oct 2, 2012)

Wood Doctor said:


> I asked LOML where I should sleep this Friday night. She said, "Your truck bed seems comfortable if you lie on an air mattress and bring your sleeping bag. Give my best to the big stags in Iowa!"
> 
> Gasp! I'm heading for Norwalk, IA on Friday afternoon! Nathan, be ready. The men from Nebraska are on their way. :msp_thumbup:



I'm bringing a tent but I made the mistake of looking at the temp for Friday night 31 degrees:msp_ohmy:


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 2, 2012)

struggle said:


> I'm bringing a tent but I made the mistake of looking at the temp for Friday night 31 degrees:msp_ohmy:



You won't be the only tenter there:good:


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 2, 2012)

mx_racer428 said:


> You won't be the only tenter there:good:



Yeesh... Hope there's a good fire going!!! 
:hmm3grin2orange:
Work saw collector and I will be there in the GTG van around 7 ish... Have that fire rockin!!!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 2, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Yeesh... Hope there's a good fire going!!!
> :hmm3grin2orange:
> Work saw collector and I will be there in the GTG van around 7 ish... Have that fire rockin!!!



The wife and I are hoping to be there no later then 9pm... Hoping is the key word there..


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 2, 2012)

mx_racer428 said:


> You won't be the only tenter there:good:



Yeesh... Hope there's a good fire going!!! 
:hmm3grin2orange:
Work saw collector and I will be there in the GTG van around 7 ish... Have that fire rockin!!!
7 AM that is...


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 2, 2012)

After all the 350's run... Levi challenges the winner to a race... He's just got a lowly ole' CS56...
It's running crappy .325 chain on it too, so you won't have much trouble beating him...
And stuff...
He just likes to race his John Deere...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## mweba (Oct 2, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> After all the 350's run... Levi challenges the winner to a race... He's just got a lowly ole' CS56...
> It's running crappy .325 chain on it too, so you won't have much trouble beating him...
> And stuff...
> He just likes to race his John Deere...
> :msp_sneaky:



Ya think I've run that saw.....:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 2, 2012)

mweba said:


> Ya think I've run that saw.....:msp_sneaky:



It's broke in now... For some reason, it feels like it just likes to cut stuff... 
Strange saw...
It only has 2 upper transfers, so a good quad port 50cc should beat it...
Right???
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## jonsered raket (Oct 3, 2012)

Id like to try my 52e against the john deere, hell id like to run it against the 350's. fun seeing how old saws stack up these days, that old thing sure does like to cut too.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 3, 2012)

jonsered raket said:


> Id like to try my 52e against the john deere, hell id like to run it against the 350's. fun seeing how old saws stack up these days, that old thing sure does like to cut too.



Agreed... It's just fun to "run em"...


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 3, 2012)

Well at 8:30 last night I heard my project 350 fire for the first time and tho i didnt cut with it I still hreard it run. I will have to say this is my second saw I have took a grinder to so it did make me smile to hear it run! I think if it makes it through 3 heat cycles, I ma have an entry for this race! Hey mitch, I got parts for that 3/8 conversion if u need to borrow them.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 3, 2012)

mweba said:


> Anyone up for gear drive races :msp_biggrin:



Love those but all I got for that race is a 041g les "took" all my David Bradley's.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 3, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Love those but all I got for that race is a 041g les "took" all my David Bradley's.



Put a little extra air in the tires Stephen, if your gonna haul the gear drive up there...:msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 3, 2012)

If this morning is any indication as to the weather we will need a big fire.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 3, 2012)

*My Tent Idea*



mx_racer428 said:


> You won't be the only tenter there:good:



Just for kicks, I thought of a "tent" invention. See the racks on my truck? That raises up about 9" above the side panels. I could take a 6' x 7' tarp and tie it across the racks like a blanket to make a roof, adding tension at the corners with twine so it doesn't blow away. Then I'll snuggle underneath that on of the the air mattress on the truck bed with a dandy sleeping bag. 

Just a thought, but innovation has always intrigued me. If I had a female bunny with me, things would stay a lot warmer but... opcorn:


----------



## ancy (Oct 3, 2012)

Wood Doctor said:


> Just for kicks, I thought of a "tent" invention. See the racks on my truck? That raises up about 9" above the side panels. I could take a 6' x 7' tarp and tie it across the racks like a blanket to make a roof, adding tension at the corners with twine so it doesn't blow away. Then I'll snuggle underneath that on of the the air mattress on the truck bed with a dandy sleeping bag.
> 
> Just a thought, but innovation has always intrigued me. If I had a female bunny with me, things would stay a lot warmer but... opcorn:



You could always run your crock pot for heat!

Sent from my XT881 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 3, 2012)

Wood Doctor said:


> Just for kicks, I thought of a "tent" invention. See the racks on my truck? That raises up about 9" above the side panels. I could take a 6' x 7' tarp and tie it across the racks like a blanket to make a roof, adding tension at the corners with twine so it doesn't blow away. Then I'll snuggle underneath that on of the the air mattress on the truck bed with a dandy sleeping bag.
> 
> Just a thought, but innovation has always intrigued me. If I had a female bunny with me, things would stay a lot warmer but... opcorn:



Not to shabby of an idea there... I've got a roll up cover on the truck that might do the trick... But then where would the saws sleep? I don't think the wife would appreciate me choosing to snuggle with the 372 over her...


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh Nathan...??
Blow the crud off and filed the chain...
ready to go...


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Oh Nathan...??
> Blow the crud off and filed the chain...
> ready to go...



Here Nathan, Nathan, Nathan!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh, And Levi's 346 killer is clean and nasty at the same time...
:hell_boy:


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 3, 2012)

And this old girl is pretty sporty... She likes racin' fer dollars...
Likes cutting Hedge too... :msp_sneaky:
She's the original first official 372 build off saw by Stumpy.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 3, 2012)

I want to run this chain against a square filed chain for comparison. I filed it "special"...


----------



## nstueve (Oct 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


>


:love1:


----------



## Bill G (Oct 3, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Love those but all I got for that race is a 041g les "took" all my David Bradley's.



I was working on a 041G last night. It had no spark so I figured I would pull the ignition off a 041AV and do a quick swap but they ended up being different. At least you will have yours there

Bill


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey... Did somebody mention "BIG WOOD"???






36" full comp...
Semi-chisel
Sharpened with a little extra hook, and ready to cut...
That one took some time last night...


I set the rakers for "Soft"... Being oak and all... otstir:


----------



## mweba (Oct 3, 2012)

Well one thing is for certain, Matt. You're not constipated :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## nstueve (Oct 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Hey... Did somebody mention "BIG WOOD"???



perv... LOL 

Looking good! I only have a 30in on big blue right now.

I doubt i'll get much of any of my saw work done before sat. Probably going to take tomorrow and friday off work just to get things tidy around the place, and try to make room for parking! 

Tenters bring exta blankets! we'll have a bon-fire friday night to sit around no worries but not sure that will help those tenting... Actually the old school cowboy method was to burn a big fire and get lots of coals, then you dig a 6in deep hole and put the coals under the dirt where you sleep. That starves the oxygen to the coals and they stay warm all night under the dirt radiating heat upward to the person sleeping on the gound. Just a little info flash back. Ive done it before but you need to be careful to put enough dirt on top or your bedding or you will get burned...


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 3, 2012)

mweba said:


> Well one thing is for certain, Matt. You're not constipated :msp_rolleyes:



Just trying to keep this thread rolling... You could help with a few vids there Mitch!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mweba (Oct 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Just trying to keep this thread rolling... You could help with a few vids there Mitch!!!:hmm3grin2orange:



Ya I got a couple 

One for the newbbbbbzzzz

[video=youtube_share;KMAXvEBniYA]http://youtu.be/KMAXvEBniYA[/video]


----------



## mweba (Oct 3, 2012)

My favorite intro...

[video=youtube_share;F5ktXAxg5G0]http://youtu.be/F5ktXAxg5G0[/video]


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 3, 2012)

...[video=youtube;qORouZ-qOgg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qORouZ-qOgg[/video]


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 3, 2012)

I haven't seen much talk of cheese, bacon, beer & pie lately.... I'm thinkin this get together might just be for imposters...


Whoops.. Can't forget about the caramel rolls.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 3, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I haven't seen much talk of cheese, bacon, beer & pie lately.... I'm thinkin this get together might just be for imposters...
> 
> 
> Whoops.. Can't forget about the caramel rolls.



Send string whips with TreeMonkey!!!
:waaaht:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Send string whips with TreeMonkey!!!
> :waaaht:



I just sent Pele a PM to see if he'd bring some cheese down to the shop on Friday so I don't have to run up to Gburg Friday morning. Whips are of course on the list.

Pretty sure I'll have a bit of Leinies in the cooler as well, but a bottle of that homebrew looks mighty appealing!


----------



## struggle (Oct 3, 2012)

Is anybody going through or near Watertown WI I need a favor possibly


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 3, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> I just sent Pele a PM to see if he'd bring some cheese down to the shop on Friday so I don't have to run up to Gburg Friday morning. Whips are of course on the list.
> 
> Pretty sure I'll have a bit of Leinies in the cooler as well, but a bottle of that homebrew looks mighty appealing!



Jon delivers to MO... 
Just sayin...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 3, 2012)

This one is ready for the big wood!


----------



## nstueve (Oct 3, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Pretty sure I'll have a bit of Leinies in the cooler as well, but a bottle of that homebrew looks mighty appealing!



Might have to send homebrew home with some that want a taste... might not be done carbonating by Sat... I'll try one out fri/sat to see... Although... I drank some uncarbonated while bottling and I would drink that sweet nectar of the GODs without carbonation!!!! I changed my reciepe a little from those who've had it before. Vanilla beans oak cubes went in during 2nd ferment only and I think that will make the flavors POP a little more. Used Jim Beam Black for the bourbon addition during bottling!

Also might have some soft Tupelo Honey IPA, Vanilla Cream Ale, or Organic Brown Ale that might find there way out of the house... Not sure how my stocks are holding up...


----------



## nstueve (Oct 3, 2012)

*GTG Location...*

Not exactly a wide open field but it'll due... Trucks are gone and have been replaced by a lot of logs... New pics coming tonight...


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks good Nathan... Well looks like fun anyway!


----------



## Bill G (Oct 3, 2012)

nstueve said:


> Not exactly a wide open field but it'll due... Trucks are gone and have been replaced by a lot of logs...



What was the scrap price on the trucks? I passed on some running Cat D7E's two weeks ago as I heard the scrap price was way off.

Bill


----------



## nstueve (Oct 3, 2012)

when you look at the addy on Google maps you can see we're nestled into the woods. You can see there is a "upper" and "lower" level. most of the action will be on the lower level. The entrance to the lower level is actually off Fulton Street on directly north of the house. I will have it marked with signs, balloons, pink ribbon... whatever is handy and visible!


----------



## nstueve (Oct 3, 2012)

Bill G said:


> What was the scrap price on the trucks? I passed on some running Cat D7E's two weeks ago as I heard the scrap price was way off.
> 
> Bill



one truck is loaded on andy's trailer and ready to go. Just called alter and it's $110/ton on vehicles. I have to wait on a salvage/junk/abandond title for the truck before it leaves. The other truck got pushed around behind the shed. Was hoping to get 2 trucks gone but not lookin to good right now...

<<<< TRADING >>>>
Anyone got a good long range scope? I finally found a left handed bolt action 30/6. Has a tasco on it now... That just won't due...


----------



## struggle (Oct 3, 2012)

We could clear cut the whole area:hmm3grin2orange: Most likely all down by noon if we work together:msp_w00t:


----------



## Bill G (Oct 3, 2012)

$110/ton is what I heard a few weeks ago. That is really low compared to the $240 it was earlier. There were two running D7E dozers on an auction here a few weeks ago. The first brought about $5500 and the other was $3400. I was thinking about them but a guy there said scrap was only $110 ton. I figured I can run one until it puked then scrap it but at $110/ton that would be $3080. Probably should have went for them anyway as the market is bound to go back up


----------



## nstueve (Oct 3, 2012)

struggle said:


> We could clear cut the whole area:hmm3grin2orange: Most likely all down by noon if we work together:msp_w00t:



ABSOLUTLY NOT! I'm not a farmer from northern Iowa who thinks trees are a plague that's only purpose is to suck water and sun away from the corn! LOL... I like my trees. gives me seperation from the rest of the houses that are poping up around here...


----------



## nstueve (Oct 3, 2012)

Bill G said:


> $110/ton is what I heard a few weeks ago. That is really low compared to the $240 it was earlier. There were two running D7E dozers on an auction here a few weeks ago. The first brought about $5500 and the other was $3400. I was thinking about them but a guy there said scrap was only $110 ton. I figured I can run one until it puked then scrap it but at $110/ton that would be $3080. Probably should have went for them anyway as the market is bound to go back up



Guess this means I have to keep andy's trailer till the market for steel is back! LOL


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 3, 2012)

Nathan if you get rid of the trees your firewood will dry faster with lots of sun and wind.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 3, 2012)

You know your in Iowa when.....







Ok.. Minnesota


----------



## nstueve (Oct 3, 2012)

sam-tip said:


> Nathan if you get rid of the trees your firewood will dry faster with lots of sun and wind.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2



nah like my privacy better... besides if i cut all those oaks down they'll be milled into 5/4 for furniture


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Hey... Did somebody mention "BIG WOOD"???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, I'm ready to try my new Makita BBK (54mm) with either a 32" or a 24". The log size will determine how it gets outfitted. I decided to leave my Stihl 084 and MS 660 at home this year. I think the Makita could blow them both away.

However, I wonder if Wendell will make it this year with his big hogs and make us all look like cub scouts?


----------



## ancy (Oct 3, 2012)

Can I just bring this for my food part, goes great with beer and bacon!





Sent from my XT881 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 3, 2012)

Wood Doctor said:


> OK, I'm ready to try my new Makita BBK (54mm) with either a 32" or a 24". The log size will determine how it gets outfitted. I decided to leave my Stihl 084 and MS 660 at home this year. I think the Makita could blow them both away.
> 
> However, I wonder if Wendell will make it this year with his big hogs and make us all look like cub scouts?



My 36" bar will work on that BB makita... If ya want to see what it can do...!!!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 3, 2012)

Just finished this up tonight






I plan to bing it with me people can get a good look at it and give me some feed back. 
Here's a like to build thread if anyone's interested
http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/210382.htm


----------



## tree monkey (Oct 3, 2012)

ancy said:


> Can I just bring this for my food part, goes great with beer and bacon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



like popcorn do ya
is it suped up yet?


----------



## ancy (Oct 3, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> like popcorn do ya
> is it suped up yet?



Not really about 4 minutes a load, but salt and butter oh ya!

Sent from my XT881 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wendell (Oct 3, 2012)

nstueve said:


> Might have to send homebrew home with some that want a taste... might not be done carbonating by Sat... I'll try one out fri/sat to see... Although... I drank some uncarbonated while bottling and I would drink that sweet nectar of the GODs without carbonation!!!! I changed my reciepe a little from those who've had it before. Vanilla beans oak cubes went in during 2nd ferment only and I think that will make the flavors POP a little more. Used Jim Beam Black for the bourbon addition during bottling!
> 
> Also might have some soft Tupelo Honey IPA, Vanilla Cream Ale, or Organic Brown Ale that might find there way out of the house... Not sure how my stocks are holding up...



Feel free to send a few of those back this way. Not sure who to trust to make sure they stay unopened until I can pick them up. :msp_unsure:


----------



## Mo. Jim (Oct 3, 2012)

Nathan can you pm me your address so I can google a map.


----------



## tree monkey (Oct 3, 2012)

wendell said:


> Feel free to send a few of those back this way. Not sure who to trust to make sure they stay unopened until I can pick them up. :msp_unsure:



not me
i got a bad rep for juice in glass


----------



## nstueve (Oct 3, 2012)

mx_racer428 said:


> Just finished this up tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got some nice size walnut to test that baby on! can we get a low down on specs without reading the whole splitter thread???



wendell said:


> Feel free to send a few of those back this way. Not sure who to trust to make sure they stay unopened until I can pick them up. :msp_unsure:


hmm... I don't know... Might cost ya...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 3, 2012)

nstueve said:


> I got some nice size walnut to test that baby on! can we get a low down on specs without reading the whole splitter thread???
> 
> 
> hmm... I don't know... Might cost ya...:msp_rolleyes:



Briggs 11.5 engine, haldex 2 stage 16gpm pump, prince valve, 4x24" ram. Goes vertical, pull it right down the interstate with no issues. What else would you like to know. I would really like for someone else to take it home... For a price that is...


----------



## ancy (Oct 3, 2012)

nstueve said:


> I got some nice size walnut to test that baby on!


Really!!





Sent from my XT881 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nstueve (Oct 3, 2012)

mx_racer428 said:


> Briggs 11.5 engine, haldex 2 stage 16gpm pump, prince valve, 4x24" ram. Goes vertical, pull it right down the interstate with no issues. What else would you like to know. I would really like for someone else to take it home... For a price that is...



left a slew of questions on ur splitter thread... as for sending it home with someone else... IF I had the cash you could just leave it at the gtg!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks like I'll be hitchin' a ride down with Steve NW WI. Probably bring the Husky 288 and 2100, Mac Super 250 and maybe the Echo 900EVL. And if anyone is interested I've got one of those Wild Thingy saws with a case I'd like to quit tripping over. Runs and cuts, but I've got no use for it and would like it go to some one who could use it as a backup/loaner/beater saw or modify it. I'll post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 4, 2012)

*Afternoon swapmeet?!?!*

Anyone want to do a trade/swap/sell meet in the afternoon? seems like we all want to sell or buy or trade for something... Seems like it might be fun to have a afternoon swap meet... saws, guns, power equipment, mowers, brush cutters, tractors... wait maybe some of that is too big... no cash involved unless necessary?>>?>>? thoughts???


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 4, 2012)

$63 of wire gauge drills and a pin vise... 
not lean seizing your GTG build off saw... 
PRICELESS!


----------



## struggle (Oct 4, 2012)

nstueve said:


> Anyone want to do a trade/swap/sell meet in the afternoon? seems like we all want to sell or buy or trade for something... Seems like it might be fun to have a afternoon swap meet... saws, guns, power equipment, mowers, brush cutters, tractors... wait maybe some of that is too big... no cash involved unless necessary?>>?>>? thoughts???



I would be looking for an XDM .40cal 4.5" if anyone just happens to have one they want to rid themselves of:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## nstueve (Oct 4, 2012)

struggle said:


> I would be looking for an XDM .40cal 4.5" if anyone just happens to have one they want to rid themselves of:hmm3grin2orange:



xd 45 work? unfortunatly my bro owns it and is in indiana... wish I had a 40 or 45 myself...


----------



## struggle (Oct 4, 2012)

nstueve said:


> xd 45 work? unfortunatly my bro owns it and is in indiana... wish I had a 40 or 45 myself...



I'm after the XDM .45 would be good as well. Don't like the Glocks handle ergonomics. Seems many people favor them. XDMs that I have handled feel very nice in the hand. But in my area one at Scheels will set a person back $700 with the silver top


----------



## Bill G (Oct 4, 2012)

nstueve said:


> ABSOLUTLY NOT! I'm not a farmer from northern Iowa who thinks trees are a plague that's only purpose is to suck water and sun away from the corn! ...



Well I cannot speak for Iowa farmers as I am on the other side of the muddy ditch but here in Illinois some still value trees. We also value wildlife but that is a "whole nother mess of worms":biggrin:


----------



## Bill G (Oct 4, 2012)

nstueve said:


> when you look at the addy on Google maps you can see we're nestled into the woods.............!



I will need that addy as Norwalk is a bit vague. I am not very good with new technology so three trees past the y is fine.


----------



## Bill G (Oct 4, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> You know your in Iowa when.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That is Minnesota because in Iowa there would have been the second truck running into the first.


----------



## Bill G (Oct 4, 2012)

mx_racer428 said:


> .................. For a price that is...



Which is???????????????


----------



## Bill G (Oct 4, 2012)

nstueve said:


> Anyone want to do a trade/swap/sell meet in the afternoon? seems like we all want to sell or buy or trade for something... Seems like it might be fun to have a afternoon swap meet... saws, guns, ..............



I am always looking to trade for Savage 99 rifles and Winchester shotguns


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 4, 2012)

Our transportation is now done, as ready as I can make it. Today is working on saws and chains.  In the future I need one of those inclosed 18' or 20' trailers. :bang:


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 4, 2012)

oke:


srcarr52 said:


> $63 of wire gauge drills and a pin vise...
> not lean seizing your GTG build off saw...
> PRICELESS!



HDA199b...... that is free!........... PRICELESS!!oke:


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 4, 2012)

Bill G said:


> Which is???????????????



I posted a link to my classified post last night. Or you can pm me? Really don't wanna upset the moderators.


----------



## ancy (Oct 4, 2012)

struggle said:


> I'm after the XDM .45 would be good as well. Don't like the Glocks handle ergonomics. Seems many people favor them. XDMs that I have handled feel very nice in the hand. But in my area one at Scheels will set a person back $700 with the silver top



Family friends shop Welcome to Shooters Outlet let me know if you see anything you want or give them a call inventory changes by the minute. I will bring it down Saturday!!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 4, 2012)

Anyone interested in reading a 550xp for a poulan pro655bp... Ported would be best...


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 4, 2012)

So I got one of my favorite the 056MagII Hedgerow's favorite the painted saw Lurch2's favorite yellow saw all in the van. Any special request saws?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 4, 2012)

Packing


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 4, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Packing



Make sure the black and yellow saw below the bench gets packed up. You can send it to me for safe keeping if you like. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 4, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> oke:
> 
> HDA199b...... that is free!........... PRICELESS!!oke:



It wouldn't be fair... I have to use the Zama to give everyone else a chance. :check:


----------



## struggle (Oct 4, 2012)

I have nothing ready to take:taped: Will bring something as of this afternoon I might get to some stuff done (carb kit and fuel line in the Homie 2000). 

Been busy all week with other stuff:censored:


----------



## mweba (Oct 4, 2012)

mx_racer428 said:


> Anyone interested in reading a 550xp for a poulan pro655bp... Ported would be best...



May as well throw in a 372...:jester:


----------



## mweba (Oct 4, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> It wouldn't be fair... I have to use the Zama to give everyone else a chance. :check:



Pfffft


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 4, 2012)

mweba said:


> Pfffft



Is that you spitting out your coffee? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 4, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> Is that you spitting out your coffee? :msp_biggrin:



No... Mitch just leaks inadvertently...
:bad_smelly:


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 4, 2012)

mweba said:


> Pfffft



BWHAHAHAHA


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 4, 2012)

Nathan, do u want our sawbucks? good for 8" and under stuff!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 4, 2012)

mweba said:


> May as well throw in a 372...:jester:



I really have no use for the 655bp but love my 346 and really would like to get my hands on a good running 550xp. 655 has a 36" oe bar with two good .404 chains.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 4, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> Nathan, do u want our sawbucks? good for 8" and under stuff!



I haven't made any yet so one set for the race cant would be very much welcome!


----------



## nstueve (Oct 4, 2012)

anyone interested in a Partner 5000 or 7000? I'm headed to the honey hole and I know there is a Partner there. Not sure if it's a 5000 or 7000...

give me a call and let me know i'm headed there now...
Nathan

515-two zero two-4106


----------



## struggle (Oct 4, 2012)

nstueve said:


> anyone interested in a Partner 5000 or 7000? I'm headed to the honey hole and I know there is a Partner there. Not sure if it's a 5000 or 7000...
> 
> give me a call and let me know i'm headed there now...
> Nathan
> ...



He said Honey Hole:love1:


----------



## mweba (Oct 4, 2012)

nstueve said:


> anyone interested in a Partner 5000 or 7000? I'm headed to the honey hole and I know there is a Partner there. Not sure if it's a 5000 or 7000...
> 
> give me a call and let me know i'm headed there now...
> Nathan
> ...



I could still use those mac pistons we spoke about.


----------



## Bill G (Oct 4, 2012)

struggle said:


> He said Honey Hole:love1:



At least he didn't say "glory hole"


----------



## struggle (Oct 4, 2012)

Bill G said:


> At least he didn't say "glory hole"



Trouble trouble in before the lock:msp_scared:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 4, 2012)

I was given a MS210 ugliest thing you ever saw, spark no compression anyone need any parts? Both handles broke I'm not sure there are any good parts left :bang: I take that back crank handle is ok.

Edit and the coil is ok if you need one holler at me.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 4, 2012)

This saw won fifth place at the MO. clamshell build off this past spring it is getting dropped off at Hedgerow's place "he don't know it yet" I have reason to think the last builder left it stock 






029super


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 4, 2012)

Other members will try to put a different "spin" on the place that saw won at the race. :bang:


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 4, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Other members will try to put a different "spin" on the place that saw won at the race. :bang:



5th don't sound too bad Stephen... I know what it's like to be "5th"...
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 4, 2012)

It's getting close boys... Weekend lumberjack won't be able to make it up, but his 350 is done and we are making plans to give it a ride up there in the mystery machine...


----------



## mweba (Oct 4, 2012)

I'll have the local authorities alerted, waiting on the border :msp_angry:


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 4, 2012)

mweba said:


> I'll have the local authorities alerted, waiting on the border :msp_angry:



We're hangin corn stalks on the sides...
They'll never even see us...
:msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 4, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> We're hangin corn stalks on the sides...
> They'll never even see us...
> :msp_wink:



Now that's funny.


----------



## struggle (Oct 4, 2012)

I now have one saw ready to take hope to bring more than one
:banghead:

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 4, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> It's getting close boys... Weekend lumberjack won't be able to make it up, but his 350 is done and we are making plans to give it a ride up there in the mystery machine...


Wait a minute, the big guy will not be there? In shock, I guess I'll have to fill in somehow. He and I rebuilt my Makita 6401 with an NWP BBK, thus creating a stallion. I'll try to represent his genius.

See you at sundown tomorrow. Do I need to bring any firewood bundles? Somebody said we might be short of wood heat. opcorn:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 4, 2012)

Bad news. Me and maybe Grizzly might be a scratch. Car started growling at me on the way to work, suspect frt wheel bearing. Called my wrench bender and he will try to get it up tomorrow but no promises.

Grizzly pm coming.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 4, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Bad news. Me and maybe Grizzly might be a scratch. Car started growling at me on the way to work, suspect frt wheel bearing. Called my wrench bender and he will try to get it up tomorrow but no promises.
> 
> Grizzly pm coming.



Whaaaaattt!!!???
Load up the wood truck!!!


----------



## struggle (Oct 4, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Bad news. Me and maybe Grizzly might be a scratch. Car started growling at me on the way to work, suspect frt wheel bearing. Called my wrench bender and he will try to get it up tomorrow but no promises.
> 
> Grizzly pm coming.



That's a one hour repair on a hoist 1 1/2 on a floor jack. No worries get it done and stop hitting curbs with it like a demo car:taped:


----------



## mweba (Oct 4, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Now that's funny.



If my mother recognizes you, I'm going to have some serious life evals/therapy bills in my future...


----------



## mweba (Oct 4, 2012)

I know you said you weren't in iowa in the late seventies but who can you really trust...


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 4, 2012)

mweba said:


> I know you said you weren't in iowa in the late seventies but who can you really trust...



Funny


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 4, 2012)

*Norwalk, IA or Bust*

Look at it this way. I have to deliver a full truckload of firewood tomorrow morning (that's 80 cu ft) to a customer and 200 miles aways from the Iowa GTG. I'll still be there in Norwalk before sundown Friday, one way of the other. 

That's my objective. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tree monkey (Oct 4, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Bad news. Me and maybe Grizzly might be a scratch. Car started growling at me on the way to work, suspect frt wheel bearing. Called my wrench bender and he will try to get it up tomorrow but no promises.
> 
> Grizzly pm coming.



just put a dolly under it, good to go


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Oct 4, 2012)

Wood Doctor said:


> Wait a minute, the big guy will not be there? In shock, I guess I'll have to fill in somehow. He and I rebuilt my Makita 6401 with an NWP BBK, thus creating a stallion. I'll try to represent his genius.
> 
> See you at sundown tomorrow. Do I need to bring any firewood bundles? Somebody said we might be short of wood heat. opcorn:



I vote for firewood bundles. Thinkin' they'll come in mighty handy, based on tonight's temps here. I promise to feed the fire 'til the wee hours. Now, if for some reason there was no firewood to be had, I bet we could have the place clear cut in NO time......

Wait, I think I already read about what might happen if clear cutting were to occur.


----------



## struggle (Oct 4, 2012)

Ok I kind of feel like a girl trying to pick out an outfit for tomorrow. How this what i came up with for an outfit

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 4, 2012)

ronaldo ,homey410 and i plan on leaving the alps around 2:00 ,should be there 4ish if need help with finishing touches.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 4, 2012)

struggle said:


> He said Honey Hole:love1:


Speaking of honey hole... Check my score out!!!!
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/210484.htm



mweba said:


> I could still use those mac pistons we spoke about.


sorry no big mac's to be seen... I'd have to dig pretty deep and didn't have the time before they closed.



arborealbuffoon said:


> I vote for firewood bundles. Thinkin' they'll come in mighty handy, based on tonight's temps here. I promise to feed the fire
> 'til the wee hours. Now, if for some reason there was no firewood to be had, I bet we could have the place clear cut in NO time......
> Wait, I think I already read about what might happen if clear cutting were to occur.


Should have plenty of fire wood... I have 5big 40+in rounds from an elm that are my test cutting logs... Plus plenty of wood in the shed. bring a few bundles if you wish...

Struggle...
I'd going to dawn a pair of overalls, dirty tee-shirt, and probably some sort of hat. If you want to plan to match that is..

Oh BTW. Here is the sign to look for off hwy 28. 4mile north of martensdale (left turn) or 4miles south of norwalk (right turn). Big A-frame on SW corner of Fulton and 50th Ave "T" intersection!






Also!!! CAMO cupcakes to snack on!!!!! How cool is that! Thanks wifey!


----------



## nstueve (Oct 4, 2012)

almost forgot... eye candy for Hedgerow!


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 4, 2012)

mweba said:


> If my mother recognizes you, I'm going to have some serious life evals/therapy bills in my future...



Now THAT'S funny!!!!
Hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!
Wish I could double like that...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## heimannm (Oct 4, 2012)

I am thinking I will bring a few big ones, a few small ones, maybe a couple of in betweeners, a few gear drives including the BP-1, a few for Bill to take back to SE Iowa, and some assorted vintage parts & stuff for anyone interested to pick through. Oh yeah, the bone stock well broken in 2050 for comparison.

And one smoked pork loin.

Any requests?

Mark


----------



## mweba (Oct 4, 2012)

nstueve said:


> sorry no big mac's to be seen... I'd have to dig pretty deep and didn't have the time before they clclosed



Big macs? How about the titan 50 and 57's we talked about dragging out.


----------



## mweba (Oct 4, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Now THAT'S funny!!!!
> Hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!
> Wish I could double like that...:hmm3grin2orange:



I'll hang a cig out muh mouth for a photo op with Stephen :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mweba (Oct 4, 2012)

heimannm said:


> I am thinking I will bring a few big ones, a few small ones, maybe a couple of in betweeners, a few gear drives including the BP-1, a few for Bill to take back to SE Iowa, and some assorted vintage parts & stuff for anyone interested to pick through. Oh yeah, the bone stock well broken in 2050 for comparison.
> 
> And one smoked pork loin.
> 
> ...



I need a rear handle for a bp-1. Have one laying round for me?


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 4, 2012)

nstueve said:


> almost forgot... eye candy for Hedgerow!



Eye candy... That one is as nice in orange as mine is in blue!!!

Should go nicely with the 5100S my good friend Specter sent me today...
I'll have to leave the 120 super here at the shop for a replacement for the Black 039 though...
But the 039 is worth bringing... It's the only Stihl I've ever built that I actually like...:msp_scared:


----------



## heimannm (Oct 4, 2012)

Mitch - Stop by tomorrow if you have a chance, I have 4 or 5 boxes from the same place I found my BP-1 a couple of years ago. Not sure what all I am goin to find.

Mark


----------



## chainsawnut460 (Oct 4, 2012)

Treemonkey and I are still trying to figure out what saws to bring and praobly will be until we pull out the drive way I'm sure well forget something we always do:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## struggle (Oct 4, 2012)

heimannm said:


> I am thinking I will bring a few big ones, a few small ones, maybe a couple of in betweeners, a few gear drives including the BP-1, a few for Bill to take back to SE Iowa, and some assorted vintage parts & stuff for anyone interested to pick through. Oh yeah, the bone stock well broken in 2050 for comparison.
> 
> And one smoked pork loin.
> 
> ...



Adjustable carb for the PM55 adjustment on the body of Carb
tank cork gasket (2) for said series of saw.
oiler related gaskets front cover as well (2 sets) for said series saw.
(2) fuel lines as well for said series

Do I need to bring the old carb along? I was going to leave those saws home as they need to much done to them as of now to run until I get said parts since BOB is MIA:bang: I have dead presidents 

Oh and I also have a DOLMAR 9010 *just saying*:msp_wub:


----------



## struggle (Oct 4, 2012)

chainsawnut460 said:


> Treemonkey and I are still trying to figure out what saws to bring and praobly will be until we pull out the drive way I'm sure well forget something we always do:hmm3grin2orange:



He be taking one of mine home 

I do want it back though


----------



## chainsawnut460 (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh what ya sendin back with us?


----------



## struggle (Oct 4, 2012)

chainsawnut460 said:


> Oh what ya sendin back with us?



its in this picture and doesn't start with an 0


----------



## chainsawnut460 (Oct 4, 2012)

I geuss I'll just find out in a couple days


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 4, 2012)

struggle said:


> its in this picture and doesn't start with an 0



Why do you taunt me with that 9010???
I don't need another...


----------



## specter29 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Why do you taunt me with that 9010???
> I don't need another...



forget the 9010 I'd be drooling over the Mac


----------



## struggle (Oct 4, 2012)

chainsawnut460 said:


> I geuss I'll just find out in a couple days



I thought by saying it doesn't start with an 0 it would be easy to pick out. MS460


----------



## struggle (Oct 4, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Why do you taunt me with that 9010???
> I don't need another...



You actually try to justify your saws:msp_ohmy:



specter29 said:


> forget the 9010 I'd be drooling over the Mac



I darn near broke my hand tonight trying to start it. There's a reason it has a compression release on it that I sometimes forget to reset after it fires on choke.


----------



## chainsawnut460 (Oct 4, 2012)

I figured that's what it was scott told me we were bringin a 460 home that's good though it can keep mine company on the way home


----------



## nstueve (Oct 5, 2012)

chainsawnut460 said:


> Treemonkey and I are still trying to figure out what saws to bring and praobly will be until we pull out the drive way I'm sure well forget something we always do:hmm3grin2orange:



gas, bar oil and saws!?!?!?!? 


Hey,
I know I can find them myself but would anyone happen to have a 42mm 024 or a 44mm 026 piston? New, OEM, AM... whatever... I can order them from northwoods but I thought if someone happened to have a spare Meteor or something I'd jump on it. got several 024/026 carcasses waiting on a new slug...


----------



## ancy (Oct 5, 2012)

Got them ready for the prom now they just need dates.






Sent from my XT881 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 5, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Whaaaaattt!!!???
> Load up the wood truck!!!



It's a concept, but $250 for gas for the trip would be a kick in the wallet I don't need. If I don't make it down, it'll get loaded multiple times, I'm still taking tomorrow off work, might as well cut wood.



struggle said:


> That's a one hour repair on a hoist 1 1/2 on a floor jack. No worries get it done and stop hitting curbs with it like a demo car:taped:



I'm leaving it to my buddy with the shop and the tools, along with the experience. He's gotta work till noon at his real job, if it's up and running it will be a later trip than I planned on.

Time for a nap, 48 hours of work since 3pm Monday has me holding the eyelids open with toothpicks.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 5, 2012)

heimannm said:


> Any requests?
> 
> Mark



Yep request any one of the 125cc big boys and the P100 in McCulloch colors if you have that saw I forget the number, maybe 1000?


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 5, 2012)

I heard an internal "squeak" in my 350 last night, so she is all in pieces for a new bearing and reassembly when i get home, then a warm ride by the heater to speed up the hondabond cure!! I have an 044 p&c in good shape 12mm flavor if anyone wants it ill bring it!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 5, 2012)

mweba said:


> I'll hang a cig out muh mouth for a photo op with Stephen :hmm3grin2orange:



Repped, now guess the color of it.  That would be a pic that would be splattered all over AS.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 5, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> It's a concept, but $250 for gas for the trip would be a kick in the wallet I don't need. If I don't make it down, it'll get loaded multiple times, I'm still taking tomorrow off work, might as well cut wood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So take Grizzlyadams car ?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 5, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> I heard an internal "squeak" in my 350 last night, so she is all in pieces for a new bearing and reassembly when i get home, then a warm ride by the heater to speed up the hondabond cure!! I have an 044 p&c in good shape 12mm flavor if anyone wants it ill bring it!



What do you want for it?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 5, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Now THAT'S funny!!!!
> Hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!
> Wish I could double like that...:hmm3grin2orange:



I wonder if he grew his hair out, as to not look like me?


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 5, 2012)

I don't think that's an option anymore for Mitch...
:msp_confused:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 5, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I don't think that's an option anymore for Mitch...
> :msp_confused:



They make those mullet wigs now.. He might just surprise ya...


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 5, 2012)

Mr. Fluffy is in da hause!!! Gave him a 24" bar and new LGX chain... Re-filed and rakers are now at .035... That saw is just mad...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 5, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> They make those mullet wigs now.. He might just surprise ya...



Mitch in a Joe Dirt mullet???
Hmmmmm...
He might start a new trend...


----------



## specter29 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Mr. Fluffy is in da hause!!! Gave him a 24" bar and new LGX chain... Re-filed and rakers are now at .035... That saw is just mad...:msp_sneaky:



told ya


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 5, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Mr. Fluffy is in da hause!!! Gave him a 24" bar and new LGX chain... Re-filed and rakers are now at .035... That saw is just mad...:msp_sneaky:



Is he sniffin out his prior oil markings yet? Grrrrr....


----------



## nstueve (Oct 5, 2012)

man all the hunters on here and not 1 comment on the camo cupcakes! LOL...

Well big day of setup coming for me. Got a aptm this morning but then workin all day to get ready! Got a 35cup coffee pot going!

Here is the view from my back deck this morning!


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 5, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Is he sniffin out his prior oil markings yet? Grrrrr....



He's in the saw tree with the old 372...
The old saw has a louder bark than Mr Fluffy, thus, still has the bluff on him...
So they get along...


----------



## ancy (Oct 5, 2012)

I do plan on bringing my Traeger/smoker for the salmon, salmon did show right? If anyone else wants to smoke something it will be there just don't know how much room we will have on it after the salmon. It does make some awesome bacon though. I will bring the popcorn machine and bags, it really does go good with everything. What I will need is a 20A plug to run both and a guess on how much cord to get where I need to be? Popcorn should be right by the action, seems like a lot of you guys eat itopcorn:!! Might be 10ish before I show as I will be deer hunting in the morning. Is there a set lunch time? The salmon takes around 3 hours. I could skip hunting, I will see what is on the trail cams before I commit to skipping! Oh ya and some saws!


----------



## mweba (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm ready with one exception, have to make an extra set of custom muffler bolts for the tre phiddee. You know, just in case :bang:


----------



## mweba (Oct 5, 2012)

How many saws in the build off? Bring new loops for them?


----------



## wendell (Oct 5, 2012)

mweba said:


> If my mother recognizes you, I'm going to have some serious life evals/therapy bills in my future...



I hadn't thought of it before but there is quite the resemblance between you two. Well, except for Stephen's omnipresent cigarette.


I wonder how many "twins" we have on this site. There's you two, SawTroll and me,...

Somebody should start a thread.


----------



## mweba (Oct 5, 2012)

wendell said:


> I hadn't thought of it before but there is quite the resemblance between you two. Well, except for Stephen's omnipresent cigarette.
> 
> 
> I wonder how many "twins" we have on this site. There's you two, SawTroll and me,...
> ...



I hope, for their sake, no one else resembles Stump


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 5, 2012)

mweba said:


> I hope, for their sake, no one else resembles Stump



Are you saying I'm not to bad to look at?


----------



## mweba (Oct 5, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Are you saying I'm not to bad to look at?



In front if this committee, I would like evoke my fifth amendment right. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## nstueve (Oct 5, 2012)

So who's it gonna be??? Who's gonna get here first!?!?!?!?!:msp_smile:

Mitch, you could always stop at the gas station and get some candy cigs...??? they still make those don't they???


----------



## struggle (Oct 5, 2012)

nstueve said:


> So who's it gonna be??? Who's gonna get here first!?!?!?!?!:msp_smile:
> 
> Mitch, you could always stop at the gas station and get some candy cigs...??? they still make those don't they???



I'm predicitng an arrival time for us around 7 so we won't be first. Just need enough time to get the 029 reconditioned. YOu have all the needed tools? I wasn't planning on bringing any


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm bringing some tools if needed.


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 5, 2012)

I have a 20+lbs bag of tools as usual in the truck. I also have a compression gauge, Silvey grinder, my HF grinder, breaker/spinner, about 25' of Stihl RSLK chain, screw gun for setting up the CS mill... am I forgetting anything I promised I'd bring?


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 5, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> What do you want for it?



Will talk.. :cool2:


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 5, 2012)

nstueve said:


> So who's it gonna be??? Who's gonna get here first!?!?!?!?!:msp_smile:
> 
> Mitch, you could always stop at the gas station and get some candy cigs...??? they still make those don't they???



Wife and I plan t be there before 9pm tonight. Will be tenting it. Any way we can pitch the rent near my truck to save some energy hauling everything to the tent? I will also be bringing a huge griddle for a camp fire for the am if needed, can cook a full package of bacon at a time.. T-minus 10 hours.. Seems so long to wait..


----------



## struggle (Oct 5, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> I have a 20+lbs bag of tools as usual in the truck. I also have a compression gauge, Silvey grinder, my HF grinder, breaker/spinner, about 25' of Stihl RSLK chain, screw gun for setting up the CS mill... am I forgetting anything I promised I'd bring?



Do you have what is needed to remove a link out of a sthil 28" chain? I will bring it if you can. It was one link to long for a seven pin rim. Works with an 8 though.


----------



## Mo. Jim (Oct 5, 2012)

I should be there around 2:00,I'm less than 90 miles from there now. I'm setting down here at Redding Ia. visiting with friends.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 5, 2012)

struggle said:


> I'm predicitng an arrival time for us around 7 so we won't be first. Just need enough time to get the 029 reconditioned. YOu have all the needed tools? I wasn't planning on bringing any





struggle said:


> Do you have what is needed to remove a link out of a sthil 28" chain? I will bring it if you can. It was one link to long for a seven pin rim. Works with an 8 though.



yes and maybe... I have tons of master links so I can probably fix the chain. What are we looking at 3/8 .063 oregon? different links for different brands of chain... also have a breaker and spinner.

Cleaning my shop now so there should be room to huddle under the heater or fix a saw or two tonight!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 5, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> Will talk.. :cool2:



Talking and trading is my favorite part of a GTG


----------



## nstueve (Oct 5, 2012)

Mo. Jim said:


> I should be there around 2:00,I'm less than 90 miles from there now. I'm setting down here at Redding Ia. visiting with friends.



you an afternoon coffee drinker???? I have a STONG pot on!

Might have the garage strait by then...


----------



## mweba (Oct 5, 2012)

Due to popular request, I will be dragging down a new 550xp for people to play with.......I'd rather not come home with it.....


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 5, 2012)

nstueve said:


> you an afternoon coffee drinker???? I have a STONG pot on!
> 
> Might have the garage strait by then...



Yes he is.


----------



## Bill G (Oct 5, 2012)

*If all* goes well we will be there around 10:30AM Saturday

So Mark,

I remember back on August 18th we discussed the GTG and I said I felt the date was too early as many guys farm and would be in the field. You laughed and said everyone would be done by October 6th. So if all goes well and I make the drive across Iowa will everyone be done?

Bill


----------



## mweba (Oct 5, 2012)

Bill G said:


> *If all* goes well we will be there around 10:30AM Saturday
> 
> So Mark,
> 
> ...



Many are, we will be tonight. Our crop was out last week with custom work left this week. Corn turned out better than expected while bean were a disappointment.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 5, 2012)

Everything I think I need is in the van setting here going over it in my head, heading out in about a hour.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 5, 2012)

Heading out!


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 5, 2012)

struggle said:


> Do you have what is needed to remove a link out of a sthil 28" chain? I will bring it if you can. It was one link to long for a seven pin rim. Works with an 8 though.



Yes, I have links for all major brands/pitch/gauge of chain but I don't have any .404.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 5, 2012)

Ready to load... Last chain debacle remedied...


----------



## Bill G (Oct 5, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> Yes, I have links for all major brands/pitch/gauge of chain but I don't have any .404.



I will have to bring a .404 connector because we may have to shorten the .404 chain for Shane's 2000


----------



## Bill G (Oct 5, 2012)

mweba said:


> Many are, we will be tonight. Our crop was out last week with custom work left this week. Corn turned out better than expected while bean were a disappointment.




Some guys are getting near the end of corn. We are basically done. A lot of guys started beans this week. Chopped silage two weeks ago and there is still corn in the area that is plenty wet that could be chopped.

It has been a year of firsts though. Last weekend was the first time I can ever remember picking ear corn in September and needing to run the air conditioner while doing it.

Bill


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 5, 2012)

Bill G said:


> Some guys are getting near the end of corn. We are basically done. A lot of guys started beans this week. Chopped silage two weeks ago and there is still corn in the area that is plenty wet that could be chopped.
> 
> It has been a year of firsts though. Last weekend was the first time I can ever remember picking ear corn in September and needing to run the air conditioner while doing it.
> 
> Bill



We combine most every year when it's 90 - 100 degrees...
119 day corn is the norm here, but once in a while someone will try and follow up wheat with a 90 or 95 day variety... Under irrigation only though...


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 5, 2012)

Bill G said:


> I will have to bring a .404 connector because we may have to shorten the .404 chain for Shane's 2000



Cool, I have the dies to break and spin them.


----------



## mweba (Oct 5, 2012)

Mm it?


----------



## rburg (Oct 5, 2012)

I hope you take lots of pictures and video for those of us will be attending via the computer. Try to have enough fun for all of us.


----------



## mweba (Oct 5, 2012)

rburg said:


> I hope you take lots of pictures and video for those of us will be attending via the computer. Try to have enough fun for all of us.



If I ever figure out Yew toob thing...:rolleyes2:


----------



## tree monkey (Oct 5, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> It's a concept, but $250 for gas for the trip would be a kick in the wallet I don't need. If I don't make it down, it'll get loaded multiple times, I'm still taking tomorrow off work, might as well cut wood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if you want a ride, be at my place at 5;00 am
or call my cell


----------



## struggle (Oct 5, 2012)

Fire up the grill tallguy and I are getting some steaks for super in Norwalk right now!


Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 5, 2012)

Little fire at gtg

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ancy (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 5, 2012)

sam-tip said:


> Little fire at gtg
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2



Hope there is two extra chairs... Wife and I forgot ours...... T-minus 30-45min till our arrival...


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 5, 2012)

Back from the garage, 5 bills and change later. We changed bearings (by we, I mean my buddy did while I stood around acting helpful  ) in all 4 corners, since there's 230,000 on the old girl. Did a couple other minor details while it was up on the rack as well. After writing that check (still less than a car payment though), I've decided to stay out on this one. I'll be back next spring for sure. For now, time to throw the saws in the truck and get ready for some firewooding tomorrow. I'm hoping for plenty of pics here when I get in tomorrow night.



Bill G said:


> Some guys are getting near the end of corn. We are basically done. A lot of guys started beans this week. Chopped silage two weeks ago and there is still corn in the area that is plenty wet that could be chopped.
> 
> It has been a year of firsts though. Last weekend was the first time I can ever remember picking ear corn in September and needing to run the air conditioner while doing it.
> 
> Bill



Beans are all but gone here, corn is probably 1/3 done, with very little if any drying going on. My farm got picked Wed, averaged 135 bu, pretty normal for my ground, would have been better if the rain didn't shut off about the time Hedgerow came up here. :msp_confused:



tree monkey said:


> if you want a ride, be at my place at 5;00 am
> or call my cell



Thanks Scott, but I think I'm gonna sit this one out.


----------



## heimannm (Oct 5, 2012)

Please save a little wood for the saws tomorrow.

I have my Ranger loaded up:

SP125
77
SP118 (SD166)
SP105
PM1000 (P100)
1-85
PM800 X 2
Titan 57
3-10E
2050
BP-1
4 little JD/Remingtons for Bill to take back to SE Iowa.
Stop watch, tach, digital scale, compression gauge, spare schrader valves, tool box, cooler with soft drinks, spare parts for Struggle, a few odds and ends for folks to sort through in case you need something, could be more that I've forgotten already.

Hopefully I will remember to put the smoked pork in the truck in the morning before I take off...

Mark


----------



## jonsered raket (Oct 5, 2012)

Well looks like i Should hopefully be there by about 9. Cant wait to see all these saws run and meet the fellow saw addicts. Im bringing this old old pioneer i know nothing about its a basket case but wanna get some info on it. Its got a glass sediment bowl? looks like a hog though.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 5, 2012)

Stephen and I just ate way too much beef tenderloin and stuffed peppers...
It's time to turn in... See you all tomorrow...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 5, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Stephen and I just ate way too much beef tenderloin and stuffed peppers...
> It's time to turn in... See you all tomorrow...



Bright and early. Well maybe not so bright.:yoyo::yoyo:


----------



## ancy (Oct 6, 2012)

Made it to the cabin in Redfield.






Sent from my XT881 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ancy (Oct 6, 2012)

Ready!






Sent from my XT881 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nstueve (Oct 6, 2012)

ancy said:


> Ready!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



put the bow away! that's a sunday activity! Cutting wood and eatin tons of food is for tomorrow!!!!


----------



## ancy (Oct 6, 2012)

nstueve said:


> put the bow away! that's a sunday activity! Cutting wood and eatin tons of food is for tomorrow!!!!



Bla bla bla better head to bed. What was the trip time from R to N?

Sent from my XT881 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bill G (Oct 6, 2012)

struggle said:


> Fire up the grill tallguy and I are getting some steaks for super in Norwalk right now!
> 
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2




Shane,

Are you bringing the 655 from WI with you????


----------



## Bill G (Oct 6, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> B, I've decided to stay out on this one. ..............t.



That is sad as I had hoped to meet you. I wanted you to give me a education on chopping silage after you insulted the Illinois boys


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 6, 2012)

Headed north...


----------



## Whistler (Oct 6, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Headed north...



WOW ! 4 hours sleep, on a belly full of beef, and a road trip . Ya gotta admire that ! Hope all goes well for everyone .


----------



## mweba (Oct 6, 2012)

Rolling out


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 6, 2012)

Whistler said:


> WOW ! 4 hours sleep, on a belly full of beef, and a road trip . Ya gotta admire that ! Hope all goes well for everyone .



Make that 2.5 hrs of sleep... Spent time BS ing...
On I 35 now...


----------



## Whistler (Oct 6, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Make that 2.5 hrs of sleep... Spent time BS ing...
> On I 35 now...



HA ! I hope you are riding "shotgun" and not multi-tasking !


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 6, 2012)

Whistler said:


> HA ! I hope you are riding "shotgun" and not multi-tasking !



Perusing A S while driving??? 
Would I do that???


----------



## heimannm (Oct 6, 2012)

Mitch got an early start, I'll be heading out shortly...

Mark


----------



## flyboy553 (Oct 6, 2012)

After attending my first GTG a couple weeks ago at the Dodgegeeks, I sure wish I could have made this one!

Worst part is knowing how much fun you guys are having and not being there to be a part of it! Dang it all anyways!

Enjoy the GTG as it will be over before it starts!!

Ted


----------



## mweba (Oct 6, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Perusing A S while driving???
> Would I do that???



Tablet makes it much easier......just say in.


----------



## benp (Oct 6, 2012)

Whistler said:


> HA ! I hope you are riding "shotgun" and not multi-tasking !



Voice recognition replies. 

Although sometimes, not, real accurate.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 6, 2012)

mweba said:


> Tablet makes it much easier......just say in.



You there yet???


----------



## mweba (Oct 6, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> You there yet???



Half hour out. Will be on time if the "lumber yard" is closed


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 6, 2012)

mweba said:


> Half hour out. Will be on time if the "lumber yard" is closed



Stephen says "what the hell does that mean"???
And he's pissed cause his cell phone gots no bars...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 6, 2012)

Matt you guys should be getting close.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 6, 2012)

We are here.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 6, 2012)

You guys have a blast stay safe. don't eat to much Salmon.


----------



## mweba (Oct 6, 2012)

655bp 394xp


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 6, 2012)

Eric with Mr Fluffy.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 6, 2012)

Couple saws


----------



## moody (Oct 6, 2012)

Where is this place? I have no contact information I'm in norwalk


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 6, 2012)

Steve keep the pictures coming.:yoyo:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## rburg (Oct 6, 2012)

Looks like a good day to burn all of those cookies you will be making.


----------



## mweba (Oct 6, 2012)

Mr. Fluffy!!


----------



## mweba (Oct 6, 2012)

Early group pic


----------



## jonsered raket (Oct 6, 2012)

I was unable to make it, 100 miles from home and i lose my alternator. decided to cut my losses and miss this one. Hope everyone has a blast the pics look good.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## RVALUE (Oct 6, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


>



What's with all the tables at this GTG? Brilliant......

Carry on


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 6, 2012)

RVALUE said:


> What's with all the tables at this GTG? Brilliant......
> 
> Carry on



as the pictures show they are not workoing on swedish saws and Matt is showing off the John Deere's craftsmanship.:yoyo::yoyo:


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 6, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


>



I see Jim has his nose in the machinery................................................HI JIM!!

Carl.

B.T.W. Grandchild #3 was born 4:14 this a.m.......................................Toby Michael...........................four days late.


----------



## mweba (Oct 6, 2012)

Pic


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 6, 2012)

Have you guys done the 350 build off Yet.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 6, 2012)

[

B.T.W. Grandchild #3 was born 4:14 this a.m.......................................Toby Michael...........................four days late.[/QUOTE]

Congradulations Karl.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 6, 2012)

Not yet...


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 6, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Have you guys done the 350 build off Yet.



Yep you got 4th out of six.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 6, 2012)

But was it better than the stock saw?:bang: or was it operator error?


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 6, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> But was it better than the stock saw?:bang: or was it operator error?



Absolutely!!! Ran great... 6 seconds faster than stock... 2 seconds faster than a stock 346!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks WSC, Hedge and Levi for meeting me this morning. Really enjoyed visiting with you guys:biggrin::biggrin:. Wish I could have made the trip. Will see you guys in a couple weeks. Talk to you sooner.


----------



## RVALUE (Oct 6, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Thanks WSC, Hedge and Levi for meeting me this morning. Really enjoyed visiting with you guys:biggrin::biggrin:. Wish I could have made the trip. Will see you guys in a couple weeks. Talk to you sooner.



Glad to see the solidarity amongst the masses....


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 6, 2012)

We're headed south.. With 4 more saws than we left with...:msp_confused:
But they're dandy's!!!


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 6, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> We're headed south.. With 4 more saws than we left with...:msp_confused:
> But they're dandy's!!!



Pics. or it didn't happen.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 6, 2012)

67L36Driver said:


> Pics. or it didn't happen.



I sent some to Stephen.... He'll post em when he ain't driving...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns (Oct 6, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> We're headed south.. With 4 more saws than we left with...:msp_confused:
> But they're dandy's!!!


 You two guys collected more saws ? Unbeleivable!!!!


Now what did ya get


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 6, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> We're headed south.. With 4 more saws than we left with...:msp_confused:
> But they're dandy's!!!



I know of one. So what did you guys buy? I mean collect.?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 6, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> We're headed south.. With 4 more saws than we left with...:msp_confused:
> But they're dandy's!!!



You guys drive safe I know its been a long day.:msp_smile:


----------



## nstueve (Oct 6, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> We're headed south.. With 4 more saws than we left with...:msp_confused:
> But they're dandy's!!!



Did anyone get a pic of the "Dolmar Log" with all our saws in it? I'd love a good screen saver shot of them! 

Also thanks for the blue kita!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 6, 2012)

mweba said:


> 655bp 394xp



That 655 looks awfully familiar.... :biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 6, 2012)

Okay we need more pictures.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 6, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Okay we need more pictures.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



All I took today..


----------



## mweba (Oct 6, 2012)

So I walk into the shop just as I get home......and this greets me.....no tag or nothing. Had enough of these today.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 6, 2012)

nstueve said:


> Did anyone get a pic of the "Dolmar Log" with all our saws in it? I'd love a good screen saver shot of them!
> 
> Also thanks for the blue kita!



Sure did... I sent my photos to stephen to load up in the morning...
The Dolmar log was a true spectacle...


----------



## mweba (Oct 6, 2012)

Build off saws.






After hours meeting


----------



## ancy (Oct 6, 2012)

A little milling pictures.











Sent from my XT881 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heimannm (Oct 7, 2012)

First off, huge thanks to Nathan and Doug for setting this up. If you haven't been involved in a GTG you don't know how much time and effort into getting everything ready. Then there is the clean up after we all go home...

We had a great day, weather allowed us to enjoy the fire and there were lots of saws of every age and make. Too much food and great conversations around the fire and the saws. There are no better people than the ones you will find at a gathering like this.

I will get some photos posted tomorrow when I get the computer going, not sure how to do it with this Kindle.

Thanks again Nathan, Doug, you're efforts were most appreciated.

Mark


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 7, 2012)

I just got home will post tomorrow.

thanks everyone I had a great time lots of great folks and saws.


----------



## mweba (Oct 7, 2012)

As always, a great time was had by all and props go out to all involved with the prep work. You know who you are , to much to type.

Although I didn't take many pics, lots of video was taken. On satellite so it will be a while.


----------



## mweba (Oct 7, 2012)

Special thanks to honelite410 and his wife for the home made quilt and the Hosky's Ronald, Hoskvarna for the outfits. Who knew this was a baby shower as well?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 7, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I just got home will post tomorrow.
> 
> thanks everyone I had a great time lots of great folks and saws.



Is that a smurfed 9010? 




mweba said:


> Special thanks to honelite410 and his wife for the home made quilt and the Hosky's Ronald, Hoskvarna for the outfits. Who knew this was a baby shower as well?



Those are some nice looking baby gifts.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 7, 2012)

mweba said:


> Special thanks to honelite410 and his wife for the home made quilt and the Hosky's Ronald, Hoskvarna for the outfits. Who knew this was a baby shower as well?



Now THAT deserves rep!!


----------



## mweba (Oct 7, 2012)

Took the averages for cut times.

Treemonkey (open port 350 unknown chain) 5.5 fastest time 5.28? can't read it very well
Homelite410 (closed port 359 top end, crank and ambition award) 3/8 chain 5.39 fastest time 5.34
mweba (closed port 353 top end, .325 chain) 6.13 6.04 fastest time
SCarr (closed port 353, 3/8 chain) 6.83 6.75 fastest time
Kenneth (346 top end, unknown chain) 7.49 fastest 6.78
Stock 12.38

Others
550xp (half tank .325) 8.81
346xp (chain unknown) 9.75
Treemonkey 026 (no filter as usual, running on diesel) 4.68




100_4932 by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## ancy (Oct 7, 2012)

mweba said:


> Took the averages for cut times.
> 
> Treemonkey (open port 350 unknown chain) 5.5 fastest time 5.28? can't read it very well
> Homelite410 (closed port 359 top end, crank and ambition award) 3/8 chain 5.39 fastest time 5.34
> ...



We did run my 5100 and don't remember the time 5 something.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 7, 2012)

Would like to thank every one that made yesterdays event a success. Sorry I could not make it I have been fighting a cold/ allergies all week. stayed in most of the day yesterday feeling a lot better.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 7, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Is that a smurfed 9010?



you bet! My 3 smurfs are on the front and Matt (hedgerow's) orange dollys are on the back...
One BA log if I do say so myself!

Thanks again to everyone that came short and long distances! I had a blast hosting so I hope everyone had fun cutting!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 7, 2012)

mweba said:


> Special thanks to honelite410 and his wife for the home made quilt and the Hosky's Ronald, Hoskvarna for the outfits. Who knew this was a baby shower as well?



I wish I knew that yesterday that is one of my other hobbies "long arm quilter" but that is very cool and I thank the maker for the effort.

Quilt looks great.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 7, 2012)

WSC how did the P100 hold up.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 7, 2012)

Build of saws.


----------



## mweba (Oct 7, 2012)

Here is the fastest run from each builder. Basically a build what you can, run your own chain. Will edit the video later today to label the saws/builders.

[video=youtube_share;Bfs-4lieZAc]http://youtu.be/Bfs-4lieZAc[/video]


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 7, 2012)

Special thanks to Nathan and Doug for hosting/setting up the GTG. I visited Nathan about a month ago so I know how much of a transformation the place had undergone.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 7, 2012)

That was hedgerows pics.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 7, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> WSC how did the P100 hold up.



Great, I haven't got a pic of it yet I will when I take it out of the van. I do thank you for it. I will take care of it until Dan's


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 7, 2012)

Special thanks to Matt and family for putting up with me. rock


----------



## mweba (Oct 7, 2012)

Will redo the video. See I messed up


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 7, 2012)

I would like to thank Bill G. For setting up the two man saw I know that was work. It was fun to see it run.


----------



## Bill G (Oct 7, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I would like to thank Bill G. For setting up the two man saw I know that was work. It was fun to see it run.



It is a fun saw to run. I wish someone had a video of it


----------



## struggle (Oct 7, 2012)

Big thanks to everyone that makes these GTGs happen and the sponsers for the free goodies:hmm3grin2orange:

Thanks to everyone that shows up.. Everytime is a different experience as the saws change.

Bill G thanks for the showing of rare saws that I have yet to see. Very interesting collection of machines you brought I also lost any desire to run a two man after watching you guys with that beast:msp_razz: That is a lot of work to even set up. Glad you brought them.

Nathan thanks for you letting us crash at your place a day early and hope your wife recovers from all the noise a chaos of the event. Also to the others that provided the machines to move everything around to set this all up. 

Also to the cooks of this deal great food as always. Was hoskys that seemed to be working extensively at the griddle? Great warm breakfast was much apreciated after seeing it was 30 degrees in my tent on Friday:msp_ohmy:

Also thanks to Tree monkey now I'm ruined and want a MS461, Thanks for bringing that for us to see:msp_thumbup: I await hearing from you in the future:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 7, 2012)

Bill G said:


> It is a fun saw to run. I wish someone had a video of it



I do and it is a good one, I have never uploaded ont to YouTube from my phone I will try it today and post tonight wish me luck


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 7, 2012)

Did someone get a picture of the chunk of steel the ruined my 37" chain?


----------



## nstueve (Oct 7, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> Did someone get a picture of the chunk of steel the ruined my 37" chain?



if no-one did... Doug or myself will see that piece in the future and can get a pic. At least I can on my end! Doug is a trooper! he brought the machines to set up and spent a hefty amount of time setting up and then showed up this morning 3 times to take away loads of cookies!!!! My clean-up will definatly be shorter with another social bon-fire in the near future!


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 7, 2012)

I figured you where just going to put those cookie containers outside the back door and burn them all winter.


----------



## moody (Oct 7, 2012)

mweba said:


> Here is the fastest run from each builder. Basically a build what you can, run your own chain. Will edit the video later today to label the saws/builders.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;Bfs-4lieZAc]http://youtu.be/Bfs-4lieZAc[/video]



What's the next build off size? I'll need that bear piss and 3 types of beer in order to compete.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 7, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> I figured you where just going to put those cookie containers outside the back door and burn them all winter.



I was thinking the same thing!!!! 
It was good to meet all you guys finally!
Thanks to all those and the host for puting up with all our noise...


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 7, 2012)

*Gtg*

Many, many thanks to Nathan for hosting and Doug for helping set up. One of the neatest machines I saw there was not even a saw...it was a ToolCat. It was great to meet the guys from OK, MO, WI and IL, also good to see friends I already knew. A big thanks to Kodiakyardboy for the fresh Salmon. That is a treat that we don't experience here very often. Ancy did a great job smoking the fish....it was DELICIOUS and I know there are some pics of the fish, so you'll know that Nathan didn't eat it all before we got there . Here are a few pics I took. Ron


















This tree had Dolmars growing out of it.


----------



## heimannm (Oct 7, 2012)

Let's see if I can find a few different photos from yesterday.

Gregg (Tallguy) and the battery donated to start the 3-10E





Shane (Struggle) trying to make his left arm as long as his right





Shawn (scarr52) measuring up the log against his Husky





Pete (arborealfool) joined the fun





Edwin (Wood Doctor) was raring to go





Mark


----------



## heimannm (Oct 7, 2012)

Matt's son, Matt (Hedgerow), Lurch2, Mo Jim, Mitch (Mweba), and Stephen (WorkSawCollector) staying close to the fire





Mark and Ron Hosky (backs to the camera), Ancy, and Nathan (Nstueve) getting things set up





How about that for a welcome!





A few saws





Doug putting the finishing touches on his 395





Mark


----------



## heimannm (Oct 7, 2012)

Mike (Homelite 410) showing off his 2171





Wood Doctor's load





Scarr52 came ready





Shane working the SP125





Tallguy's muffler spikes





Mark


----------



## rms61moparman (Oct 7, 2012)

Great Pics guys!!!

Looks like I wish I'd have been there!


Mike


----------



## heimannm (Oct 7, 2012)

More saws





More saws





Gregg trying to carry the torch for Wendel





Bill G brought a lot of interesting saws as ususal










Mark


----------



## heimannm (Oct 7, 2012)

Last group for now...

This was refreshing, someone working on something other than a McCulloch





Mr. Fluffy made an appearance. I determined I need something that is a lot more forgiving so I'll stay with the PM800





Bill G and son Nathan running the two man





Smoked salmon was enjoyed by many





I liked the lemon pepper variety myself





Mark


----------



## TALLGUY (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm so glad I left the sweatpants at home. Big thank you to everyone who put this on especially Nathan. I'm so excited I have a saw built this century. The MS290 looks like a baby in my room of antiques. I had a fantastic time meeting all the new people. Once I get my pictures uploaded I'll post some I know I have a picture of Scarr52 metal. I removed the metal so no one would hit it on the next run it was a really big nail.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 7, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> I figured you where just going to put those cookie containers outside the back door and burn them all winter.



nah... some cookies were too big and doug has a bigger fire box than I do. Plus those caged pallets were his. I'll cut up the rest of the log pile and split it for winter burning.

As for the nail I did find the chunk and can get pics of both sides. We got that tree from a back yard that didn't have any wires cirss-crossing so I thought it would be clean. Sorry about the chain Shaun can you save it or not?

Greg, I don't see ms390 in your sig yet? LOL...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 7, 2012)

Great pictures.:msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup: Wished I could have made it.:msp_mellow::msp_mellow:


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 7, 2012)

nstueve said:


> nah... some cookies were too big and doug has a bigger fire box than I do. Plus those caged pallets were his. I'll cut up the rest of the log pile and split it for winter burning.
> 
> As for the nail I did find the chunk and can get pics of both sides. We got that tree from a back yard that didn't have any wires cirss-crossing so I thought it would be clean. Sorry about the chain Shaun can you save it or not?
> 
> Greg, I don't see ms390 in your sig yet? LOL...



It was a 37" half skip square ground and had only been sharpened once. I can save it but it will spend a long time on the grinder, oh well that grinder needs some testing anyway. While I was gone my uncle dropped off a box of chains for me to sharpen so I'll be running one grinder or another all week.


----------



## TALLGUY (Oct 7, 2012)

View attachment 256169
View attachment 256170




scarr52 this is your chains worst nightmare



chainsaws do grow on trees?

I just found a system to put the pics online. Sorry they are huge. I am lucky I can get them online at all. I have't gotten around to adding my new baby to the signature. I was glad to hear Andy say that the plug will come with future kits customers receive. I am itching to get it running and see what these new fangled thing are all about.
The pic of the metal was before I did some carving to see how big chuck was. I didn't take a after pic. I made use of a powersharp for the carving.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 7, 2012)

*Got All My Saws Running...*

... at one time or another. I tried the rebuilt Makita 6401 with the NWP BB Kit and it ran like a soldier. Pulled both a 24" and a 32" bar. It's now my favorite saw of all time. Power to burn.

Nathan tuned up my "limbing saw" MS 290 in less than 15 minutes. It's also now in great shape. How he managed to do this along with everything else is amazing.

I ate too much, slept too little, wore mystelf out, and had a fabulous time. My hat's off to the host. What a show!


----------



## Lurch2 (Oct 7, 2012)

As always, good food, good people, good time. Thanks to all who make it happen.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 7, 2012)

Wood Doctor said:


> ... at one time or another. I tried the rebuilt Makita 6401 with the NWP BB Kit and it ran like a soldier. Pulled both a 24" and a 32" bar. It's now my favorite saw of all time. Power to burn.
> 
> Nathan tuned up my "limbing saw" MS 290 in less than 15 minutes. It's also now in great shape. How he managed to do this along with everything else is amazing.
> 
> I ate too much, slept too little, wore mystelf out, and had a fabulous time. My hat's off to the host. What a show!




Sorry Ed.. I was supposed to give you a 20" bar with a special chain to run, and it got left in the pile of saws... 
I'll make it up to ya somehow... 
I'm thinking you got the best "would be" door prize out of the bunch eh???:msp_biggrin:
That 6401 runs pretty good...


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Oct 7, 2012)

Despite it being a very long day yesterday, I had still had fun. Thanks to the hosts, treemonkey for the ride, and to everyone for a good time. Good to put some more faces to names as well. I have some pictures I'll try to put up tomorrow if I can.


----------



## heimannm (Oct 8, 2012)

At the Iowa Fall GTG last year I passed along a piece of lumber to Wood Doctor that I had been given in Brasil, supposedly some kind of Brasilian cherry. I thought Ed could do something nice with it.

Little did I know, I would get it back looking like this:

















Now I just have to decide which treasures to keep in the new tool box.

Thanks Doc!

Mark


----------



## heimannm (Oct 8, 2012)

A few more photos of eating and building...





















I heard the time was just under 50 minutes with Mweba doing the work. I would add 4 hours if I were attempt it myself...

Mark


----------



## nstueve (Oct 8, 2012)

heimannm said:


> I heard the time was just under 50 minutes with Mweba doing the work. I would add 4 hours if I were attempt it myself...



if everything were right and laid out I be it would only take 25mins w/ a couple drills... I was mistaken about the saw. I thought I had it apart but looking back I had only cleaned and tried to tune it. I've had more than 2 doz of those things through my garage this last summer. Sorry mitch I should have spent the time to break down and clean so it would be easier on ya... 

It looked like the previous owner installed a AM P&C but was unaware the impulse nipple on the bottom of the cylinder wasn't epoxied down tight which probably caused the air leak making it hard to tune. Either way under 50mins is quite remarkable only using hand tools! 

My hats off to mitch for saving me from having to do it!!  Enjoy the saw greg!

PS: bailey's or NWP need to at least add a 10mm decomp plug with the kit. Most guys will have a 029/290/390/039 that doesn't have a decomp and most would just block the hole and drop it in. If you have a late model with decomp then you could switch your valve over if need be. I'd consider it a incomplete rebuild kit until they throw in a plug...


----------



## heimannm (Oct 8, 2012)

There were a few mystery guests that passed through, I did not capture all in photos and missed a lot of names. Perhaps at some point Nathan can post a list of attendees, or at least PM the list to others so we know who was there.

I briefly met one fellow, Dan Brown, from Missouri. I awoke sometime early Sunday morning with the brain cells clicking wondering if this was the same Dan Brown that I got some McCulloch bars from in 2011.

Dan are you out there? Reading this thread? Are you one in the same?

Mark


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 8, 2012)

I saw Nathan had stuck his matching blue's in a log and it looked like an opportunity... 
That's one kick ass log... Just sayin...






Even Mark H. got in on the action with a rare "yellow" 166!!! We needed a counter weight... :hmm3grin2orange:






Even more AWESOME!!!

I stuck Ancy's 5100S and 7901 in for good measure...


----------



## heimannm (Oct 8, 2012)

That looks like at least a $5,000 log to me.

Mark


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 8, 2012)

heimannm said:


> That looks like at least a $5,000 log to me.
> 
> Mark



Priceless...
:msp_sneaky:

It was great meeting you Mark... 
Next time I need to run that 125!!!:bang:


----------



## nstueve (Oct 8, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Priceless...
> :msp_sneaky:
> 
> It was great meeting you Mark...
> Next time I need to run that 125!!!:bang:



I can't believe I missed running that 166 or one of the 090's! Also missed talking with shaun more about milling! Grrr... Seems kinda like you don't get enough time to enjoy yourself if you're hosting. Maybe a mini-GTG will fix that for me...??? cough cough... MIKE?

Don't know if I posted this yet but most of the GTG site is already clean. Few cookies here and there but Doug already came and got 2 loads of wood and a 3rd trip for the ToolCat and a few empty wood baskets. And we burned a lot of cookies to keep warm too!  I moved the big walnut back down to the lower level and dropped it on some notched logs. Maybe Shaun will be back this fall and we could slice that thing up... I know he'll be back if he wants that 655! LOL... If not, it can sit and dry for a year!

Also for clearification... If I remember correctly, Scott told me that not all 655's with a boost port were marked BP. So that means I might have a BP cylinder even though the saw isn't marked BP. Anyone want to confrim this tid bit?


----------



## heimannm (Oct 8, 2012)

They were all laying there all day for anyone to try. Of course, unless you know the McSecrets you may not be able to get one started.

I have to go through a routine with both the Titan 57 and PM1000 trying to remember which was on the choke and stop switch. Often get it wrong for the first dozen pulls or so.

I often stop them with the choke, but even when I do use the stop switch I immediately switch it on again. I rarely check the switch when I pick up a saw and frequently have issues starting one of my saws if someone else had run it last.

Mark


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 8, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Priceless...
> :msp_sneaky:
> 
> It was great meeting you Mark...
> Next time I need to run that 125!!!:bang:



125 ran great


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 8, 2012)

heimannm said:


> They were all laying there all day for anyone to try. Of course, unless you know the McSecrets you may not be able to get one started.
> 
> I have to go through a routine with both the Titan 57 and PM1000 trying to remember which was on the choke and stop switch. Often get it wrong for the first dozen pulls or so.
> 
> ...



By the way, I caught you grinning just a little bit while you were running the Stumpbroke 372...
Should have gotten a picture...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 8, 2012)

Didn't know if anyone else got this on vid or not...
So here it is...:hmm3grin2orange:

[video=youtube;1-54jVYkWMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-54jVYkWMQ&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=3&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## TALLGUY (Oct 8, 2012)

heimannm said:


> That looks like at least a $5,000 log to me.
> 
> Mark



Finaly found out what makes a $5000 saw log. Everyone tries to tell me every black walnut log is worth that. I don't think that log was even black walnut.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 8, 2012)

Big thank you to Nathan and Doug for putting this on for us, I know what it takes. It was really nice to meet all that i talked with a is nice to put faces with names!! I now have a chrush on Princess and would like to get to know Mr. Fluffy some more too.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: Thank you to Mitch and Shaun and Hedgerow for all he help with my build off saw, that sure was a learning experience!


----------



## mweba (Oct 8, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> By the way, I caught you grinning just a little bit while you were running the Stumpbroke 372...
> Should have gotten a picture...
> :msp_sneaky:



It was a nervous grin


----------



## nstueve (Oct 8, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Didn't know if anyone else got this on vid or not...
> So here it is...:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> [video=youtube;1-54jVYkWMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-54jVYkWMQ&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=3&feature=plcp[/video]



I want a rematch! I'm going to figure out how to sharpen that long saw... Maybe get a rematch in the spring!

Also just for details: me in Yellow with a crosscut long saw (on right) and Lurch2 (?) on the left with a Wright reciprocating saw.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 8, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Didn't know if anyone else got this on vid or not...
> So here it is...:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> [video=youtube;1-54jVYkWMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-54jVYkWMQ&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=3&feature=plcp[/video]



Thanks.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 8, 2012)

Jake and the fat Pipe...:hmm3grin2orange:

[video=youtube;KyyGfqdxqfw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyyGfqdxqfw&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=2&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 8, 2012)

mweba said:


> Took the averages for cut times.
> 
> Treemonkey (open port 350 unknown chain) 5.5 fastest time 5.28? can't read it very well
> Homelite410 (closed port 359 top end, crank and ambition award) 3/8 chain 5.39 fastest time 5.34
> ...



SO........ That puts me in first place? :msp_confused:


----------



## ancy (Oct 8, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> SO........ That puts me in first place? :msp_confused:



I see a close second.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 8, 2012)

ancy said:


> I see a close second.



Yup... Scott nudged ya...


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 8, 2012)

I'd like to thank Work Saw Collector for taking down the times and doing his best to keep things in order. Also I'd like to thank the people running the watches but I didn't see who they were.


----------



## ancy (Oct 8, 2012)

Hedge do you remember what my 5100 came in at? Looks like it beat the 346/2153 by a bit! Oh the log was small, softer, etc. etc. etc.....


----------



## heimannm (Oct 8, 2012)

I feel pretty good about my stock 2050 (well broken in) still finished in the top 10!

Mark


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 8, 2012)

heimannm said:


> I feel pretty good about my stock 2050 (well broken in) still finished in the top 10!
> 
> Mark



I was pretty adamant that we didn't need a second baseline cut. It was too painful to watch.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 8, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> I was pretty adamant that we didn't need a second baseline cut. It was too painful to watch.



Man that's rough ha ha ha.


----------



## heimannm (Oct 8, 2012)

Later in the day I ran Struggles 5100S with the vangaurd chain and my 2050, the 2050 was the quicker saw and I know it is not fast.

I also ran Hedgerow's 5100 with the grabby chain, I could still have been in the top 10 but would have moved down a place I'm sure.

Mark


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 8, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> SO........ That puts me in first place? :msp_confused:



I'm Guessing you're the first 1 to find the cheese...


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 8, 2012)

ancy said:


> Hedge do you remember what my 5100 came in at? Looks like it beat the 346/2153 by a bit! Oh the log was small, softer, etc. etc. etc.....



Your 5100 ran great! It was a 6 something... But it's unusually zippy for a stock 5100, so hold on to that one...
I've found the saw manufacturers will turn out freaky good stock saws from time to time... Wiggs has an 044 that is that way, and you're 5100S is a strong runner too. Sunfish had a 346 that was that way too. :msp_confused:


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 8, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I'm Guessing you're the first 1 to find the cheese...



Scott didn't bring me any string whips!!!:msp_sneaky:
You're gonna have to talk to that monkey...
All he brings is fast saws... No cheese...


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Oct 8, 2012)

Race of the ages: Wright blade saw vs. a Monkey-Wards branded Disston crosscut saw. (The Wright won)





Don't rightly know why Wood Doctor is doing the hold-up pose.













Tallguy with the monsterious Efco 940.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 8, 2012)

ancy said:


> I see a close second.



To monkeys 026?


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Oct 8, 2012)

Never have to worry about going home from a GTG hungry.


----------



## ancy (Oct 8, 2012)

mweba said:


> 100_4932 by mweba1, on Flickr



I see

Milke (Homelite410) 5.34 5.41/5.44 5.40
Scott (Treemonkey) 5.68 5.69/5.28 5.35

2 watches 2 times 2 runs

Very close, run them again and might be different!


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 8, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> To monkeys 026?



No, the #'s next to Scott's 350 look like 6's, but they're 1's... You'll have to pardon Stephen's penmanship...
He was shivering that far away from the fire...
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 8, 2012)

Bwahahahah..... Win or lose... First or second.... I care less... I am VERY happy with what I accomplished..


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 8, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> Bwahahahah..... Win or lose... First or second.... I care less... I am VERY happy with what I accomplished..



And it's still running??? Yes???
If so, I'd call that a win win!!!
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> And it's still running??? Yes???
> If so, I'd call that a win win!!!
> :msp_biggrin:



it ran when i got home but i wanna find my squeak before i toast it. I have a feeling it will be a fantastic firewood saw !!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Oct 8, 2012)

Wood Doctor investigates the Makita tree.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 8, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> it ran when i got home but i wanna find my squeak before i toast it. I have a feeling it will be a fantastic firewood saw !!



I'll check my saw guy this week for the part I owe you.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Whistler (Oct 8, 2012)

heimannm said:


> At the Iowa Fall GTG last year I passed along a piece of lumber to Wood Doctor that I had been given in Brasil, supposedly some kind of Brasilian cherry. I thought Ed could do something nice with it.
> 
> Little did I know, I would get it back looking like this:
> 
> ...


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 8, 2012)

Whistler said:


> heimannm said:
> 
> 
> > At the Iowa Fall GTG last year I passed along a piece of lumber to Wood Doctor that I had been given in Brasil, supposedly some kind of Brasilian cherry. I thought Ed could do something nice with it.
> ...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 8, 2012)

heimannm said:


> At the Iowa Fall GTG last year I passed along a piece of lumber to Wood Doctor that I had been given in Brasil, supposedly some kind of Brasilian cherry. I thought Ed could do something nice with it.
> 
> Little did I know, I would get it back looking like this:
> 
> ...





Man Wood Doc that is a nice treasure chest. Mark that would be tough to put tools in. Treasures yes.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 8, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Whistler said:
> 
> 
> > Where is Ed by the way??? I'm first in line for the makita when he gets tired of it...:msp_wink:
> ...


----------



## Bill G (Oct 9, 2012)

Ronaldo said:


> ................. It was great to meet the guys from OK, MO, WI and IL, also good to see friends I already knew. A big thanks to Kodiakyardboy for the fresh Salmon. ................... Ron



Ron,

I could not agree more. Many folks may be lost in geography but OK is a whole long ways south and a bit west of where the GTG was. That was a drive, I am east of the Mississippi and I had a whole lot shorter drive from IL then anyone from OK or south MO


----------



## Bill G (Oct 9, 2012)

heimannm said:


> At the Iowa Fall GTG last year I passed along a piece of lumber to Wood Doctor that I had been given in Brasil,



When you are back down there in Brazil grab some "old growth" Lyptus. You will be amazed at what can be done with it. I say old growth because you well know the properties and the changes it has underwent in just a few years. I wish I would have bought the entire 10,00 bd ft before Kel Welco when belly up


----------



## Bill G (Oct 9, 2012)

Those are some freaking *nice box joint*s. I will bet they were cut with a HAND MADE JIG which is best method


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 9, 2012)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/NfvW1HbsD8M" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Test post.

[video=youtube_share;NfvW1HbsD8M]http://youtu.be/NfvW1HbsD8M[/video]


----------



## Danno (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm sorry to have missed this one. Looks like a great time was had by all! Maybe next time.

Great job by all of documenting with videos and photos.

Special thanks to Mark and Bill. Hopefully I can get ahold of that box of baby saws sometimes soon!


----------



## nstueve (Oct 9, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Where is Ed by the way??? I'm first in line for the makita when he gets tired of it...:msp_wink:
> Good fella... Glad I got to meet him...



NO WAY! I challenge that dibs! 

That saw belongs with the Smurf family up here in Iowa... It wouldn't ever fit in with an Orange Dolmar family... Kinda like living with inlaws!


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 9, 2012)

srcarr's good runnin' 66...

[video=youtube;0Yl7Xr4GS0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Yl7Xr4GS0U&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## chainsawnut460 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> srcarr's good runnin' 66...
> 
> [video=youtube;0Yl7Xr4GS0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Yl7Xr4GS0U&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]



I still think my 210 was faster:hmm3grin2orange: sorry shawn had to throw a little jab out there but seriously nice runnin 66 there


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 9, 2012)

chainsawnut460 said:


> I still think my 210 was faster:hmm3grin2orange: sorry shawn had to throw a little jab out there but seriously nice runnin 66 there



Thanks, it's a work in progress, I think I can get a fair amount more. The exhaust duration is a little below stock and it doesn't have boost ports yet. But it runs pretty good and it's pulling a really aggressive chain with a 10 pin in the concrete wood. I don't know what kind of wood that stick was but I'm glad I wasn't running a 8pin or it would have broke the cutters off that race chain.


----------



## Bill G (Oct 9, 2012)

*When and where is the Spring GTG ??????*

So now that the Fall GTG is history who wants to host a Spring one?


----------



## nstueve (Oct 9, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I saw Nathan had stuck his matching blue's in a log and it looked like an opportunity...
> That's one kick ass log... Just sayin...
> Even Mark H. got in on the action with a rare "yellow" 166!!! We needed a counter weight... :hmm3grin2orange:



That is a rockin log! made it my new screen saver. I do have to ask... Was that 166 origionally yellow? didn't know what rare "yellow" 166 was refering to... Someone changing the color or if Dolmar sent out the 166 in yellow??? someone educate me!


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 9, 2012)

nstueve said:


> That is a rockin log! made it my new screen saver. I do have to ask... Was that 166 origionally yellow? didn't know what rare "yellow" 166 was refering to... Someone changing the color or if Dolmar sent out the 166 in yellow??? someone educate me!



HeimannM can tell you a lot more specifics, but Dolmar made some saws for the yellow AND green companies...
I think he got the yellow one over seas...

And yes... That log is freaking awesome!!!


----------



## nstueve (Oct 9, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> HeimannM can tell you a lot more specifics, but Dolmar made some saws for the yellow AND green companies...
> I think he got the yellow one over seas...
> 
> And yes... That log is freaking awesome!!!



If I ever run into a good priced 166, it might have to shed it's skin and be reborn a Smurf... :eek2:


----------



## mweba (Oct 9, 2012)

nstueve said:


> If I ever run into a good priced 166 it might have to shed it's skin and be reborn a Smurf... :eek2:



I would never give you free parts again!! blasfameeeeeee


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 9, 2012)

nstueve said:


> If I ever run into a good priced 166 it might have to shed it's skin and be reborn a Smurf... :eek2:



A "good priced" 166 is anything under $1000.00...
Good ones are a bit spendy...


----------



## mweba (Oct 9, 2012)

nstueve said:


> That is a rockin log! made it my new screen saver. I do have to ask... Was that 166 origionally yellow? didn't know what rare "yellow" 166 was refering to... Someone changing the color or if Dolmar sent out the 166 in yellow??? someone educate me!



Mac SP118 made for Mac for other markets. Came from Australia


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 9, 2012)

nstueve said:


> That is a rockin log! made it my new screen saver. I do have to ask... Was that 166 origionally yellow? didn't know what rare "yellow" 166 was refering to... Someone changing the color or if Dolmar sent out the 166 in yellow??? someone educate me!



I believe the yellow version was sold by McCulloch and marketed in Australia along side of a few other Dolmars of that era dressed in yellow and dawning a bird emblem. I probably shouldn't mention Australia since it's just a matter of time now before those Aussies dribble all over this thread.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 9, 2012)

I've never found one yet... even in terrible condition! Chances are I'll probably never get the chance to own one...



mweba said:


> I would never give you free parts again!! blasfameeeeeee



Like painting a mac or dolly blue would be that bad... Not any worse than Scott painting Princess pink! LOL!


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 9, 2012)

nstueve said:


> I've never found one yet... even in terrible condition! Chances are I'll probably never get the chance to own one...



I can't remember who it is now, but someone on AS had around 20 of them in their collection. He posted a video scanning around his warehouse a couple months back and I ran out of fingers and toes to count them on. Plus I was busy wiping the drool off my keyboard from the Pioneer P6* and Poulan Pro 655 section.


----------



## mweba (Oct 9, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> I can't remember who it is now, but someone on AS had around 20 of them in their collection. He posted a video scanning around his warehouse a couple months back and I ran out of fingers and toes to count them on. Plus I was busy wiping the drool off my keyboard from the Pioneer P6* and Poulan Pro 655 section.



Leeha


----------



## nstueve (Oct 9, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> I can't remember who it is now, but someone on AS had around 20 of them in their collection. He posted a video scanning around his warehouse a couple months back and I ran out of fingers and toes to count them on. Plus I was busy wiping the drool off my keyboard from the Pioneer P6* and Poulan Pro 655 section.



wouldn't mind seeing that clip/thread if you can hunt it up!


----------



## mweba (Oct 9, 2012)

nstueve said:


> wouldn't mind seeing that clip/thread if you can hunt it up!



There is a search function at the top right


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 9, 2012)

mweba said:


> There is a search function at the top right



You mean the "come here to be frustrated" function???
:msp_mad:


----------



## mweba (Oct 9, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> You mean the "come here to be frustrated" function???
> :msp_mad:



Exactly!  I love to torment Nathan............can you believe he still gives me free beer s amples?


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 9, 2012)

Bill G said:


> So now that the Fall GTG is history who wants to host a Spring one?



Past 2 years hoskvarna, ronaldo, and myself have hosted one north of chelsea. My guess is that we prolly will this year too and is usually last weekend in april!


----------



## nstueve (Oct 9, 2012)

mweba said:


> Exactly!  I love to torment Nathan............can you believe he still gives me free beer s amples?



hmm... maybe i need to change my beer sample policy... :msp_mellow:


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 9, 2012)

mweba said:


> There is a search function at the top right



There you going being an a$$ again! 

Anyway it's better to use google to search AS since the search feature is... well... frustrating at best. To do this stab site:arboristsite.com in front of whatever you want to search for in the google search field and be amazed how simple things can be.

Thread in question... found in 15 seconds. http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/206708.htm


----------



## heimannm (Oct 9, 2012)

There were 6 Dolmar models sold in Australia in McCulloch colors.

SP4300 = 110?
SP5200 = 115
SP5600 = ??
SP6800 = 120
SP85 = 133
SP118 = 166

I think the information above is correct.

I do happen to have the SP85 and SP118 versions in my stable.

Mark


----------



## Madsaw (Oct 9, 2012)

nstueve said:


> I've never found one yet... even in terrible condition! Chances are I'll probably never get the chance to own one...



Nathan,
I might be presuded to get rid of a 655. Kind of got my eye on a toy at the local hardware/gun store.

Mark,
Give me a call next time your over this way. Got a box of Mac service bulletins and service and owner manuals in Mac binds. Plus sales lit from the 60's
Bob


----------



## wendell (Oct 9, 2012)

Now to the important question.

Who do I need to get my beer from?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 9, 2012)

wendell said:


> Now to the important question.
> 
> Who do I need to get my beer from?



What beer? :bang:


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 9, 2012)

*Cherry Tool Box*



WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Man Wood Doc that is a nice treasure chest. Mark that would be tough to put tools in. Treasures yes.


I have a feeling Mark has a set of tools to put in that box. Yes, I built that with "lots of time on my hands" last year. It was a great project.







I resawed the slab of 3" thick Brazillian cherry that Mark found years ago into strips that were about 3/8" thick and then planed them smooth, down to about 5/16". Then I cut the sides, top, and ends to length before box joining them. I ran out of Mark's stock and had to use hard yellow birch for the bottom of the box and the lift-out tray, but that was a small sacrifice.

I have a similar tool box, but smaller, that I use almost every day. It's lasted 14 years. The idea is to make the lift-out tray so that it fits inside the open lld and rests horizontally. I have two metal tool boxes and neither one does that.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## heimannm (Oct 9, 2012)

Bob, I was just over that way last week. Hopefully I can make it back that way sometime in the next 6-8 weeks.

Mark


----------



## nstueve (Oct 10, 2012)

wendell said:


> Now to the important question.
> 
> Who do I need to get my beer from?



you'd still have to get it from me... Nobody but mitch took any home since it wasn't carbonated yet. PM me ur addy...

We going to keep driving this thread until the Spring GTG??? LOL!

Well I gotta make Albert City by 8-9am so I better get going... Ugh to early to be up and to long of a drive ahead...


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 12, 2012)

*Charity for proceeds from raffle*

Gents,

I'm going to donate the proceeds from the MS390 raffle to Josha (Tree sling'r). If you didn't see the thread this week he was injured buy a chipper. I'd prefer to donate the money within our circle where it can directly effect people we know and care for.

If you have any objections please send them to me by tomorrow via PM.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## nstueve (Oct 12, 2012)

I think that is a great idea... No objections from me!


----------



## Lurch2 (Oct 12, 2012)

Good plan


----------



## ancy (Oct 19, 2012)

What are the Iowa GTG guys up to tonight? 

Sent from my XT881 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 19, 2012)

Watching the fire burn in the wood stove with the wife. Not a bad way to spend the night.


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 19, 2012)

Watching the fire burn in the woodstove with my wife and kids. Not a bad way to spend the night!

Ron


----------



## struggle (Oct 19, 2012)

Wondering if I started the fire to soon upstairs as it is something like 84 degrees in the house now:msp_scared:


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 19, 2012)

Ronaldo said:


> Watching the fire burn in the woodstove with my wife and kids. Not a bad way to spend the night!
> 
> Ron



Does a dog and two cats count as kids Ron? Way to one up me!


----------



## ancy (Oct 19, 2012)

Same here!





Just finished some wings and cheese balls.

Sent from my XT881 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 19, 2012)

struggle said:


> Wondering if I started the fire to soon upstairs as it is something like 84 degrees in the house now:msp_scared:



Hmmm.. I concur!


----------



## ancy (Oct 19, 2012)

Man she might kick my A$$ if she knew I posted that, that's funny chit!

Sent from my XT881 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## struggle (Oct 19, 2012)

ancy said:


> Man she might kick my A$$ if she knew I posted that, that's funny chit!
> 
> Sent from my XT881 using Tapatalk 2



What's her cel number? and we want a video of the her throwing you down to the ground and making you scream like a child:msp_scared:


----------



## ancy (Oct 19, 2012)

struggle said:


> What's her cel number? and we want a video of the her throwing you down to the ground and making you scream like a child:msp_scared:



That was last night, and maybe again if see doesn't see this!

Sent from my XT881 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ancy (Oct 19, 2012)

Must be the going temp but we are in the garage.





Sent from my XT881 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 19, 2012)

ancy said:


> That was last night, and maybe again if see doesn't see this!
> 
> Sent from my XT881 using Tapatalk 2



Now that's funny! Best of luck to you sir!


----------



## ancy (Oct 19, 2012)

mx_racer428 said:


> Now that's funny! Best of luck to you sir!



You don't get a house full of kids talking about it:banghead:

Sent from my XT881 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 20, 2012)

You guys got it good. The stove ran me outta the basement, no more chains getting sharpened tonight (number on right is humidity, that's as low as it goes):


----------



## Bill G (Oct 20, 2012)

ancy said:


> What are the Iowa GTG guys up to tonight?,,,,,,,




Wondering why I never heard from Danno ?????????? when his football team was here tonight(Friday 10/19) and I could have given him the saws from the Iowa GTG.

Bill


----------



## Lurch2 (Oct 20, 2012)

Sittin by the fire at the AR GTG.


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 20, 2012)

mx_racer428 said:


> Does a dog and two cats count as kids Ron? Way to one up me!



A dog and two cats may count as kids, but they are less work, and not nearly as much FUN:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup: I do love my girls. Not trying to one up you, bud, just thought it funny that we were doing the same thing.

Ron


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 20, 2012)

Lurch2 said:


> Sittin by the fire at the AR GTG.



Now that sounds like fun!!! Good turnout?

Ron


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 20, 2012)

Lurch2 said:


> Sittin by the fire at the AR GTG.



wish i had more time to to go to more gtgs. good food,good drink,good company ,good saws ,man it dont get any better! have fun guys!:msp_tongue:


----------



## mweba (Oct 20, 2012)

Local Stihl dealer called last night inquiring when the spring and fall GTG is going to be. Sounds like he will be putting together an enclosed trailer of fun........no pole dancers, I asked :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 20, 2012)

mweba said:


> Local Stihl dealer called last night inquiring when the spring and fall GTG is going to be. Sounds like he will be putting together an enclosed trailer of fun........no pole dancers, I asked :hmm3grin2orange:



Would he come all the way down here to the Hoskey farm for the Spring GTG?


----------



## mweba (Oct 20, 2012)

Ronaldo said:


> Would he come all the way down here to the Hoskey farm for the Spring GTG?



Yes sir.


----------



## ancy (Oct 20, 2012)

If it is the same trailer they had in Carroll it will have there whole product line. Not just saws!

Sent from my XT881 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 20, 2012)

So when are we going to have the fall mini GTG? I finally have all my chains sharpened from this GTG so I'm ready to go cut some wood with friends.


----------



## moody (Oct 20, 2012)

mweba said:


> Local Stihl dealer called last night inquiring when the spring and fall GTG is going to be. Sounds like he will be putting together an enclosed trailer of fun........no pole dancers, I asked :hmm3grin2orange:



4 cube build off? It's never too soon to start building since I have no experience I'll need all the time I can get


----------



## nstueve (Oct 20, 2012)

I found two items from the last GTG that people may want back...

1.) Large Yellow and Black handled screw driver (found by where shaun tore his chain up)

2.) Box of what looks to be NOS homelite parts left in middle of GTG area...

I hate to bring this up since so many of you are now good friends of mine but something needs to be said... After looking in every box and every crevace of my messy garage and basement 3-4 times. I looked all friday afternoon and evening and all morning today... Well, one of my good 056 igns is MIA. I'm 100% sure I wouldn't throw it out. Nobody has been in my garage un-accompanied before or since the GTG, and I can't imagine anyone but a chainsaw freak would know what a 056 ign even looks like. Lets be clear, I'm not laying all/any of the blame on the Arboristsite crew I'm just expressing my disgust and sadness that it is missing... :msp_sad::msp_sad:


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 20, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> So when are we going to have the fall mini GTG? I finally have all my chains sharpened from this GTG so I'm ready to go cut some wood with friends.



Give me a couple empty weekends to pull logs and you all can come and cut up my firewood supply.

Ron


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 20, 2012)

nstueve said:


> I found two items from the last GTG that people may want back...
> 
> 1.) Large Yellow and Black handled screw driver (found by where shaun tore his chain up)
> 
> ...




Really wish there was an un-like button right now to click. Really hope the 056 ign turns up!


----------



## struggle (Oct 20, 2012)

I as well hope it turns up for you and us as well:msp_sad: I can't imagine anyone taking something as the thought never crossed my mind anyone would have to evne be concerned about such a thing. 

I hope it is as simple as the scissors I have been looking for the last two weeks. I had pretty much put blame on everyone around me in our household as to the where abouts only to find them last night in the cubby in the fish tank stand that I had obviously put them there in the first place:rant:


----------



## nstueve (Oct 20, 2012)

mx_racer428 said:


> Really wish there was an un-like button right now to click. Really hope the 056 ign turns up!


as rare as they are so do I



struggle said:


> I as well hope it turns up for you and us as well:msp_sad: I can't imagine anyone taking something as the thought never crossed my mind anyone would have to evne be concerned about such a thing.
> 
> I hope it is as simple as the scissors I have been looking for the last two weeks. I had pretty much put blame on everyone around me in our household as to the where abouts only to find them last night in the cubby in the fish tank stand that I had obviously put them there in the first place:rant:



I would hope so too but I have spent the better part of 10-11 hrs looking for them piece by piece, in every box and tool chest and nook and cranny of my garage and basement where I have all my saw stuff. I was very careful to get like parts into the proper boxes when I was cleaning the garage for GTG... And have looked in all boxes 3+ times now. I know my place is messy but not so messy that I shouldn't have found them by now. 

There were a few people at the gtg that weren't AS members but they weren't saw buffs they were just there for the fun. Even if someone were a clepto, I can't imagine someone randomly taking the coil, flywheel, and fan cover if they didn't know what they were... 

Needless to say the saw was a rebuild project for a customer/friend (his grandfathers saw). If I can't find it I'll have to pony up $200+ to get it replaced from what I hear... win some/lose some but still a little hot about it 


Anyhow not to dwell... ANyone know who the box of parts and screw driver belong to. It was suggested the parts box was seen on aborialbaffons tailgate?


----------



## ancy (Oct 21, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> So when are we going to have the fall mini GTG? I finally have all my chains sharpened from this GTG so I'm ready to go cut some wood with friends.



Could do something in Redfield, need to clear a spot for a pole barn.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 21, 2012)

ancy said:


> Could do something in Redfield, need to clear a spot for a pole barn.



you know I'm in w/e you're down! I think th guys had 1/2 planned on a mini gtg just to cut and BS up north though...


----------



## ancy (Oct 21, 2012)

nstueve said:


> as rare as they are so do I
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As far as the parts I think I heard they were free-bees if anybody needed them(in a smaller old cardboard box?). As far as your other MIA parts just sit and look and think, you had alot going on and hopefully just tucked them somewhere. I have found things years later that I was looking for, and other things (wifes wedding ring) that we swear was stolen only to pull the trash off the curb that day to find it($5000+). It's somewhere and just use your mind and I would hope no one here would do that.


----------



## Bill G (Oct 21, 2012)

nstueve said:


> ..................I have spent the better part of 10-11 hrs looking for them piece by piece, in every box and tool chest and nook and cranny of my garage and basement where I have all my saw stuff. I was very careful to get like parts into the proper boxes when I was cleaning the garage for GTG... And have looked in all boxes 3+ times now. I know my place is messy but not so messy that I shouldn't have found them by now. ,,,,,,,,,,,,,



I know what it is like to be frustrated at not finding parts YOU KNOW YOU HAD:msp_smile: I am still looking for a parts Homelite 750 that "disapeared" circa 2008 when a fellow collector was here. I bet in the end I find that 750 just as you will find the 056 parts. Karma is a wicked woman


----------



## Bill G (Oct 21, 2012)

nstueve said:


> I found two items from the last GTG that people may want back...
> 
> 1.) Large Yellow and Black handled screw driver (found by where shaun tore his chain up)..............



Is it a Olympia brand, flat head, and say 3/8x6" on the handle?????????????


----------



## heimannm (Oct 21, 2012)

I did indeed leave a box of parts on Pete's truck. If you still have it, hang on to it or start posting photo's of those parts in case anyone sees something they need. I took them along in the hope that some of the parts could find there way to a more useful place. I will have another box o' similar stuff when I get done sorting out the latest haul.

Mark


----------



## nstueve (Oct 21, 2012)

Bill G said:


> Is it a Olympia brand, flat head, and say 3/8x6" on the handle?????????????



yep it's a large flathead! Yours? pm me your addy.

PS: it's my birthday! shot a doe and spent the day with my wife!


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 21, 2012)

nstueve said:


> yep it's a large flathead! Yours? pm me your addy.
> 
> PS: it's my birthday! shot a doe and spent the day with my wife!



Happy Birthday! Sounds like you had a good one. 
I just cant think that someone in the GTG group would take that ignition,Nathan. Dont like to even think of it, I am really hoping that it shows up somewhere. Not because I am wanting to reveal how poor your looking skills are but would like to see this whole thing cleared up.

Ron


----------



## Bill G (Oct 22, 2012)

nstueve said:


> yep it's a large flathead! Yours? pm me your addy.
> ............



It is a screwdriver not life and death.:msp_biggrin: The funny thing is the reason I had that cheap set was because I kicked a door in at one of our rental houses. I was 40 miles from home and needed to gain "forcible" entry I then need the screwdriver set to put the new lockset in


----------



## ancy (Oct 22, 2012)

*Happy B-Day Nathan!*

Pics on the doe and wife or it didn't happen! I was at the river playing with the two older boys from sun up to sun down, man they were shot(so was I)! 







After that we dropped a large dead oak. The Jonsered dealer was there and wouldn't put my 7901 down. Hell he dropped half the timber with it. 

View attachment 258681


----------



## nstueve (Oct 22, 2012)

ancy said:


> Pics on the doe and wife or it didn't happen!



I'll work on a photo... I figured out my muzzy scope sights were off since I missed at 3 deer (including a nice buck) during this season. I was walking out Sunday morning (Last day of early muzzy) disappointed and a little down about not getting a deer and saw 2 does on the way out. Took a shot looking down the barrel (no iron sights) and got lucky with a solid hit... 

No pics with wife since she wan't nothing to do with my deer hunting.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 22, 2012)

moody said:


> 4 cube build off? It's never too soon to start building since I have no experience I'll need all the time I can get



Hmmmmm....... I wonder if I could fit 4 cubes under the hood of a 350?


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Oct 23, 2012)

Well, I just returned to civilization yesterday. Killing 867 million baby Ponderosas took a wee bit longer than I would have liked.

The mystery box of bits and pieces were put on my tailgate by Mark. He said they were freebies for anyone who wanted some. I was the one who placed them by the fire before I left. Hope that clears up the mystery.

I really enjoyed meeting folks and looking at all the chainsaw p#rn. I had no idea.....but now I guess my cherry's popped on the whole GTG thing. The food was top shelf as well, and between the smoked pork loin, salmon, and other yummy stuff no one went away hungry.

Big thanks to Shawn for the awesome B/C for my old 394. It just looks so right with 34 inches of love hanging on it. Haven't run across anything big enough to test it out yet, but I aint holding my breath. 

Here's a couple pics of some GTG action:

Never posted pics b4, so this is not formatted very well. Hope it works. There is a pic of the Gypsy Wood Wh#re's thinning adventure, as well as the biggest logs I stashed at my Dad's place for construction next summer. Hand peeled and rolled under the roof with a cant hook.....


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Oct 23, 2012)

arborealbuffoon said:


> Well, I just returned to civilization yesterday. Killing 867 million baby Ponderosas took a wee bit longer than I would have liked.
> 
> The mystery box of bits and pieces were put on my tailgate by Mark. He said they were freebies for anyone who wanted some. I was the one who placed them by the fire before I left. Hope that clears up the mystery.
> 
> ...



Glad to see you got the job done and made it back safe! Looks like the yota still has some life in it :good:


----------



## nstueve (Oct 23, 2012)

you know after seeing so many pics of elbows and backsides of everyone... I realized we didn't get a group photo! douh!!!! I was a little skitso and forgot


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 23, 2012)

*Group Photos Rock!*



nstueve said:


> you know after seeing so many pics of elbows and backsides of everyone... I realized we didn't get a group photo! douh!!!! I was a little skitso and forgot



Group photos are a blast to look back on. Let's get one next time and don't crop out Tall Guy's head. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 23, 2012)

I just got a chance to look back through this thread and see that pictures and such. Looks like the good time I knew it would be. 

Hopefully I can get a chance to come out that way again for another GTG and see some old friends again as well as meeting some new ones. 

We did have a great time at the Poulan GTG over at Greggs that weekend and I got to pick up my newly ported Poulan Pro 475. That made that GTG even better!


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 24, 2012)

Modifiedmark said:


> I just got a chance to look back through this thread and see that pictures and such. Looks like the good time I knew it would be.
> 
> Hopefully I can get a chance to come out that way again for another GTG and see some old friends again as well as meeting some new ones.
> 
> We did have a great time at the Poulan GTG over at Greggs that weekend and I got to pick up my newly ported Poulan Pro 475. That made that GTG even better!



PP475 ported!! :msp_wink:


----------



## struggle (Oct 24, 2012)

arborealbuffoon said:


> Well, I just returned to civilization yesterday. Killing 867 million baby Ponderosas took a wee bit longer than I would have liked.
> 
> .....



Nice meeting you at the GTG, how did cutting the small stuf down go? Did you use a trimmer with a blade. My back hurts just thinking about bending over to cut that stuff as I did it with a fence line tree and such. It is a ball buster of a job working so low to the ground:bang:


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Oct 25, 2012)

struggle said:


> Nice meeting you at the GTG, how did cutting the small stuf down go? Did you use a trimmer with a blade. My back hurts just thinking about bending over to cut that stuff as I did it with a fence line tree and such. It is a ball buster of a job working so low to the ground:bang:



Nice meeting you (and the other guys) as well. I really enjoyed it so I must also have the dreaded CAD disease although I still have NO saws that are collector's items. "Production saws" as Mark so aptly described them.

As it turns out, the "Weedeaters on Crack" were the perfect tool for the job. Ended up with two of them (Echos) wearing 8 inch resharpenable blades. Absolutely horrifying how quickly one could terminate four or five two inch trees in one pass. Of the 11 acres of doghair, I used the Echos almost exclusively. Since the thinning prescription addressed all trees up to 9 inches DBH, there ended up being four or five tanks of gas thru a little 026 with aggressive round ground chisel. That finished up the bigger stuff in short order.

Roughly calculated, this job took about 4 man hours per acre to kill. That ended up being pretty reasonable and I didn't have to pawn any Huskys to get back home! I did get some very accurate advice from the guys over in the logging forum. Several of those guys reccomended the angry weedeaters for the job. Cumulatively, there are perhaps thousands of years of combined experience to be mined on this site. Impressive.


----------



## jonsered raket (Jun 7, 2013)

Wheres the 2013 fall gtg?


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 14, 2013)

jonsered raket said:


> Wheres the 2013 fall gtg?



Bump


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 14, 2013)

jonsered raket said:


> Wheres the 2013 fall gtg?



Jasper, AR...
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Jasper, AR...
> :msp_rolleyes:



That's not in Iowa:banghead:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 14, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> That's not in Iowa:banghead:



..:monkey:


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 14, 2013)

Still hope to go


----------



## Bill G (Aug 14, 2013)

I think Shaun should host one around Coralville. Then anyone bringing a wife can let them off at the mall:msp_rolleyes: 

Bill


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 14, 2013)

I think makes it should head this up now that he has room.


----------



## Bill G (Aug 14, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I think makes it should head this up now that he has room.



What ??


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm sure Nathan will chime in here soon!


----------



## Bill G (Aug 14, 2013)

I am eagerlly looking forward to another GTG I just hope it is a tad closer to the border so the eastern guys can come.


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 14, 2013)

You should host one bill, you'd be the closest one.


----------



## heimannm (Aug 14, 2013)

The only time I saw Mitch all summer was when he put the topper on my new truck. I think he has been busy.

I am collecting pine logs but most are only 5-8" and won't give the big saws any test.

I will be back home in September and will try to make contact with Mitch at that time to see if he will be able to host again this fall.

Mark


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 14, 2013)

Let's just all go to Jasper!:thumbup:


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 14, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Let's just all go to Jasper!:thumbup:



I see a like from doug down there, does that mean party bus??


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 16, 2013)

Bitty bump.....


----------



## Ronaldo (Aug 16, 2013)

I guess its not too soon to start thinking about the Fall GTG. The time to act will be here sooner than we think!
I am ready to run some saws, eat some food and talk a lot.:hmm3grin2orange::msp_thumbup:

Ron


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 16, 2013)

I have a feeling that the fall gtg will be 481 miles south of here


----------



## ThistleIA (Aug 16, 2013)

Hmmm....That sounds interesting.Odds aren't too good that I could make it,but I'll see how schedule/finances are in the next several weeks.


----------



## sam-tip (Aug 16, 2013)

Party Bus is going to Ar. Mrs. said she is taking her car and parents not the bus to Branson that weekend. So I have the party bus not the family bus.


----------



## wendell (Aug 16, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I think makes it should head this up now that he has room.





Bill G said:


> What ??



Bill, since he didn't reply, I don't think he knows either.


----------



## Bill G (Aug 16, 2013)

wendell said:


> Bill, since he didn't reply, I don't think he knows either.



It does look that way


----------



## Bill G (Aug 16, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I have a feeling that the fall gtg will be 481 miles south of here



Well that sure as heck is not what I call a fall Iowa GTG. 

Bill


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 16, 2013)

sam-tip said:


> Party Bus is going to Ar. Mrs. said she is taking her car and parents not the bus to Branson that weekend. So I have the party bus not the family bus.



I better start banking Brownie points!


----------



## hoskvarna (Aug 17, 2013)

ThistleIA said:


> Hmmm....That sounds interesting.Odds aren't too good that I could make it,but I'll see how schedule/finances are in the next several weeks.



i see we have a newbie,welcome! :msp_thumbup:
where are u at ,i am in the belle plain area.
lookin forward to meetin u!
hoskvarna


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 17, 2013)

hoskvarna said:


> i see we have a newbie,welcome! :msp_thumbup:
> where are u at ,i am in the belle plain area.
> lookin forward to meetin u!
> hoskvarna



I didn't even realize that welcome aboard!


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 17, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I think makes it should head this up now that he has room.



Thats what I get for using voice text without proofreading ..... :banghead:


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 17, 2013)

sam-tip said:


> Party Bus is going to Ar. Mrs. said she is taking her car and parents not the bus to Branson that weekend. So I have the party bus not the family bus.



Now let's get the Hoskey boys on that bus!


----------



## jonsered raket (Aug 17, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Now let's get the Hoskey boys on that bus!



Id ride that bus, youd be stupid not to.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ronaldo (Aug 18, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Now let's get the Hoskey boys on that bus!



Would love to ride the bus.......but, October is not usually a good time of year to get away from the farm!:msp_unsure:


----------



## hoskvarna (Aug 18, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Now let's get the Hoskey boys on that bus!



same here,would love too.i wont be runnin a saw for awhile :msp_sad:,with havin carpal surgery on my left hand,4 more weeks recovery,then the r hands turn.:msp_sad:


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Aug 18, 2013)

Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 18, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> Hmmmmmmmm



Indeed


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 18, 2013)

hoskvarna said:


> same here,would love too.i wont be runnin a saw for awhile :msp_sad:,with havin carpal surgery on my left hand,4 more weeks recovery,then the r hands turn.:msp_sad:



So what can alex and I do to help you guys get on that bus?


----------



## Ronaldo (Aug 18, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> So what can alex and I do to help you guys get on that bus?



If it doesnt rain soon we may not need to worry about any kind of harvest.


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 18, 2013)

That sucks! Shrimp for supper tomorrow night, Ron, will you be joining us?


----------



## Bill G (Aug 19, 2013)

Ronaldo said:


> If it doesnt rain soon we may not need to worry about any kind of harvest.




We are drier in my area than last although many have not figured that out yet. It is BONE ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS dry

Now as for a GTG when is it going to be???????????

I am sure Arkansas is is a fine place but that is not a Iowa GTG. Heck when is the AR GTG I might hit 2

Bill


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 19, 2013)

October 19th


----------



## nstueve (Aug 19, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I think* Nate* should head this up now that he has room.



Fixed that for ya!

Ok, so here is the deal... I have a new house we are closing on September 12th, and we have a ton of work to do in the mean time... I don't know if I'll have time for rounding up door prizes, and hauling in logs, etc etc etc... The new property is 12.4 acres and solid woods almost. We could have a "medium" size GTG if you all want to log some timber and clear brush for me? LOL  Honestly if there are a few guys that want to help cut some trees and the rest want to eat and sit around the fire pit that is 100% fine with me. I think we had been toying with the idea of having a trades only GTG... How does this sound...

Iowa Fall - Swap Meet GTG, September 27-28, 2013 ??? 

Address would be: 8590 143rd Ave, Indianola, IA 50125


We'd be short parking and log cutting space just like the last place but plenty of room for a good fire pit and place to cook and gather for a swap meet. I might have enough pasture space to mow for parking out on the edge of the timber too. Here's a map of the new place. House is in the SW corner, and a 3-sided shed with power in the middle of the property... The wife agreed tentatively since I presented as getting some help cutting a few trees out. Depending on how nice the neighbors are we might be able to ask to use some of the pasture (not occupied or fenced in currently).


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 19, 2013)

nstueve said:


> Fixed that for ya!
> 
> Ok, so here is the deal... I have a new house we are closing on September 12th, and we have a ton of work to do in the mean time... I don't know if I'll have time for rounding up door prizes, and hauling in logs, etc etc etc... The new property is 12.4 acres and solid woods almost. We could have a "medium" size GTG if you all want to log some timber and clear brush for me? LOL  Honestly if there are a few guys that want to help cut some trees and the rest want to eat and sit around the fire pit that is 100% fine with me. I think we had been toying with the idea of having a trades only GTG... How does this sound...
> 
> ...



You still south of DesMoines?? what town is it closest to?


----------



## nstueve (Aug 19, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> You still south of DesMoines?? what town is it closest to?



Just north of Indianola, IA. There is Theisens, Wal-Mart, and fast food within a 3-5 min drive... I edited the post above and added the address so you can google map the time and directions. 

This is all tentative and we'll gauge how many guys are in... I think we could throw in some kind of race and have some race cants so there's some sport for those that want to... open to suggestions...

Also need to make sure i'm not stepping in on Mitch's turf... I heard he might have a couple hundred new head in a building real close to his GTG site which wouldn't be optimal...


----------



## Bill G (Aug 19, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> October 19th



That sounds like a good date to me


----------



## Philbert (Aug 19, 2013)

So that puts you about 4 hours from the Twin Cities? (just happened to check . . .)

Philbert


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 19, 2013)

Philbert said:


> So that puts you about 4 hours from the Twin Cities? (just happened to check . . .)
> 
> Philbert



Coming down are you?


----------



## Philbert (Aug 19, 2013)

Thinkin' about it . . . 

Philbert


----------



## jonsered raket (Aug 19, 2013)

Id probably make that trip.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gritz (Aug 19, 2013)

nstueve said:


> Fixed that for ya!
> 
> Ok, so here is the deal... I have a new house we are closing on September 12th, and we have a ton of work to do in the mean time... I don't know if I'll have time for rounding up door prizes, and hauling in logs, etc etc etc... The new property is 12.4 acres and solid woods almost. We could have a "medium" size GTG if you all want to log some timber and clear brush for me? LOL  Honestly if there are a few guys that want to help cut some trees and the rest want to eat and sit around the fire pit that is 100% fine with me. I think we had been toying with the idea of having a trades only GTG... How does this sound...
> 
> ...



That's only about three hours from where I'm headed. I prolly won't be finished moving myself, but I could prolly piece together another saw out of the scrap heap so I'll have a noisemaker at least. Gotta check with the boss and make sure no other plans have been made for me yet, lol.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm in Nathan, let us know about a weekend you would like to get some set up work done. Will try and Make the trip over there.


----------



## moody (Aug 19, 2013)

That's the same date as Kentucky or I'd be willing to come up.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 19, 2013)

moody said:


> That's the same date as Kentucky or I'd be willing to come up.



CRAP!!! I didn't notice the date...
I too, will be in Kentucky...


----------



## Bill G (Aug 19, 2013)

So is the GTG going to be 0ctober 19 or September 28 as I am confused???????????????


----------



## nstueve (Aug 19, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> CRAP!!! I didn't notice the date...
> I too, will be in Kentucky...



The date is pliable if people have a better weekend. I know we are moving into the new house and have plenty of work to do so if people want to come we can change the date. I know Mike is busy all of October but that is just one man (sorry mike...). Or maybe we just need to meet here and car pool to KY!


----------



## moody (Aug 19, 2013)

I can fit another person in my car for Kentucky. Saw room is somewhat limited as I drive a Ford Focus.


----------



## nstueve (Aug 19, 2013)

Bill G said:


> So is the GTG going to be 0ctober 19 or September 28 as I am confused???????????????



People are talking about the Southern GTG on October 19th and riding together, and it seems as though I suggested 9/28 for the Iowa Fall GTG and the Kentucky GTG is on the same weekend.

Southern GTG 9/28
Kentucky GTG 10/19
Iowa GTG ???????????


----------



## moody (Aug 19, 2013)

nstueve said:


> People are talking about the Southern GTG on October 19th and riding together, and it seems as though I suggested 9/28 for the Iowa Fall GTG and the Kentucky GTG is on the same weekend.
> 
> Southern GTG 9/28
> Kentucky GTG 10/19
> Iowa GTG ???????????



Kentucky gtg September 28
Southern gtg October 19th
Iowa gtg up in the air


----------



## Bill G (Aug 19, 2013)

nstueve said:


> People are talking about the Southern GTG on October 19th and riding together, and it seems as though I suggested 9/28 for the Iowa Fall GTG and the Kentucky GTG is on the same weekend.
> 
> Southern GTG 9/28
> Kentucky GTG 10/19
> Iowa GTG ???????????



Well that makes it even more confusing as Homelite 410 said 10/19 thus I figured 10/19 he is hosting a Iowa GTG. Then you said 9/28. Then someone says that is KY heck it is all too damm confusing. 

What is the Southern GTG and the KY GTG? Are there links to them that do not go on and on


----------



## Philbert (Aug 19, 2013)

Steve NW WI started this thread a while ago to minimize confusion, but it is not used as well as it should be:

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw-stickies/192087.htm

(Most of the Minnesota GTGs are held in January to avoid mosquitos . . . )

Philbert


----------



## nstueve (Aug 19, 2013)

moody said:


> Kentucky gtg September 28
> Southern gtg October 19th
> Iowa gtg up in the air



I just transposed some dates but this is the correct dates. If you read the sentances before my date list I had them correct then too. Mike is not holding an Iowa Fall GTG we are trying to determine a place and date that works for people. I correct an old post of his where he suggested I should have one and otherwise they are talking about going to other GTG's besides an Iowa Fall GTG....

Readers Digest version....

IOWA FALL GTG is To Be Determined right now!


----------



## srcarr52 (Aug 19, 2013)

nstueve said:


> I just transposed some dates but this is the correct dates. If you read the sentances before my date list I had them correct then too. Mike is not holding an Iowa Fall GTG we are trying to determine a place and date that works for people. I correct an old post of his where he suggested I should have one and otherwise they are talking about going to other GTG's besides an Iowa Fall GTG....
> 
> Readers Digest version....
> 
> IOWA FALL GTG is To Be Determined right now!



So are you offering to hold it at your new property? If so when it the pre GTG GTG going to be? Probably going to need a lot of help setting up space for all of us hooligans.


----------



## nstueve (Aug 19, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> So are you offering to hold it at your new property? If so when it the pre GTG GTG going to be? Probably going to need a lot of help setting up space for all of us hooligans.



we close on 9/12 if all goes well so pre GTG.... September 20-21?

Lets be clear on one thing though... I'm aiming for some racing, bonfire, and swap meet GTG... I'm not thinking of hauling in 20 logs and blowing up the one small flat area I have down by the shed. That being said I do have some leaning widow maker logs that would probably prove challenging for us to cut out/down. I just thought with all the other GTG's going on maybe it's just easier to bring one runner for a race and the rest of the junk you don't want to trade off for something you do want...


----------



## Bill G (Aug 19, 2013)

Philbert said:


> Steve NW WI started this thread a while ago to minimize confusion, but it is not used as well as it should be:
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw-stickies/192087.htm
> 
> ...



Hello Philbert,

That thread was a great idea but it appears it was never utilized fully. The last post was many months back. Hopefully someone will come along and clear up the confusion in dates and links to what they are referencing. There have been references to Jasper Ar, Southern, Kentucky, and Iowa with no links to where the info is. 

Bill


----------



## srcarr52 (Aug 19, 2013)

nstueve said:


> we close on 9/12 if all goes well so pre GTG.... September 20-21?
> 
> Lets be clear on one thing though... I'm aiming for some racing, bonfire, and swap meet GTG... I'm not thinking of hauling in 20 logs and blowing up the one small flat area I have down by the shed. That being said I do have some leaning widow maker logs that would probably prove challenging for us to cut out/down. I just thought with all the other GTG's going on maybe it's just easier to bring one runner for a race and the rest of the junk you don't want to trade off for something you do want...



But it's so hard to pick just one. All the rest just stare at you like a fat kid who you just denied cake.


----------



## nstueve (Aug 19, 2013)

Bill G said:


> Hello Philbert,
> 
> That thread was a great idea but it appears it was never utilized fully. The last post was many months back. Hopefully someone will come along and clear up the confusion in dates and links to what they are referencing. There have been references to Jasper Ar, Southern, Kentucky, and Iowa with no links to where the info is.
> 
> Bill



Jasper = Southern (same thing) date listed above

Kentucky's date is listed above

Iowa's Fall GTG - is yet to be determined but my new place is a possibility for October 5th or October 12th. I'm assuming it will be more of a swap meet, BSing party, with some race cants involved. If someone has the ability to throw a Iowa Fall GTG together more power to them!


----------



## nstueve (Aug 19, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> But it's so hard to pick just one. All the rest just stare at you like a fat kid who you just denied cake.



bring one 50-70cc work saw that you can use most of the day with a 18-24inch bar.... There... 70% of your fat kids can stare at me for cutting them out on cake. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 19, 2013)

Jasper Arkansas October 19th Kentucky September 28


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 19, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Jasper Arkansas October 19th Kentucky September 28



This post has correct dates...
And are booked...
If anyone has questions about them, they have their own threads and all ya gotta do is ask. You'll probably get more info than you wanted...


Iowa = TBD


----------



## longbowch (Aug 19, 2013)

nstueve said:


> Jasper = Southern (same thing) date listed above
> 
> Kentucky's date is listed above
> 
> Iowa's Fall GTG - is yet to be determined but my new place is a possibility for October 5th or October 12th. I'm assuming it will be more of a swap meet, BSing party, with some race cants involved. If someone has the ability to throw a Iowa Fall GTG together more power to them!



Would the GTG be open to anyone or is it invitation only?


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 19, 2013)

Gtg posted here is open to all who wish to attend. Thanks for asking tho.


----------



## heimannm (Aug 19, 2013)

longbowch - you are buddies with Kris (nogoinback) in Watertown, we may have some stuff to exchange in the near future based on my conversations with Kris in Baraboo last weekend. 

If the GTG happens, and we are both able to attend, that may be a perfect occasion to make the switch.


Nathan - I like the idea of a working GTG, we all get to use saws and such, and instead of leaving you with a big mess to clean up you get some help with the property improvement.

If we need some sticks just for playing chainsaw, I can bring a trailer load of pine logs from say 6" up to 12-16" in diameter, 8-12' long. 

Mark


----------



## ramzilla (Aug 19, 2013)

So the "Southern GTG" is in Arkansas?  Anybody planning one for Va or surrounding anytime soon? I can't make the Kentucky one this year.


----------



## Bill G (Aug 19, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> This post has correct dates...
> And are booked...
> If anyone has questions about them, they have their own threads and all ya gotta do is ask. You'll probably get more info than you wanted...
> 
> ...




I did ask in post #1191 and #1196:msp_smile:


----------



## srcarr52 (Aug 19, 2013)

heimannm said:


> longbowch - you are buddies with Kris (nogoinback) in Watertown, we may have some stuff to exchange in the near future based on my conversations with Kris in Baraboo last weekend.
> 
> If the GTG happens, and we are both able to attend, that may be a perfect occasion to make the switch.
> 
> ...



The working GTG is the pre GTG which would be open for anyone who wants to come and work all weekend for a few slices a pizza.

"MMMM... pine," says my 394.


----------



## nstueve (Aug 20, 2013)

​


srcarr52 said:


> The working GTG is the pre GTG which would be open for anyone who wants to come and work all weekend for a few slices a pizza.
> 
> "MMMM... pine," says my 394.



That 394 child is too fat to work according to the rules I laid down... Unless we're talking mill work in which case we might let you bring two runners. Dolmar and makita's can join in any number they choose since they are the fat kids I like... :msp_tongue:

We can do a pre-gtg, mini gtg, swap meet gtg, whatever you want to call it... Should I ask about some more fish from Kodiak,AK again??? We can pick any date we want after 9/12 when we close on the house... If y'all aren't cuttin yet you could use it to break in new rings, or tune a couple saws for fall!


----------



## nstueve (Aug 21, 2013)

Really??? 

Guess there isn't much interest in an Iowa GTG this year after setting this thread afloat and no responses...


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 21, 2013)

nstueve said:


> Really???
> 
> Guess there isn't much interest in an Iowa GTG this year after setting this thread afloat and no responses...



Sshhhh... 

They're all sleeping...
:tire:


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Sshhhh...
> 
> They're all sleeping...
> :tire:



I just busy doing honey do's so I can go to JASPER


----------



## Bill G (Aug 21, 2013)

nstueve said:


> Really???
> 
> Guess there isn't much interest in an Iowa GTG this year after setting this thread afloat and no responses...



I does look that way................... sad but true

I would try one on the east side of the river but I am betting it would be no fun for most as It would be completely primitive.


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 21, 2013)

Bill G said:


> I does look that way................... sad but true
> 
> I would try one on the east side of the river but I am betting it would be no fun for most as It would be completely primitive.



What's wrong with that? 


By primitive do u mean an axe and a crosscut saw...


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 21, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> What's wrong with that?
> 
> 
> By primitive do u mean an axe and a crosscut saw...



Sticks and rocks??

No toilet paper??


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Sticks and rocks??
> 
> No toilet paper??



Maybe I could bring over the GTG outhouse


----------



## nstueve (Aug 21, 2013)

Bill G said:


> I does look that way................... sad but true
> 
> I would try one on the east side of the river but I am betting it would be no fun for most as It would be completely primitive.



That's ok... Putting on a gtg is a lot of work and there are 2-3 great out of state GTG's this fall. I'm sure I'll still see a few of you this fall at the new house!


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 21, 2013)

nstueve said:


> That's ok... Putting on a gtg is a lot of work and there are 2-3 great out of state GTG's this fall. I'm sure I'll still see a few of you this fall at the new house!



Yes, yes it does take a lot of work.


----------



## Bill G (Aug 21, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Sticks and rocks??
> 
> No toilet paper??



Somewhat

Primitive in the fact that there is no electricity, no potable water, if it is wet no cars, camping would be OK but remember what is not available. The site would be only accessible after the beans are cut and it would be a one mile drive across a field, over a creek and into a cattle pasture.

Bill


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 21, 2013)

Bill G said:


> Somewhat
> 
> Primitive in the fact that there is no electricity, no potable water, if it is wet no cars, camping would be OK but remember what is not available. The site would be only accessible after the beans are cut and it would be a one mile drive across a field, over a creek and into a cattle pasture.
> 
> Bill



Sweet all you need is a Tractor powered shuttle


----------



## Bill G (Aug 21, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Sweet all you need is a Tractor powered shuttle



Well that is always possible.

Please remember that this GTG would be east of the big ditch. This is what many call communist territory although the promised land of Iowa is 2500ft away


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 21, 2013)

Bill G said:


> Well that is always possible.
> 
> Please remember that this GTG would be east of the big ditch. This is what many call communist territory although the promised land of Iowa is 2500ft away


Meh, I'll just empty and case my side arm Before I cross the ditch then.....


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 21, 2013)

Bill G said:


> Somewhat
> 
> Primitive in the fact that there is no electricity, no potable water, if it is wet no cars, camping would be OK but remember what is not available. The site would be only accessible after the beans are cut and it would be a one mile drive across a field, over a creek and into a cattle pasture.
> 
> Bill



That actually sounds like an ad venture...


----------



## struggle (Aug 22, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Meh, I'll just empty and case my side arm Before I cross the ditch then.....



In the past that was not even good enough for the law. Any out of state firearm in IL is a big no no if your final destination is in IL. They no likey outside firearms in them thar hills boys:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Mo. Jim (Aug 22, 2013)

struggle said:


> In the past that was not even good enough for the law. Any out of state firearm in IL is a big no no if your final destination is in IL. They no likey outside firearms in them thar hills boys:msp_ohmy:



I run a gas leak detection truck in E. Saint Louis after the riots in 68. We had to work the grave yard shift to work around the daytime traffic. My friends Smith and Wesson rode shotgun every night,this was not a nice neighborhood. Their gun laws were the least of my worries and still are.


----------



## struggle (Aug 22, 2013)

Mo. Jim said:


> I run a gas leak detection truck in E. Saint Louis after the riots in 68. We had to work the grave yard shift to work around the daytime traffic. My friends Smith and Wesson rode shotgun every night,this was not a nice neighborhood. Their gun laws were the least of my worries and still are.



I'll try not to cross you Jim:msp_scared:

t is said better to be prepared:msp_sneaky:


----------



## jonsered raket (Aug 22, 2013)

Mo. Jim said:


> I run a gas leak detection truck in E. Saint Louis after the riots in 68. We had to work the grave yard shift to work around the daytime traffic. My friends Smith and Wesson rode shotgun every night,this was not a nice neighborhood. Their gun laws were the least of my worries and still are.



IM RIDING WITH JIM!!

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bill G (Aug 22, 2013)

struggle said:


> In the past that was not even good enough for the law. Any out of state firearm in IL is a big no no if your final destination is in IL. They no likey outside firearms in them thar hills boys:msp_ohmy:



There is no law enforcement west of Hwy 67 (25 miles away) in our county so there is no danger with carrying a gun. The only time we have an officer out here is on Sunday afternoons when they are visiting the neighbors (2 retired officers)


----------



## nstueve (Aug 22, 2013)

Bill G said:


> There is no law enforcement west of Hwy 67 (25 miles away) in our county so there is no danger with carrying a gun. The only time we have an officer out here is on Sunday afternoons when they are visiting the neighbors (2 retired officers)



So we should stay and shoot guns around sunday brunch is what I heard! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 22, 2013)

nstueve said:


> So we should stay and shoot guns around sunday brunch is what I heard! :msp_ohmy:



I'll bring the M1A


----------



## Bill G (Sep 5, 2013)

I hope the chances of a 2013 GTG are not dead???????????????????????????


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 6, 2013)

Bill G said:


> I hope the chances of a 2013 GTG are not dead???????????????????????????



Nate needs to chime in here


----------



## nstueve (Sep 6, 2013)

We close on the house next Thursday (9/12). So we could probably have a gathering at my new place if there is enough interest... I think we should probably start by listing the dates that are already taken by other regional GTG's and pick a date there after. 

I won't know any of the neighbors yet so a few weeks to get settled in and give them warning would be good... Also, clear some land for GTG space, and pour the slab in the shop would be preferable. I was thinking Oct. 12 or 26??? 

Just so we're all clear, I have NO time to drum up door prizes... This would be a simple gtg and the origional thought was to bring what you wouldn't mind trading (parts, saws, etc). All other saws welcome too... I'm sure Samtip could be persuaded to help drag in a few logs, but to keep things simple I wanted to focus on the swap meet aspect. Sitting around a fire with friends, and good FOOD of course!


----------



## nstueve (Sep 6, 2013)

Well we're kinda hitting that same wall or nobody in the Midwest is watching this thread. I honestly don't care if I have 5 guys or 50... It would be fun either way. I think mike and Shaun were going to come down and are the new place... Not to shove them into coming...

Should we start a list of people who do want to come and maybe txt the people not looking at this thread?


----------



## moody (Sep 6, 2013)

If the date was right I'd love to be there. Hell I come up and bug you when I can anyways


----------



## Philbert (Sep 6, 2013)

Whereabouts in Iowa are you?

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Sep 6, 2013)

Count me in bud!


----------



## Ronaldo (Sep 7, 2013)

You can likely count me in...just will depend on the date.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 7, 2013)

3 mins north of Indianola, Iowa. 

Anyone with a preference in date please suggest. I hate to double up over another gtg but if its far enough away maybe it won't matter...?


----------



## struggle (Sep 7, 2013)

intrested pending date of conception inception what ever you call it:msp_unsure:


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Sep 8, 2013)

nstueve said:


> 3 mins north of Indianola, Iowa.
> 
> Anyone with a preference in date please suggest. I hate to double up over another gtg but if its far enough away maybe it won't matter...?



No preference here man, you tell me when and ill do my very best to be there one way or another.


----------



## rms61moparman (Sep 8, 2013)

struggle said:


> intrested pending date of conception inception what ever you call it:msp_unsure:





Well I certainly hope the term you are looking for is...parturition.
Inception and conception will be long gone by the time you get to parturition.
If that isn't the term you are looking for, I don't think I care to know what is!!!LOL


Mike


----------



## struggle (Sep 8, 2013)

rms61moparman said:


> Well I certainly hope the term you are looking for is...parturition.
> Inception and conception will be long gone by the time you get to parturition.
> If that isn't the term you are looking for, I don't think I care to know what is!!!LOL
> 
> ...



I'm reffering to the date they will achieve that will allow this event to come forth and grow into a big bouncing chainsawing laughing good time:msp_tongue:


----------



## Bill G (Sep 11, 2013)

struggle said:


> I'm reffering to the date they will achieve that will allow this event to come forth and grow into a big bouncing chainsawing laughing good time:msp_tongue:



Well I believe the word you are looking for then in fruition. 

You conceive an idea. When the idea is realized/attained it is fruition. John planned a GTG for XX date. On xx date in came to fruition as 25 members attended


----------



## TALLGUY (Sep 11, 2013)

OMG flashback to High school english. Ouch my fingers hurt. Why do engish teachers have rulers anyway?


----------



## nstueve (Sep 11, 2013)

TALLGUY said:


> OMG flashback to High school english. Ouch my fingers hurt. Why do engish teachers have rulers anyway?



to measure column widths and paragraph spacing. Also to catch those students that will cheat by increasing font size to make their paper 2 pages instead of 1.5... Have no idea why I know this... :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## nstueve (Sep 11, 2013)

everyone looking for the Iowa FALL GTG got to the thread below!

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=231778&page=151&p=4509833&posted=1#post4509833


----------



## Bill G (Sep 12, 2013)

TALLGUY said:


> OMG flashback to High school english. Ouch my fingers hurt. Why do engish teachers have rulers anyway?



I have no idea. I failed Junior year English. Now my son is looking like he will be failing next week and ineligible for football (homecoming game):msp_sneaky:


----------

